# Strictly Come Dancing 2013



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2013)

And we're off...

Vanessa Feltz is the first confirmed contestant this year.
Full line up will be announced on the One Show on Monday.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2013)

Excited!  We are disappointed in this house though because hendo's Dad's carer's daughter (!) was being considered as one of the pro dancers but she missed out apparently.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2013)

So any rumours then re other contestants? I've not heard any.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone know when it actually starts.  I need to start planning cocktails and canapés!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2013)

You know it is officially Autumn when Strictly is back!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 30, 2013)

Strictly and X factor  Time to start staying in again


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Anyone know when it actually starts. I need to start planning cocktails and canapés!


 

7 September according to the website


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2013)

colacubes said:


> 7 September according to the website


 
That's only just over a week away.  Although, last year they did the show where they coupled up and then there wasn't anything else for a few weeks didn't they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2013)

Hasn't Vincent gone though  Of course I will still watch it avidly but....Vincent  Plus how, HOW, can they get rid of him and keep The Beek


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll really miss Vincent, in my Strictly fantasy he's always my partner 
Sad to see Flavia go too, but not too bothered about Erin


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2013)

Vincent was fun. 

Apparrrrently Rachel Riley from Countdown is doing it.
And, also apparently, one celeb will be revealed on the One Show tonight, and a couple more over the weekend.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Tickets! Gert yer tickets 'ere!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 1, 2013)

From http://metro.co.uk/2013/09/01/drago...eaden-for-strictly-come-dancing-2013-3945036/


> Vanessa Feltz was officially confirmed for the ballroom dancing show earlier this week along with Countdown presenter Rachel Riley, BBC Breakfast news reader Susanna Reid, pro golfer Nick Jacklin and model Abbey Clancy.
> Other names rumoured to be taking part include singer Sophie Ellis-Bextor, fashion designer Julien Macdonald, Natalie Gumede, who played Kirsty Soames in Coronation Street, and rugby player Ben Cohen.


 
Another news reader and another ageing sports star 
I hope the rumours about Julien Macdonald are true, although he's such a superfan I fear he might explode with excitement by week 2


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmm, none of those currently have my affection, so they're going to have work for it over the series...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't like any of them at all so far. 
That's 9 of them, how many are there usually in total?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Tickets! Gert yer tickets 'ere!



Thanks for that. I have applied.
Then again, I've applied for tickets every year for something like the past about six years and never had a sniff. Fingers crossed for seventh time lucky.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2013)

Does Feltz tick the old box, or just the fat and potentially mouthy one? She's 51.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2013)

She ticks the 'definitely getting paired up with Anton' box.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm so happy Rachel Riley is taking part. It means I can watch Strictly without Mr K moaning at me  I hope she stays in for the entire run.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2013)

Full line-up:

Abbey Clancy
Ashley Taylor Dawson
Ben Cohen
Dave Myers
Deborah Meaden
Fiona Fullerton
Julien Macdonald
Mark Benton
Natalie Gumede
Patrick Robinson
Rachel Riley
Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Susanna Reid
Tony Jacklin
Vanessa Feltz


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know who quite a lot of those people are


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 2, 2013)

Me76 said:


> That's only just over a week away.  Although, last year they did the show where they coupled up and then there wasn't anything else for a few weeks didn't they?


I think the show on the 7th is the whole coupling up thing (it may be on red button on Wednesday). First real show seems to be the 27th from the ticket website.

Julien MacDonald, if it's true, may be excellent to watch - Rachel Riley could either be excellent or just awful.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I don't know who quite a lot of those people are


I've heard of about half of them. That seems more than in previous years!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I don't know who quite a lot of those people are


 

Me neither.  I think that means we are officially old!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Me neither.  I think that means we are officially old!



Innit 

So can anyone fill in my knowledge gaps:

Abbey Clancy - WAG/Model?
Ashley Taylor Dawson
Ben Cohen - ex Rugby type
Dave Myers
Deborah Meaden - Dragons Den
Fiona Fullerton
Julien Macdonald - Designer
Mark Benton - Comedian/Actor?
Natalie Gumede
Patrick Robinson - Actor
Rachel Riley - Countdown
Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Moonfaced singer
Susanna Reid - This years news reader
Tony Jacklin - Golfer?
Vanessa Feltz - needs no intro


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Me neither.  I think that means we are officially old!


I'm only fecking 29 and I don't know more than half of them!!  

I recognised a few more after googling


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Innit
> 
> So can anyone fill in my knowledge gaps:
> 
> ...


 
I may have had to google a few of these!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2013)

Applying for tickets.  They are back to Blackpool this year


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 2, 2013)

I have had to google a few too, I am quit excited about Julien Macdonald and I think Dave Meyers will be good fun too.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Innit
> 
> So can anyone fill in my knowledge gaps:
> 
> ...



So that's 7 out of 15 that I have heard of .  As there are only 15, does that mean someone is missing?  Or is one of the pros on their own?

ETA: After googling Ashley Taylor Dawson and Dave Myers I did know who they were.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2013)

I've only heard of 7 of them too.
After Googling, I recognise more, but am very uninspired. 
Although Patrick Robinson is a bit sexy.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I've only heard of 7 of them too.
> After Googling, I recognise more, but am very uninspired.
> Although Patrick Robinson is a bit sexy.



He is well fit


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to have a big crush on him in the '90s Casualty era! He's apparently back in it now, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Innit
> 
> So can anyone fill in my knowledge gaps:
> 
> ...



I filled in the ones I think I know. Now I'll have to Google this Patrick Robinson chap.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I filled in the ones I think I know. Now I'll have to Google this Patrick Robinson chap.



Ta   With the ones you've filled in I'm still clueless about them all apart from the Hairy Bikers fella


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, so this is not a very good year, sleb-wise. But we've had a couple of doozies in a row.  

  I predict the hollyoaks boy will be very good but anodyne and I will spend the next three months wanting him to be voted off due to his lack of personality.  

Are there fewer sportspeople than usual?

No one off eastenders - is that a first?   

So.  Anton.  Deborah or Vanessa?


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm, that is a very dull line up


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Ok, so this is not a very good year, sleb-wise. But we've had a couple of doozies in a row.
> 
> I predict the hollyoaks boy will be very good but anodyne and I will spend the next three months wanting him to be voted off due to his lack of personality.
> 
> ...


That's true about Eastenders.  I think it may be a first.  

I want Anton to get Vanessa because I like Deborah and would not want her to be taken the piss out of or not given the opportunity to reach her full potential.   Or, maybe he will get Fiona?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm, it is a bit uninspiring this year.
I predict Anton will get Deborah


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Hmm, it is a bit uninspiring this year.
> I predict Anton will get Deborah


Don't say that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I want Anton to get Vanessa because I like Deborah and would not want her to be taken the piss out of or not given the opportunity to reach her full potential.


Yeah, same here. It's always frustrating when you don't like one of the couple but like the other.

Robbie and Ola 

Does seem a little uninspiring this year, but hopefully that's just because we're unfamiliar with a lot of them and they'll surprise us


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2013)

Actually, I can see Anton with Fiona.
Vanessa would be good with Robin I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a feeling this will not help my crush on Rachel Riley.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2013)

Think of all the revealing dresses she'll get put in!

At least Brendan and James Jordan are still in it. Not that I particularly love them, but it's just nice to have some familiar faces still around. Has Artem left or not?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2013)

On phone so can't link, but Sophie Ellis bextor looks unrecognisable in her promo picture.  Really super glamorous and beautiful.


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2013)

I could tell you who Cohen, Meaden, Riley, Ellis-Bextor, Reid, Jacklin and Feltz are and what they're known for, and I've heard of Clancy, but I've no idea of the context.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2013)

stavros said:


> I could tell you who Cohen, Meaden, Riley, Ellis-Bextor, Reid, Jacklin and Feltz are and what they're known for, and I've heard of Clancy, but I've no idea of the context.


Wag


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2013)

Just noticed this 20 minute taster on iplayer...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03bbbk9/Strictly_Come_Dancing_Red_Carpet_Exclusive/


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2013)

I like SE-B and have never understood why she gets so many unkind comments about her face 

Don't really know any of the men except for the Hairy Bikers bloke and J McD. Does it start this saturday? The foal will be thrilled - it's his annual get-to-stay-up-past-bedtime event


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I like SE-B and have never understood why she gets so many unkind comments about her face
> 
> Don't really know any of the men except for the Hairy Bikers bloke and J McD. Does it start this saturday? The foal will be thrilled - it's his annual get-to-stay-up-past-bedtime event



It looks like it's the pair them up show on Saturday and then it starts proper in about 3 weeks.  I am VERY excited


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2013)

What's wrong with Sophie Ellis Bexters face?! She's beautiful!


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2013)

oh, Darren from Hollyoaks  He's quite fit
(sorry, am just catching up with all this now)


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What's wrong with Sophie Ellis Bexters face?! She's beautiful!


I think people say she looks like an alien and/or cat.
She is of course extremely pretty, either way.

Julien McDonald looks more like a (slightly veteran) pro dancer than a contestant.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 5, 2013)

Julien McDonald is the spitting image of someone famous that I can't quite remember. 
I know that sounds like a daft thing to post, but I'm putting it in here so as when I finally remember who the hell it is I'll come back and say "Aha! It's So and so. 
(That's the plan, any road)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

*IS EVERYONE WATCHING!!!!*


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmm. The corrie woman has  amazing, gorgeous hair and seems sweet - but she trained as a dancer!


Otherwise, sophie wins the Best Dress of the Night Award.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Bless Robin.  Do you think his contract specifies "being lovely to women of a certain age / weight / confidence level"...?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

So:

Sophie and Brendan
Natalie and Artem
Deborah and Robin
Rachel and Pasha


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Didn't catch the Russian / Eastern European guy's name.  Anyone?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

FYI - cos I wasn't sure how the ages panned out between these three:

Fiona = 56
Deborah = 54
Vanessa - 51


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Didn't catch the Russian / Eastern European guy's name.  Anyone?


no, but he did loo like he should be in "Spooks"!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

who did patrick get?

I quite like Ashley Hollyoaks.  He's older and flirtier than I imagined. Less of a beefcake.   And he has Ola - lucky man.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, bless - I didn't realise how short Julian is!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> who did patrick get?
> 
> I quite like Ashley Hollyoaks.  He's older and flirtier than I imagined. Less of a beefcake.   And he has Ola - lucky man.


One of the new dancers, not sure of her name yet


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

now:

Patrick and .......?
Ashley and Ola
Julian and Jeanette
Tony and Aliona


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, ok. Abbie Clancy doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

Vanessa Feltz...was she dressed in bacofoil!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Aliash?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

Aliash?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Aliash?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Dear God, are they going to pair Vanessa and James Jordan?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Dear God, are they going to pair Vanessa and James Jordan?!


I hope so otherwise it's the poor new boy!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Pwahahahahahahah!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Abbie and Aliash(?)
Fiona and Anton
Vanessa And James
Susanna and Kevin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

I like Kevin, he seems to have some personality. And as Vincent isn't here this time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

I dislike Vanessa already. But Fiona Fullerton seems sweet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

Rod Stewart looks like one of the Chuckle Brothers!!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 7, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I dislike Vanessa already.


 
I can't bloody well stand the woman I so, so hope she's first to go because I can't stand James Jordan either.

Abbie Clancy is a lot less annoying than expected.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

people will vote to keep her in like the awful, awful Widdecome. Hate Vanessa.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

I like Dave Myers, though I wish it was the other biker.  Simon King is pretty sexy


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Ooh - Kristsina in with a chance, for once! Is she still with Joe Calzaghe?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn, my mum made me watch this and I'm enjoying it and will watch next week


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Blimey, right.

Dave and Karen
Ben and Kristina
Mark and Yvetta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Ooh - Kristsina in with a chance, for once! *Is she still with Joe Calzaghe*?


I think so


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 7, 2013)

Ben Cohen and Kristina - smokin' hot!

And spangles,  she's split with Joe.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Damn, my mum made me watch this and I'm enjoying it and will watch next week


It won't be on for two or three weeks now.  They need extra time before the first show to pick up the basics.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Ben Cohen and Kristina - smokin' hot!
> 
> And spangles,  she's split with Joe.


Thanks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> It won't be on for two or three weeks now.  They need extra time before the first show to pick up the basics.


*programs sky box*


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok. Tony Jacklin out first.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

That girl from Corrie has had some training I reckon. Thought Suzanna Read looked okay though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Ben Cohen and Kristina - smokin' hot!
> 
> And spangles,  she's split with Joe.


Really!? That's a shame I thought they made a rather nice couple


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 7, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really!? That's a shame I thought they made a rather nice couple


 They split within the last month I think.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That girl from Corrie has had some training I reckon. Thought Suzanna Read looked okay though


She said in her talking head bit, she trained to be a pro dancer but had an injury at 19 so became an actor.   It's all a bit "get the pro off the show"... but she seemed quite nice so I'm allowing it for now.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2013)

Ash was surprisingly good (or whatever he's called IRL). Vanessa was v nice to me when she interviewed me so I'm in her corner. And I love Deborah with her chickens and pigs - very unexpected!

I warmed to Abbie much more than I did to Sophie. I suspect Rachel is going to irritate the fuck out of me - she does that little girl giggly thing which makes me stabby. 

The hollyoaks bloke seemed sweet and the rest of the men fairly unremarkable.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2013)

What has Aliona done to her hair? Bring back the ginger please!


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2013)

"Shite to see you, to see you.... shite!"


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2013)

We have satellite in the apartment in Spain so was unexpectedly able to watch with a bottle of cava. Hurrah! Early faves are Fiona and the Hairy Biker and Patrick from Casualty. Can't stand Abby Clancey already. Vanessa and James Jordan should be interesting! And what's the deal with Flavia - they seemed to be saying she'd be back.

Natalie Lowe's injury explains why they were holding last-minute auditions for another pro (we know someone who was in with a shout).


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very glad Deborah has got Robin.  They will do well. 
Hollyoaks boy and Ola are a good bet I think.  
Love the fact that James Jordon got Vanessa.  

I’m still confused as to why there are an odd number of contestants.  It seems strange.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2013)

They couldn't put Julien with Ola, given her general aversion to clothes.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2013)

Oooh just catching up on iPlayer. Aliona looked GUTTED  Serves her right for feigning injury with Johnny Ball, but rumour is she was dropped from the show then drafted in last minute to replace Natalie (  ) so that probably explains the sour puss. I think new boy Kevin and news woman will be surprisingly good. My 50p says Brendan and SEB will rule the ballroom.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, band & singers are good this year


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2013)

Note to self: watch to end before posting 

Love the hairy biker, SO glad he's got Karen; she's not my favourite dancer but she is a sweetheart. Also, I _need_ Mark Benton's glasses. He seemed to be embracing the camp  Dragon's Den Deb looked like she had no arms in that dress. 

Golfer, Corrie girl and Rugby player = boring. 

I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 9, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Julien McDonald is the spitting image of someone famous that I can't quite remember.
> I know that sounds like a daft thing to post, but I'm putting it in here so as when I finally remember who the hell it is I'll come back and say "Aha! It's So and so.
> (That's the plan, any road)



I've remembered who I was trying to think of, last week

Julien MacDOnald





Frank Skinner


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Also, band & singers are good this year



Dave Arch and His Wonderful Wonderful Orchestra, you mean?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 9, 2013)

stavros said:


> Dave Arch and His Wonderful Wonderful Orchestra, you mean?


 Aye, them's the one. Tbf the band are always ace but some years the singers have been a bit shit.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Aye, them's the one. Tbf the band are always ace but some years the singers have been a bit shit.


I think sometimes the music choices stretch them a little too much.  Normally when they are doing more recent tunage.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2013)

Is nobody watching?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2013)

I am May


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 27, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Is nobody watching?


I'm watching.

No idea what they were thinking with Tess's dress...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a child/book interface emergency. Tony was quite crap


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2013)

Yvetta (sp?) has an unfortunate face.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2013)

She is quite alien looking.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2013)

Darcy looks a bit odd too. Is it the hair?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Natalie has trained as a dancer hasn't she?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2013)

She was rather good for week 1. Mind you, I thought Susanna Reid was pretty good too - great jive for the first go.

SEB and Brendon clearly loathe each other  I thought she looked quite awkward, but judges' comments went otherwise.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> She was rather good for week 1. Mind you, I thought Susanna Reid was pretty good too - great jive for the first go.
> 
> SEB and Brendon clearly loathe each other  I thought she looked quite awkward, but judges' comments went otherwise.


Yes Susanna was good. And agree re SEB/Brendan. I concur with her


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 27, 2013)

Was it on tonight? I thought it was Saturdays


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I'm watching.
> 
> No idea what they were thinking with Tess's dress...


 
Even my 10 year old son noticed Tess's crap dress 

I was pleasantly surprised by Susanna and I thought SEB was pretty good too.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Was it on tonight? I thought it was Saturdays


They're spinning it out for the first week - half the couples danced last night, other half tonight. Annoying isn't it?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought they were all pretty decent bar the golfer. Big shock of the night was Mark who I thought was fabulous!!

What the fuck was the new dancer doing starting Suzannah off with a jive? She did a great job but would
have been superb at that in a few weeks time. Smacked a bit of me me me!

I thought Darcey looked lovely last night too.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't really think the dancers choose which dance they do.  I think it's allocated.  

I was very excited by mark.  Clever choreography. Just the right side of cheese.  

I didn't like suzannah's jive - it seemed messy.  But I accept the judges saw things I didn't.  

Natalie made me cross.  Afaict she used to actually be a pro until her late teens.   Also, artem's pecs were deeply unattractive.  

I thought tony was sweet and much better than I feared.   Tho clearly still out first.  


The hollyoaks chap was entertaining.  Easy only the eye as CRH had it.  Yes.  

SEB was ok.  Waltzes are dull, though. I like her tattoo.  

Tess's dress was an abomination - no change there - and yes indeed, Darcy's new honey-coloured hair give quite an odd effect.   I also wondered if she's had a nose job... But maybe it's always looked like that.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 28, 2013)

Darcy's nose has always been really odd. If its a nose job, it's a spectacularly bad one. 

I wish they wouldn't have trained dancers on the celeb side - it's crap. She'll get voted out by the public I reckon. 

Teas = giant banana


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2013)

I quite liked Tess's dress. Is my taste in my arse???

It continually infuriates me that they got rid of Arlene for allegedly being to old yet let that utter TOSSBAG Bruce stay on!!


----------



## FiFi (Sep 28, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I quite liked Tess's dress. Is my taste in my arse???
> 
> It continually infuriates me that they got rid of Arlene for allegedly being to old yet let that utter TOSSBAG Bruce stay on!!


Old male entertainers become "National Treasures" Old female entertainers just get old.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

Was out last night but we are about to I player this... I am very excited


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

Well .... I liked all of them, even Tony. I know he was rubbish but he was rather sweet with it 

Tonight I am mainly looking forward to Dave, not sure he will be any good but I like him, and we are having a Hairy Bikers Dieting recipe for tea to celebrate this 

Also Fiona Fullerton (despite *spit* Anton) 'cos I think she looks a classy, very attractive lady


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2013)

Tess looked like a banana last night, as has been said. She looks like Barney the dinosaur tonight.
Are they going for a Sesame St feel - "This week sponsored by the letter B"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

I am behind as Mr.QofG's had to have "just one more go" at Metal Gear Solid and we had to pause the TV


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am behind as Mr.QofG's had to have "just one more go" at Metal Gear Solid and we had to pause the TV


divorce!

tess's dress is mch better but it makes her look matronly of bosom.

i thought ben was ok, but his hips were mostly painfully stiff. shocked that craig only gave him a 3.  didn't he give tony jacklin a 2 yesterday?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2013)

I adore dave myers.   Brilliant! I mean, terrible... but awesome.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 28, 2013)

He's so wonderfully likeable he'll go far in this series! Dances like a drunk at a wedding, but  I'm with Darcy on this one


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2013)

Mr Myers is delightfully bonkers. Hurrah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

Mr.QofG's just said they should have made Dave dance with Si rather than a pro


----------



## FiFi (Sep 28, 2013)

He was loving it, and so were The Teen and I !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

I am crying with laughter at Dave. Brilliant


----------



## juice_terry (Sep 28, 2013)

WTF is Julian McDonald on ?? Don't know about the crystals on his shirt I'm more intrigued about the crytal he's ingested... mind you his enthusiasm should carry him through


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> WTF is Julian McDonald on ?? Don't know about the crystals on his shirt I'm more intrigued about the crytal je's ingested... mind you his enthusiasm should carry him through


Did you never see him on itt? He's just the most excitable puppy!


I love deborah's frock. Gorgeous colours and flattering to the post-menopausal figure.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> WTF is Julian McDonald on ?? Don't know about the crystals on his shirt I'm more intrigued about the crytal je's ingested... mind you his enthusiasm should carry him through


He is ... just....wtf!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

Robin!!


----------



## juice_terry (Sep 28, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Did you never see him on itt? He's just the most excitable puppy!
> 
> 
> I love deborah's frock. Gorgeous colours and flattering to the post-menopausal figure.



Wasn't an allegation he just seemed off his rocker


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2013)

I retract my earlier comment about Mr Myers being bonkers. Compared to Mr MacDonald, no one is bonkers. 

Patrick was rather good, I thought.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

Aliash is quite, erm, easy on the eye


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought Abby did really, really well!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought Abby did really, really well!


yes but she's so dull, and waltzes bore me to absolute tears.  yes, yes... wistful extended arms and sad faces. Blah.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2013)

Casualty bloke looked very good I thought. Dragons' Den woman looked a lot worse than the judges rated her too, ditto Ben Cohen.

Hairy Biker is obviously my favourite. Hopefully he'll continue giving it some beans throughout all the styles.

*I will learn their names eventually.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2013)

I liked Tess's yellow dress. With blonde hair and red lippy, bombshell. Hated tonight's though. 

Ahhh Strictly, my jaw is aching from grinning  for me, Dave and Julien are what it's about. Snazzy corrie lass? Snore. Rugby lad will be interesting, I had never considered the impact limited hearing would have. He seems lovely too. Vanessa is going to piss me right off, I can tell. And I (whisper it) like James Jordan.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I liked Tess's yellow dress. With blonde hair and red lippy, bombshell. Hated tonight's though.
> 
> Ahhh Strictly, my jaw is aching from grinning  for me, Dave and Julien are what it's about. Snazzy corrie lass? Snore. Rugby lad will be interesting, I had never considered the impact limited hearing would have. He seems lovely too. Vanessa is going to piss me right off, I can tell. And I (whisper it) like James Jordan.


 
No need for whispers Rebelda.
Say it loud, say it proud - I like James Jordan too 

Agree with all the comments about Dave, loved watching him dance (rewound and watched it twice) and hope he stays in.
Tony first to go?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2013)

BoatieBird i thought I was alone in the world! 

I suspect Tony will go, yeah. Aside from anything, dancing that early in the first show means you're likely to be forgotten by voters.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> BoatieBird i thought I was alone in the world!
> 
> I suspect Tony will go, yeah. Aside from anything, dancing that early in the first show means you're likely to be forgotten by voters.


 
He's really grown on me over the years.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2013)

We've just watched Dave again on youtube


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 29, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am behind as Mr.QofG's had to have "just one more go" at Metal Gear Solid and we had to pause the TV


What?

Oh, yes, Ola was on the previous night wasn't she ;-)


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2013)

I realise I know nothing but I thought Patrick was out of time through the whole thing.  

Dave awesomely bad but a tonic. 

Julien's shouting annoys me. 

Abby's gapping in her waltz also annoyed me, especially as no one mentioned they could have got another dancer in between them. 

Also, why on the pro dance at the beginning did the girls have ripped sheets on?


----------



## Chris1987 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am so glad to have my Strictly weekends back! Feels like Christmas is getting closer! I really like Abbey but I do miss/wish Vincent and Flavia were in it this year!
I found their free app on the itunes store and that has loads of videos so I suppose I'm not 100% without them this year!!


----------



## chilango (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in the gym every week at the same time as one of the contestants has a training session for this. A bit odd to be in a deserted changing room with a celeb in their pants.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2013)

chilango said:


> I'm in the gym every week at the same time as one of the contestants has a training session for this. A bit odd to be in a deserted changing room with a celeb in their pants.


Who?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, come on chilango, don't keep us in suspense


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2013)

That's just evil, saying that and leaving it.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2013)

Innit


----------



## chilango (Oct 2, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Yeah, come on chilango, don't keep us in suspense



If I was going to say, I'd have said already.

I hate shit like "Strictly" so consider this my petty revenge..

But, I'll say this. They seem like a decent down to earth sort and I have some respect for what they did that made 'em famous.

I'll see them next week too I expect. Awkward naked locker room chat surely beckons.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2013)

It's that rugby bloke I reckon


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2013)

Dave was hilarious, and Julien's enthused dancing nearly made me wee myself.

I thought this series might be a bit boring, but I was very wrong.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's that rugby bloke I reckon


Yeah.   It's not going to be casualty bloke or hollyoaks bloke.  

Could be Dave, could be mark, could possibly be tony, but his early training was in Florida so possibly not going to have established the co-incidence.  Julian? Is chilango a fan of high end labels?


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2013)

Given chilango's lack of disgust, maybe we can assume it's not Tony, Dave, Deborah, Vanessa or Mark parading in their underwear.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2013)

stavros said:


> Given chilango's lack of disgust, maybe we can assume it's not Tony, Dave, Deborah, Vanessa or Mark parading in their underwear.


Or that he's not an utter cock.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2013)

Yayyy, Claudia is presenting this weekend!
(Poor old Bruce has the flu.)


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 4, 2013)

I LOVE Claudia 

Fiona and Anton's dance looks like it's going to be really good. Looking forward to Brendan and SEB's Charleston too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Who are all these people I don't recognise? And the new dancers?  (What I did there, did you see it?)

No Bruce! NO BRUUUUUUUCE!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who are all these people I don't recognise? And the new dancers?  (What I did there, did you see it?)
> 
> No Bruce! NO BRUUUUUUUCE!


Deep breath...deep breath. You WILL get to know them!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2013)

Missed the very start. Did Claudia lift Tess's leg ?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Missed the very start. Did Claudia lift Tess's leg ?


no, they bumped bottoms.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Missed the very start. Did Claudia lift Tess's leg ?


No, they bumped bottoms!

I like Suzannah


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> no, they bumped bottoms.


Boo!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2013)

Highly unusually, festivaldeb's watching this while we eat. Very rare that we're *ever* at home at this time on a Saturday (we'll be going out again later so as to return to normal!)

I'm at the PC not TV, but it's not the show as such that I'm avoiding. The thing I least like about shows of this kind isn't the content at all -- it's the utterly moronic, almost hysterical audience-cheering


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Wan't Aliona not going to return at one point? Any chance she asked to be put with a celeb that might mean she was out early...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't watch. This is not good. Poor Tony, this is a horrid dance to have to do when you are bottom...and not very good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wan't Aliona not going to return at one point? Any chance she asked to be put with a celeb that might mean she was out early...?


She has taken over from Natalie who is injured


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, I had to stop watching too. It is a _very_ harsh dance to have in your second week, especially at 6-fucking-9!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2013)

Tony's clothes are awesome


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2013)

Grandchildren notwithstanding, he's gone.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She has taken over from Natalie who is injured


Before or after they were partnered up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Before or after they were partnered up?


Before!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Before!!


Then conspiracy theory stands!

Bugger, missed that one, sounds like it was quite good?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, far better than anything else at this stage. Girl can dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I just can't warm to Natalie, _though _she is very good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

DAVE!!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

Lack of warmth may be her key problem.

Dave!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm hoping the public enjoy Dave and keep him in.

Because I like Dave. Obviously.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

He looks strangely good in that suit.
Oh, while he was dancing it was a lovely green. Now it's a more boring blue.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

That lift looked more like a feat of strength in a pub than a dance move 

Certainly didn't look too bad, I must say.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

It made me think of him carrying a nice pig carcass home from the butcher.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh Claudia, can she not do both presenting jobs? She's just so much more engaging and charming than Bruce or Tess.

In fairness, that's true of most of the shoes on show too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Srs tango face


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought that was pretty solid, decent execution of decent choreography.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah I like Patrick, though I prefered Suzannah's tango .... I think I may have a girl crush


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought that lacked 'snap'. Everything was a bit weak and floppy. If you will.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Craig!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2013)

The Tower of Pisa is a listed building, though...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I think Fiona looks lovely , I like her


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

She seems a nice person as well. And goats!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

Ooopsy. Thought she was going down then.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

I think the middle aged ladies have done the most enjoyable dances so far this week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I think the middle aged ladies have done the most enjoyable dances so far this week.


Me too. I quite enjoyed Vanessa's waltz, though I don't really like warm to her either!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Not a lot of dancing but great fun


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

Exactly - you had to look hard to find any salsa but just brilliant entertainment!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I quite like Mark's partner, Yvetta or Yvette, she seems very sweet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I liked that Charleston!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

SEB - not bad for week 2 eh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

How much of that was Charleston 

Thought she did well, but the lifts weren't very fluid.

Oh sit down


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

Woww, Sophie was excellent. And the glitter at the end. <3


----------



## Saffy (Oct 5, 2013)

Loved that, she love her outfit as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Thought she did well, but the lifts weren't very fluid.


Oh shut up Darcey, what do you know


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

Blimey. Suited her totally though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Bah, take those paddles away, the judges don't know what they're doing!

(Ok, it was good, I just don't think it was _thaaat_ good...)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, she looks perfect for Charleston.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh shut up Darcey, what do you know




I wish I looked like SEB, she is very beautiful imo


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

I do get very jealous of some of these arms on show. I know they're saying it's not actually that great for dancing, but goodness he makes me feel so very not a man


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2013)

i loved that charleston, i'll be watching it again after the end of the show.  it just had that loose, jazz-era dirtiness to it, rather than being good clean end-of-the-pier fun as they usually are.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i loved that charleston, i'll be watching it again after the end of the show.  it just had that loose, jazz-era dirtiness to it, rather than being good clean end-of-the-pier fun as they usually are.


I think that's a good point actually; having generally come to the Charleston through Strictly I think that's what I'm used to, but it was a good example of what else it can be.

Meanwhile, that was a bit Beauty and the Beast, this massive thing with this petite lil' lady.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Mr. QofG's has just commented that Ben Cohen looks like he would rather be having a few beers with Jonno and other of this England rugby pals rather than dancing with Kristina!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

I also have a slight lady crush on Darcy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Seriously, look at his arms!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also have a slight lady crush on Darcy


I just have a regular ol' crush on Darcy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Seriously, look at his arms!!


They are something else!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

I would _love_ to see Peter Crouch dance on Strictly 

If ever there were limbs for a Charleston...


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't mind his 'rugby butt' either......


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Don't mind his 'rugby butt' either......


  Sorry, still admiring Mr Cohen.

I don't think Mr Crouch's butt is up to much.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what to make of Abbey, is she a sweetheart or a calculating killing machine?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

he he, did we all catch that (not-so) sly little stroke of his naked torso there...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I'm not sure what to make of Abbey, is she a sweetheart or a calculating killing machine?


I think she is the _latter_. I get the feeling she really cares about this and wants to do her best and was really disappointed in how she did.

eta: I meant former, I think she is more of a sweetheart *too much wine*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAABYYYYYY!!

Oh fuck's sake, sod the dancing, more baby!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

he he, this is one of my shower songs


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Again, very solid, in a light way obviously. Knows how to hold himself and finish. Be interesting to see what he can do with other dances.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think she is the latter. I get the feeling she really cares about this and wants to do her best and was really disappointed in how she did.


 
I like her. I was all prepared to be annoyed by her but pleasantly surprised.

She strikes me as a nice lass.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> I like her. I was all prepared to be annoyed by her but pleasantly surprised.
> 
> She strikes me as a nice lass.


Same here. I had all these prejudices about footballers wives etc.. but she just comes across as a nice girl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think she is the latter. I get the feeling she really cares about this and wants to do her best and was really disappointed in how she did.


I meant former, not latter *wine head*


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think she is the latter. I get the feeling she really cares about this and wants to do her best and was really disappointed in how she did.


Yeah, she gets a really SRS BZNZ Grrrr!! face on. And there's a disturbing cold, steely look too


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I meant former, not latter *wine head*


Damn!! My previous post now looks silly


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 5, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I meant former, not latter *wine head*


 
I knew what you meant!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Damn!! My previous post now looks silly


Sorry 

But she does have a SRS BZNZ face, you're right there


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

See, where was the smoothness or fluidity in that set of lifts? It was *clunk* lift *clunk* lift *clunk* lift.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

But she did all brave back flips and shiz! On live TV!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> See, where was the smoothness or fluidity in that set of lifts. It was *clunk* lift *clunk* lift *clunk* lift.


Are you still going on about the Charleston....give it up LC, give it up


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> But she did all brave back flips and shiz! On live TV!


Which yes, was very impressive, but I still say it wasn't worth four 9s and a standing ovation. Honestly, where are they going to go from here? 9s and SOs are starting to get like Christmas - earlier every year.





QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you still going on about the Charleston....give it up LC, give it up


Did they tell Martin Luther King to "give it up"? Did they tell Gandhi to "give it up"? Well yes, they probably did, but did they?! No! When you know you're right you must persevere, for the good of all humankind!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Which yes, was very impressive, but I still say it wasn't worth four 9s and a standing ovation. Honestly, where are they going to go from here? 9s and SOs are starting to get like Christmas - earlier every year.


Sure, but you don't watch dances logically, it made me feel all happy and excited I would have given it a 9 too.
AND THE GLITTER, did you see the glitter??
Worth an extra point by itself.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Sure, but you don't watch dances logically, it made me feel all happy and excited I would have given it a 9 too.
> AND THE GLITTER, did you see the glitter??
> Worth an extra point by itself.


I'm sorry, are we judging a dancing contest or a "makes me feel happy and excited" contest? If it's the latter we can just toss a coin between Ola, Karen and Ben Cohen's arms and all go home!

I'll give you the glitter though, that is how I'll be serving tea from now on.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm sorry, are we judging a dancing contest or a "makes me feel happy and excited" contest?


The latter!
And by the latter, I mean the latter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The latter!
> And by the latter, I mean the latter.


Ooooh you...


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i loved that charleston, i'll be watching it again after the end of the show.  it just had that loose, jazz-era dirtiness to it, rather than being good clean end-of-the-pier fun as they usually are.


 
I've just re-watched this and I loved it even more the second time round.
You're right that it's got that dirty, raw quality to it


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2013)

A Charleston isn't supposed to be smooth. It's supposed to be slightly awkward imo. Well, maybe a _ballroom_ Charleston, but I get the impression they went for a more classic one. I think they did very well, especially considering SEB is tall and has a lot of potentially gangly limbs to keep under control. Neither of them had quite enough swivel for me, but yeah it was ace. 

Loved Fiona, but she didn't half fuck it up  Like Abbey too, she seems really down to earth. Massively sabotaged by nerves, although I wasn't exactly aware she had messed up, just thought to myself 'hmm she's doing a lot of walking around'. *Sigh* I do love Pasha. Shame Countdown girl is a damp squib. LOVED Mark's dance, and Yvetta (?) is just so sweet. I'm glad, because she was the kiss of death last year


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Shame Countdown girl is a damp squib.



mmmmmm.....damp and squibby.........


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2013)

I loved SEB and Brendon's charleston so much, I watched it three times in a row. Proper transporting excitement  Still not as a good as Kimberley's last year though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

I just watched it another few times on the BBC site. 
Next week I'm watching Strictly with a bottle of glitter, and no one can stop me.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I just watched it another few times on the BBC site.
> Next week I'm watching Strictly with a bottle of glitter, and no one can stop me.


Edible glitter must surely cope with being In glass with liquid? Glitzy drinkies!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Edible glitter must surely cope with being In glass with liquid? Glitzy drinkies!


You can buy cocktail/champagne glitter, which is presumably the same thing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2013)

Aye, but you know how difficult glitter is to get rid of - you'll be pissing sparkles for a month!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, but you know how difficult glitter is to get rid of - you'll be pissing sparkles for a month!


The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2013)

So there is no downside!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

Ooh. Matt Goss is singing on tomorrow's results show.
The eight year old me is quite excited.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ooh. Matt Goss is singing on tomorrow's results show.
> The eight year old me is quite excited.



I was babysitted by one of Bros.  Truefact   Not Matt though


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I was babysitted by one of Bros.  Truefact   Not Matt though


Wowwwww. Was it Luke or t'other one?
That is an excellent claim to fame. Even if it was Craig.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Wowwwww. Was it Luke or t'other one?
> That is an excellent claim to fame. Even if it was Craig.



Craig   He was at school with my next door neighbours eldest who used to babysit me a lot.  

In other news, why is Strictly not on iplayer yet ffs   It wasn't on when I got home last night and wanted to watch it at 11pm, which is about forgiveable, but it's now 1pm on Sunday


----------



## Espresso (Oct 6, 2013)

I was out last night so I've just watched it. I think Natalie is very excellent indeed, but I just cannot be doing with Artem. He gives me the right old pip. Sophie and Brendan were fantastic to watch. I love Mark and Iveta. The prospect of seeing his rumba face is making me actually look forward to seeing a rumba this year, which is very unlike me. Of the rest I think Abbie looks good, as do Patrick, Susannah and Ashley. Fiona seems like a very lovely lady and I could gaze upon the vision that is Ben Cohen from now till the end of days, but I think he'll be out fairly soon after Tony and Vanessa. Dave and Julien make me laugh. What the hell was Julien wearing last night?  And his partner, Janette, is it? WeIl, she looked like she was wearing such a big skirt just so as we couldn't really see him. Rachel hasn't made any impression on me at all. 

And why, powers that be, have we not had a quickstep yet? That is my very favourite dance of all. Yet two weeks in, no bugger's done one. It's just not good enough. 

Tony for the off tonight, I reckon. Must be him, surely. Can't make up my mind who else will be in the dance off, though.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2013)

SEB and Ashley were my favourites this week.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2013)

i think it'll be tony and julian in the vote.

natalie is boringly good and makes me cross. there has never been a less 'amateur' contestant. she trained as a dancer, ffs.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i think it'll be tony and julian in the vote.
> 
> natalie is boringly good and makes me cross. there has never been a less 'amateur' contestant. she trained as a dancer, ffs.


This!  I am kind of ignoring her because she shouldn't be there anyway.  I do like her big hair though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

Her hair is ace.

I know he's really cheesy but I do think Artem's quite saucy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2013)

Lord Camomile I think they might show SEB's and Brendan's Charleston again...just sayin'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Her hair is ace.
> 
> I know he's really cheesy but I do think Artem's quite saucy.


I quite like the new bloke Aliash or Aliasz


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

The one with Abby?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The one with Abby?


Yup!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 6, 2013)

SEB and Brendan (who I heart muchly) were brilliant last night! It's week two and they were so in sync with their movements. I LOVED it!

I also love Robin! 

How old is Matt Goss? He's in decent nick!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

Apparently he's 45. He does look rather handsome. I would.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup!


I did laugh when Claudia told him to turn away as he was too good looking.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 6, 2013)

I fucking hate Julian so would like him to go but I think it would be better if Tony does. Tony isn't a good dancer, has no charisma and I felt dead sorry for him because he seems so sweet. It'll be torturous to watch him to go through that again.

I'd love to see Vanessa go out early and see that smacked arse face on that creep James


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh god, Tony is awful bless him. Definitely best for him if he goes now.


----------



## Poot (Oct 6, 2013)

You know what I'd really like? A little Bruno Tonioli that I could keep in my pocket to cheer me up on grey days.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 6, 2013)

Poot said:


> You know what I'd really like? A little Bruno Tonioli that I could keep in my pocket to cheer me up on grey days.


I think it might need an off switch - for those times he just gets a bit much!


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2013)

Poot said:


> You know what I'd really like? A little Bruno Tonioli that I could keep in my pocket to cheer me up on grey days.



A full-size Ola Jordan would be preferable.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2013)

I quite like Natalie, and not just because she's from Colne.

SEB was ace, and all the women are decent.  the men however...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Apparently he's 45. He does look rather handsome. I would.



That's about right.  He's closeish to 10 years older to me.

Anyway - Jacklin out = good. Julian will almost certainly go soon anyway. Loved SEB, Mark Benton and Debs Meaden.  Natalie can do one cos she's too good.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 7, 2013)

Poot said:


> You know what I'd really like? A little Bruno Tonioli that I could keep in my pocket to cheer me up on grey days.



Just imagine, you're feeling really down, you pull him out and he's all arms waving and 'grrrr' telling you how ace you are.

I want one too now. 

I did like it last week when he 'selflessly' offered Ben some one on one help with his muscles


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 7, 2013)

Definitely the right decision last night, but did Aliona have to look quite so bored with the whole thing?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2013)

One of the female pro dancers has apparently dated both Artem and Pasha and is now with the good looking partner of Abby Clancy whose name I can't spell!
Talk about brilliant taste and luck (or man-attracting powers).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> One of the female pro dancers has apparently dated both Artem and Pasha and is now with the good looking partner of Abby Clancy whose name I can't spell!
> Talk about brilliant taste and luck (or man-attracting powers).


Who...who. I need my "Strictly" gossip!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 7, 2013)

Aljaz's pro partner is Janette, yon one who's dancing with Julien.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2013)

That's the one!


----------



## hendo (Oct 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i think it'll be tony and julian in the vote.
> 
> natalie is boringly good and makes me cross. there has never been a less 'amateur' contestant. she trained as a dancer, ffs.



This. And why does the woman from Dragon's Den annoy me?


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> natalie is boringly good and makes me cross. there has never been a less 'amateur' contestant. she trained as a dancer, ffs.


missed that before.  there have been plenty of contestants who have been just as trained, one every series pretty much - it was Denise last year.

If you went to stage school, you'll have been trained in some elements of dance. Lots of them have been to stage school.  Even the actors who didnt go to stage schooll will often have learnt to dance as well, cos it's handy for the CV. As long as they haven't been paid to work _as _a dancer - and Natalie hasn't - then it's fine.


----------



## hendo (Oct 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> missed that before.  there have been plenty of contestants who have been just as trained, one every series pretty much - it was Denise last year.
> 
> If you went to stage school, you'll have been trained in some elements of dance. Lots of them have been to stage school.  Even the actors who didnt go to stage schooll will often have learnt to dance as well, cos it's handy for the CV. As long as they haven't been paid to work _as _a dancer - and Natalie hasn't - then it's fine.



I don't know if it's fine. Part of the reason I watch the show is the way some of the celebs develop as the the run goes on. Chris Hollins would be the prime example of someone with no dance background, but who flourished as time passed and who won it that year if I remember. It's 'the journey'.

Natalie doesn't need the journey, she's scoring 8's already. She's been on the journey. I don't want to watch her.

Denise wasn't popular with me last run for precisely this reason.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2013)

The journey is one thing, but a good dance is well worth watching and very enjoyable too. Makes it harder for her (or whoever) to win, but it makes for a better programme, imo


----------



## hendo (Oct 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> The journey is one thing, but a good dance is well worth watching and very enjoyable too. Makes it harder for her (or whoever) to win, but it makes for a better programme, imo



This must be the producer's calculation, ie a row of terrible dancers in episode 1 would have us all turning off. But I think the viewers recognise this because the ringers leave about week 6 or 7 and the people who started with no experience tend to stick around.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> missed that before.  there have been plenty of contestants who have been just as trained, one every series pretty much - it was Denise last year.
> 
> If you went to stage school, you'll have been trained in some elements of dance. Lots of them have been to stage school.  Even the actors who didnt go to stage schooll will often have learnt to dance as well, cos it's handy for the CV. As long as they haven't been paid to work _as _a dancer - and Natalie hasn't - then it's fine.


My understanding was that she trained as a dancer, esclusively, until her late teens when she came to acting while injured.   The Italia conti, stage school thing is one thing, it produces all-rounders and we've had a few, who have some kind of advantage... But this is different.  She was on the verge of a career as a dancer.  And it shows! Get the pro off the show.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2013)

hendo said:


> the ringers leave about week 6 or 7


Denise?  Jason?  Alisha?

Depends whether they've got personality, Patsy certainly went out around the time you say


----------



## hendo (Oct 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> My understanding was that she trained as a dancer, esclusively, until her late teens when she came to acting while injured.   The Italia conti, stage school thing is one thing, it produces all-rounders and we've had a few, who have some kind of advantage... But this is different.  She was on the verge of a career as a dancer.  And it shows! Get the pro off the show.



Agreed, Nathalie is a great dancer, and maybe perversely that's all wrong.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Get the pro off the show.


I dont think you can say someone who did something until she was 16 is a pro. She has had proper latin training tho, unlike anyone else.

Anyway, she's from Colne, so I dont care


----------



## hendo (Oct 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> Denise?  Jason?  Alisha?
> 
> Depends whether they've got personality, Patsy certainly went out around the time you say





belboid said:


> I dont think you can say someone who did something until she was 16 is a pro. She has had proper latin training tho, unlike anyone else.
> 
> Anyway, she's from Colne, so I dont care



If she's from Lancashire she has an edge anyway, which is doubly unfair on the Southern Jessies.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2013)

Right result although Julien annoys me.  The amount poor Tony was sweating through his dance!

Aliona looked like she was ready to kill.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2013)

chilango said:


> If I was going to say, I'd have said already.
> 
> I hate shit like "Strictly" so consider this my petty revenge..
> 
> ...




They were in again this morning. Didn't get to have the "awkward chat" as they'd already changed by the time I arrived and were they were busy chatting to someone on the phone about next Saturday's after show party. I think their dance partner was there too, but as I don't really watch it and was distracted by chasing my toddler around I couldn't be sure...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2013)

ooh, hello thread. will be here at some point at the weekend, when hopefully Bruce will still be in his sick bed and there will only be Tess dead-behind-the-eyes Daley to contend with and the lovely lovely Claudia.

i like Anton. there've been rumours that he is set to replace Bruce if he ever finally retires. i wonder if giving him a half-decent partner this year is so he can go out on a high before he comes back as presenter. god i hope so.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2013)

Apart from the whole, erm... incident a couple of years back, I do sometimes quite like Anton. He'd be a much better presenter than Bruce, at least.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2013)

His jokes are certainly funnier than Bruce's (when they're not downright offensive, of course...), but he's still mostly an insufferable knob.

And can you _imagine_ how massive his head would get if he was made presenter and perceived himself to be "Head Dancer"


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> ....replace Bruce if he ever finally retires.



It shouldn't be his decision. The producers should just do the right thing and fire him. Surely there's enough recorded evidence of his crapness to stand up at an employment tribunal.

We did a bit of a brainstorm at work the other day of potential replacements (it was Friday afternoon). Anton, Graham Norton, John Barrowman and Matt Baker were all mentioned, but one I hadn't considered before and could be quite good was Chris Evans. Thoughts?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2013)

nope to Chris Evans. just no.

i used to think Vernon Kay would be good as he is very 'family entertainment', but actually John Barrowman would work if he kept it clean. Graham Norton would be ace.

Anton is most likely as i think they're very keen for it to be a dancer. 

and oh my God yes they should just fire him. about three to four years ago. it would be publicised as 'retiring' though unless he decided to fight it i assume.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2013)

could you imagine Graham and Claudia. that would be fabulous. i wouldn't even be that bothered about the dancing, i'd watch just for them!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2013)

stavros said:


> We did a bit of a brainstorm at work the other day of potential replacements (it was Friday afternoon). Anton, Graham Norton, John Barrowman and Matt Baker were all mentioned, but one I hadn't considered before and could be quite good was Chris Evans. Thoughts?


Anton wouldn't please me, if they gave it to him. I've never liked him and no one thinks he's as good a dancer as he thinks he is himself. And I really don't think he's bright enough to filter what he says. Giving him a live mike for two hours on prime time early evening telly would be asking for trouble, according to me, at any rate.  
If it's possible to be _too _camp for Strictly, Norton would be. And so would Barrowman. Not to mention that his uncontrollable GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! would be too much for me. Baker is an interesting one, he's an amiable and pleasant chap. We know he can dance and he's got the presenting skillz. Chris Evans certainly could do it, no question. Never would have thought of him, but now as you have, I think it's a winner.
My own long held belief is that Bradley Walsh would ace it. But I think he suffers from a mild form of AntAndDecitis: he's an ITV man.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2013)

Ooh yes, John Barrowman. Or Graham.

Barrowman could be a bit too camp for it, depending. But Norton wouldn't be. He'd be decidedly [can't think of a word for non-camp] compared to the rest of Strictly, like when he does Eurovision. Could work really well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 10, 2013)

I think Norton's a very good host, but I also you think you need someone with at least a vague dancing background, or at least that area of entertainment. It's a different thing, and I think a Norton or Evans would always feel out of place, disconnected from everything else going on around them and I think that would be jarring.

Barrowman obviously has the previous, but I think he's one step away from Bruno and if he couldn't rein himself in it could get very irritating very quickly.

They'd all still be a step up from Forsyth, obviously.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2013)

If you must have someone who has danced, then Gethin Jones. Don't know what he's done since Strictly and Blue Peter but he was fitttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2013)

I endorse that post, zoooo 

Not Vernon Kay though. I would do an Elvis for sure if that plank-faced fuck turned up during my Strictly fix.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2013)

belboid said:


> I dont think you can say someone who did something until she was 16 is a pro. She has had proper latin training tho, unlike anyone else.
> 
> Anyway, she's from Colne, so I dont care


 
19 is what I heard.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2013)

Flavia and Vincent were on breakfast this morning.  I miss her a lot


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2013)

Hendo's just called with some gossip from his Dad's helper, whose daughter is Aljaz's professional dance partner!!


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think Norton's a very good host, but I also you think you need someone with at least a vague dancing background, or at least that area of entertainment.



Norton certainly meets those requirements;


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh balls, he's back.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

tess's dress in 'almost flattering' shocker. It makes her look a bit matronly of bosom and butch of shoulder... but by comparison to the standard, it's a dream.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.QofG's is having a bath so we are recording "Strictly"....it's mental torture!! Doesn't he realise that I need to watch it _live_ so I can talk about it on here. It's NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> tess's dress in 'almost flattering' shocker. It makes her look a bit matronly of bosom and butch of shoulder... but by comparison to the standard, it's a dream.


That hadn't occurred to me but you're right. It says something when the best you can say about her dress is that you didn't notice it...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's is having a bath so we are recording "Strictly"....it's mental torture!! Doesn't he realise that I need to watch it _live_ so I can talk about it on here. It's NOT FAIR!!


What kind of timing is that?! I think a complex system of mirrors is called for.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

jesus christ, how high and spindly are those shoes?! You can't jive in those!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

Those socks Abbey had on were really peculiar. Not right keen on the dance either. Blimey. Len's just given it an 8!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh, pretty big misstep (or something) there from Patrick. And again! Just doesn't look completely comfortable with it, maybe a bit under-rehearsed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Also, what's with all the purple


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.QofG's is back from his bath so "Strictly" is on. Hurrah!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Hee's got a long way to go, Patrick, but I love him quite hard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

It had to be fucking Meatloaf didn't it 

Not his dance, I think it's fair to say.

Holy fuck, was that the YMCA?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh get te feck with your standing ovations, patronising bastards!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

His little running leaps!  PMSL!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

Hehe. Dave has made me cry laughing. Loved it.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

I just get the idea that he is the most genuinely lovely bloke. I wish he was my friend!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> His little running leaps!  PMSL!


Christ, I was looking away for a lot of it so must have missed those!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

Just caught up on Abby...it was okay, not worth an 8, I think she is a good dancer though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

I do love how Darcy sometimes can't help but give very specific, proper notes


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

I liked Fiona and Anton's dance, very lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh I just adore fiona. And she's doing the impossible and making me not hate anton.

That dance made me cry ( not because it was so well danced, but it has big sentimental meaning for me.  Huge.)


----------



## FiFi (Oct 12, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do love how Darcy sometimes can't help but give very specific, proper notes


She's a proper teacher isn't she!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

FiFi said:


> She's a proper teacher isn't she!


Exactly! They should have a regular feature where she gives them proper tutoring, would be so much more interesting than these daft lil' gimmicks they do.

Would have to make sure she respected the pro dancers teaching though


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmm. Rachel Riley is just quite boring, isn't she?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

Dave!! DAVE!!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

aww, I love Mark Benton. Such a sweet dance.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

Blimey, Is it hot in here, Mr Cohen?
Cor!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

That was much better than I feared.  I've definitely seen worse Rumbas than that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

He's got decent lines, just a shame about that missed leg.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Blimey, Is it hot in here, Mr Cohen?
> Cor!


Aye, bit of a man-crush cooking up over here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

Fiona comes across as such a lovely lady, she's even humanising Anton for me!!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 12, 2013)

Oooooh Ben! One of the better male celeb rumbas. He's learning fast.

Shame he never learnt how to pass the fucking ball when he played rugby


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Shame he never learnt how to pass the fucking ball when he played rugby


 Yup, let's get some good ol' sports talk on this thread 

Is there some kind of "bring the family to work" thing going on?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

That looked tough. Did a good job but a little shaky, mebbe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Did he just _stop_ dancing?!

He clearly has real trouble with is left and right too.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

That was a VAST improvement from Julien. She's a bit bloody lively, isn't she?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did he just _stop_ dancing?!
> 
> He clearly has real trouble with is left and right too.


i think he ran out of steam, certainly.

I don't see him getting any better than this.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 12, 2013)

A bit shaky in bits as well. But could be worse.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

I think what I like about Susannah is she looks confident and in control, both in hold and out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Darcy in teacher mode again


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> That was much better than I feared.  I've definitely seen worse Rumbas than that.


I hate the rhumba, but that was a proper dance. He's grown on me, too. I used to think he was boring, but he's come out of his shell.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Christ, she's on Radio 2 now?! What's she doing there?!

I bet it's some Sunday schmaltz-fest. Oh wait, she hasn't taken over from Jeremy Vine has she?!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

wtf is happening with vanessa's hair tonight?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 12, 2013)

I read this thread up to the point of Dave's dance and have now skipped forward as I'm watching about 45 mins behind.  Agree re Abby's dance - good but somehow lacking.  Liked Patrick but felt it was a bit contentless.  LOVE HIM though.  Dave is fucking genius.  Will be the last comedy dancer left in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

She's hitting the marks without it actually feeling like much of a dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Yuk. Hated that.  Embarrassing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Dave is fucking genius.


Correct. Dave ftw.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

Aw, Ashley was excellent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

The standing ovations are becoming really devalued these days.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

That was fucking awesome.  Ashley is so likeable. Lots of lovely slebs this year.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 12, 2013)

Ola


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

That was ace!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah - Craig nailed it: it was properly sexy. Ashley is filth!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol, they keep saying 'and he only had a baby last week!' as though he gave birth and is already up and dancing.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lol, they keep saying 'and he only had a baby last week!' as though he gave birth and is already up and dancing.


I thought it was bloody impressive that his wife was looking all glam in the VT, though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I thought it was bloody impressive that his wife was looking all glam in the VT, though.


Oh yes, good point! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

anway, Natalie. Yawn. Get the pro off the show.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I thought it was bloody impressive that his wife was looking all glam in the VT, though.


Aye, I'd forgotten until they mentioned it, at which point I retroactively gave her kudos 

For a second I thought this was Where The Wild Roses Grow, would love to see a dance set to that 

Right, well, yes, they're both very good, aren't they...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

Tens coming here, do we think?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh, Susannah looked very... polite


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Tens coming here, do we think?


It was bloody good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2013)

Well done Kirsty.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 12, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Tens coming here, do we think?


I'd say under marked in comparison with some of the other dances. I know she's got some training and all, but that was really, really good.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

I love Robin. Just thought it needed saying.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

Robin is a beefier version of Artem.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I love Robin. Just thought it needed saying.


Totally.

That was a bloody fast quickstep. She did well, considering. Did feel a bit like she was clinging on for dear life at some points, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Robin is a beefier version of Artem.


Bit of a softer personality too...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Robin is a beefier version of Artem.


so much lovelier than artem!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

Artem is a bit of a git, though. Robin is as far from a git as it's possible to be. The anti-git, if you will.
(Have I mentioned that I love Robin?)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

well, dave won't be in the bottom two, so the next lowest were julian and vanessa.	of those, actually i'd save julian - but i REALLY didn't like vanessa's tango.  I think the judges would save her, though.

It's irrelevant, really. Both will go soon. Vanessa isn't improving really, and Julian is whatever the dance equivalent of tone deaf is.   I did fear Vanessa might get the public behind her like evil widdecome, but lovely Dave has that niche this year.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2013)

Thoughts for tonight:
Julien's had his chips. Him and Vanessa in the dance off, maybe?
I liked Ashley the most tonight. 
Yay! A quickstep. 
Shockingly, I might have decided that the rumba isn't _actually_ a load of old posey shite. This is groundbreaking for me, I always have hated it. I thank Mr Cohen (Cor!) and Miss Gumede (undermarked, as you say, BlueSquareThing ) for this revelation.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep, some good rumba action tonight 
I was looking forward to SEB's samba tonight, but it was a little cool and polite.  Still good though, just not WOW.

ETA: I totally agree about Abbey's shoes spanglechick, too high and made her look awkward.  I thought she was overmarked.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 12, 2013)

I enjoyed both rumbas as well and the Viennese too - she was pretty solid with that.

E2a - and nice to see a quickstep, which I thought was pretty good too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2013)

I have registered online and voted for Dave, Susannah, Sophie and Deborah 'cos I too love Robin and she seemed to be really, really enjoying it


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2013)

I love Fiona, Dave, Deborah and Patrick. I hate Natalie, and am indifferent to Susannah and that woman off countdown. None of the other men are v interesting


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I love Fiona, Dave, Deborah and Patrick. I hate Natalie, and am indifferent to Susannah and that woman off countdown. None of the other men are v interesting


not even lovely mark?  or sexy ashley?

edit - or sweet ben?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> not even lovely mark?  or sexy ashley?
> 
> edit - or sweet ben?


They're okay. I'm never very interested in the men when it comes to Strictly. I think it's all about the middle aged women for me  (and watching the foal do shoulder lifts in time with the music and trying not to snigger)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2013)

Every time I see Rachel Riley I marvel at how pretty she is - but she's a rubbish dancer. Natalie is too pro. I love Fiona, Dave and, surprisingly, Deborah, although that's partly because of Robin.  I also like Ashley and Ben, because they seem normal and nice. Patrick is a disappointment, dance-wise. I like Abbey a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2013)

I forgot Susannah! I am supporting her out of loyalty and because I really, really like Kevin.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2013)

The only reason Natalie didn't get 10s is because they think it's too early in the series.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, finally caught up on iplayer (had to make compromises and watch something else earlier ).

Thoughts:

Natalie can jog on.  Too good.  Genuinely too pro and as Ms T said they were only not giving her 10s cos it's too early.  
Rachel - just find her incredibly dull.  She is gorgeous with legs to die for but just doesn't seem to have any personality whatsoever.
Ashley -  I actually had to look him up on wikipedia as I remembered his character from Hollyoaks from when I was a layabout student in the late 90s.  I assumed he was my age, but turns out he's 5 years younger meaning I am old   Anyway he is fit and good at dancing.
Susannah = meh too perfect   I quite fancy Kevin from Grimsby though, but he needs to stop wearing the hipster/geek specs.
Mark - LOVE HIM.  But I've been a fan ever since I saw him in Catterick with Vic & Bob.  
Patrick - 
Julien - bless him, but a bit rubbish.
Dave - 
Ben - passed me by till tonight, but his rumba was probably my favourite dance of the night.  I thought it was genuinely quite sensual, romantic and sexy.  Hard work for a male celeb and particularly one with his build.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 13, 2013)

And as an aside, I think people on this thread will enjoy this.  I was reminded of my favourite Abba cover ever today due to a combination of Vanessa's dance and finding my copy of this EP whilst unpacking some boxes.  Camp as fuck, terrible blue screen, bears being roasted on an open fire.  What's not to like


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

Ooh yes, I love Mark too. And agree about Kevin' s specs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Ok, finally caught up on iplayer (had to make compromises and watch something else earlier ).
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> ...


Agree with that, though I quite like Susannah   I also really enjoyed Deborah and Robin's dance, I didn't think I'd like her but her enjoyment of dancing is infectious and their quickstep really made me smile.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 13, 2013)

I forgot about Deborah.  I like her too and it was a pretty good quickstep


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

We were out last night so just watching it now. Had to pause just before Dave as husband is making breakfast! 

Just back now!! Come on Dave


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh and to add to the male dancers I heart Robin.

I love Brendan too


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

DAVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Agree with that, though I quite like Susannah   I also really enjoyed Deborah and Robin's dance, I didn't think I'd like her but her enjoyment of dancing is infectious and their quickstep really made me smile.





colacubes said:


> I forgot about Deborah.  I like her too and it was a pretty good quickstep


I think away from the Den Deborah actually seems like quite a decent person, at least for someone who has gazillions of pounds. I'm sure her once being very matter of fact about tax saying essentially "I'm happy to pay tax, it works", or something to that effect. Could all be PR of course, but it seemed genuine.

e2a: little bit about on the subject here



> *Do you feel you pay too much tax?*
> I have no problem paying taxes. It doesn't bother me, because I want to live in a society that's happy. My worry is [governments] don't spend the money correctly.
> 
> *You don't object to the 50p income-tax rate?*
> No, but I do think the threshold has got to be right, because there's a big difference between people earning £150,000 and people earning millions of pounds.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Agree with that, though I quite like Susannah   I also really enjoyed Deborah and Robin's dance, I didn't think I'd like her but her enjoyment of dancing is infectious and their quickstep really made me smile.



I think Deborah is on the show because she genuinely loves it*, and last night it really showed. 


*well, she's not after the money, is she?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow! How much weight has Mark lost already? 

The problem for some of them is that if you're a certain age or a certain size you're never going to win, even if you improve dramatically and learn to dance really well


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Ben!!!

*swoon*


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't think much of SEB's samba. She's really grown on me (especially after last week) bit I thought Brendan dragged her around a bit. No bounce.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Deborah! Wow!!!

(And could anyone else take their eyes off Robin's *ahem* area in those trousers)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Deborah! Wow!!!
> 
> (And could anyone else take their eyes off Robin's *ahem* area in those trousers)


That was noted in the Goth household 

Mr.QofG's also commented that when he dances like Ashley (or let's say he _imagines _he is dancing like Ashley!) people complain/laugh


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I didn't think much of SEB's samba. She's really grown on me (especially after last week) bit I thought Brendan dragged her around a bit. No bounce.



i thought it was rubbish too and overmarked.  Hardly anyone does a good samba though, with the exception of Mark Ramprakash.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Ms T said:


> i thought it was rubbish too and overmarked.  Hardly anyone does a good samba though, with the exception of Mark Ramprakash.



Mmmm Ramprakash! 

Ashley's wasn't bad.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

Also, someone needs to intravenously feed cake to  SEB and Abbey - they're going to disappear with all that dance training weight loss!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't like the samba really, it's a bit too energetic for me, too much strutting sround and sticking various bits out. Mr.QofG's, of course, loves it for just those same reasons


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> They're okay. I'm never very interested in the men when it comes to Strictly. I think it's all about the middle aged women for me  (and watching the foal do shoulder lifts in time with the music and trying not to snigger)


Actually I do love Mark. 

Re Ashley and Ben, I think I find it difficult to perve with my child in the room. I didn't even notice Robin's trousers. Or maybe I'm just dead from the waist down


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2013)

Ms T said:


> i thought it was rubbish too and overmarked.  Hardly anyone does a good samba though, with the exception of Mark Ramprakash.


 
I've just gone and watched Mark's samba on youtube, it really was rather good 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't like the samba really, it's a bit too energetic for me, too much strutting sround and sticking various bits out. Mr.QofG's, of course, loves it for just those same reasons


 
I bet Mr Quogs does a mean samba in his head (don't tell him I said that)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Actually I do love Mark.
> 
> Re Ashley and Ben, I think I find it difficult to perve with my child in the room. I didn't even notice Robin's trousers. Or maybe I'm just dead from the waist down



I didn't either.  And while I love Robin, I don't remotely fancy him.  He's way too camp.  And those vests he wears in training!  He's very sweet with Deborah - always complimenting her wearing a nice dress etc.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just finished watching.  

Ben was great, was expecting it to be really bad, but he did really well. 
Dave was awesome!  Watched it twice.
Really, really liking Susannah. 
Fell in love a little bit with Ashley today. (I say love, really I was just being a dirty old woman! )
Deborah's joy at dancing is completely infectious.  
I can't quite understand how Rachael is making everything she does look so awkward. 
Abbey, Patrick and SEB were all a bit safe and boring tonight.  
Mark, sweet dance and I thought his son was very cute.  
Julien and Vanessa in the bottom two with Julien to go please.  

Not even going to bother commenting on the pro


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

I like Robin because he seems so nice. He's really encouraging to his dancers too and gets the best out of them.

That's one of the reasons I fancy like Brendan too. He seems like a really good teacher and he'll always fight his partner's corner. He did wonders with Victoria Pendleton last year - I don't think she'd have done as well without him.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Brendan too Glitter. Did you see him jumping up and down after Dave's dance? His choreography is wicked this year. He is a bit naughty, which makes me come over all peculiar 

I watched it this morning, as had people over last night. Natalie's rumba was beautiful and moving (brought a tear to my hormonal eyes) but isn't what Strictly is about, for me. Nice to see some of the higher scorers not doing so well and improvement from everyone except Vanessa, who I'd like to see go tonight. 

Did make me smirk hearing James say 'it's not about being brilliant from the off, but taking someone with no experience and teaching them' [sic]. Not the tune he was singing last year with Denise  bless him and Ola though.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so glad James got Vanessa. He wants to breeze in and win it rather than develop amateurs properly.

Yeah 10 years is nice, especially since all the dancers seem to run off and shag their partners


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been consistently surprised by how high they're marking Ben. He still looks a bit wooden.

I'm also surprised that I think Susannah is the hottest female contestant.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2013)

Are we all ready?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 13, 2013)

stavros said:


> I'm also surprised that I think Susannah is the hottest female contestant.


She's gorgeous, isn't she? A bit too _nice_ for me to properly fancy her iykwim, but definitely beautiful.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2013)

But David's just about to find out whose baby it isssss.
Bloody Corrie and Strictly clash.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't want Julien to go, as his dancing is kind of hilarious. But I don't want Vanessa to go as then we lose James.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2013)

Julien certainly danced a lot better in the dance off than he did in the competition.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> She's gorgeous, isn't she? A bit too _nice_ for me to properly fancy her iykwim, but definitely beautiful.



Her or Ashley will win it I think!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I don't want Julien to go, as his dancing is kind of hilarious. But I don't want Vanessa to go as then we lose James.


James will stick around in various ways. He always does  I'm glad Vanessa's gone. Awful woman. Poor Julian though  I don't usually watch the results show, it's too horrible


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2013)

Just catching up on this. Kind of glad Vanessa has gone as I didn't warm to her


----------



## colacubes (Oct 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just catching up on this. Kind of glad Vanessa has gone as I didn't warm to her



^^ This


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank goodness she's gone.

And thank goodness he's gone too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't watch the Results show so I rely on you all 

Vanessa was kind to me when I was on her telly show so I wanted to like her but I just didn't.

Has anyone else noticed Julian seems a lot less manic and a lot more anxious than he did at the beginning?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I can't watch the Results show so I rely on you all
> 
> Vanessa was kind to me when I was on her telly show so I wanted to like her but I just didn't.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Julian seems a lot less manic and a lot more anxious than he did at the beginning?


Yeah - I think he's quite anxious because he's finding it really difficult.  Not so much fun, in that situation.  

He'll be out next week for sure, but I'm very glad my hopes came to pass.  I guess that the Jive is seen as harder than the tango, hence the lower marks, but that they saved julian?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I can't watch the Results show so I rely on you all
> 
> Vanessa was kind to me when I was on her telly show so I wanted to like her but I just didn't.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Julian seems a lot less manic and a lot more anxious than he did at the beginning?



You were on TELLY?? Tell me more...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> She's gorgeous, isn't she? A bit too _nice_ for me to properly fancy her iykwim, but definitely beautiful.



Hendo and Susannah follow each other on Twitter (and I think he might also have met her a few times at work) and he tweeted her to wish her good luck the other week.  She replied immediately and was very sweet so I am rooting for her and Kevin from Grimsby now.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> You were on TELLY?? Tell me more...


I don't know if you know but I'm a single parent by choice and used donor sperm to conceive E. So I was just being rent-a-gob on the subject


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't know if you know but I'm a single parent by choice and used donor sperm to conceive E. So I was just being rent-a-gob on the subject



Ah, yeah I did know.

That's really cool. 

(Link, youtube?)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 13, 2013)

so glad Vanessa's gone, i do hate her overblown 'persona'. Julien was loads better but still bottom three.

Mark Benton's still lovely and rugby bloke's dancing much improved. Hollyoaks boy is still great.

SEB good but less engaging this time. not the only one who was a bit meh this week. 

i think i'm alone in not liking Dave. i just can't watch the really shit ones, no matter how lovable.


----------



## innit (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't like Dave either. I'd rather see Vanessa try to do it properly than see him prat about. I think I must not be a proper fan.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2013)

Natalie really was ludicrously good. 

So glad to see Vanessa go. 

And, after watching for at least seven years now, I've only just discovered what they actually mean by 'gapping'


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2013)

innit said:


> I don't like Dave either. I'd rather see Vanessa try to do it properly than see him prat about. I think I must not be a proper fan.



I'm not particularly keen on him, either. As a matter of fact, he's not even my favourite in The Hairy Bikers.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Ah, yeah I did know.
> 
> That's really cool.
> 
> (Link, youtube?)


It's on the hard disk of my Humax and that's enough


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Dave is really trying though, not just twatting about. I also think he might think he's better at dancing than he is (bless him). He looked genuinely shocked when Craig said he was crap yesterday.


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

well I must say I couldn't have called that decision before it happened. Felt Dave would be in the dance off for sure. He must have an enourmous fan base, however I'm not disappointed that Karen is still in the competition, even if she has her work rather cut out for her.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2013)

He doesn't need an *enormous* fan base, though I expect he has one.  He needed to come one place higher in the viewer vote than Julian and two places higher than Vanessa.  And since neither Julian (too hyper), nor Vanessa (too Vanessa) are particularly popular - that wasn't hard.   


I usually hate the comically awful contestant.   Widdecome, the GMTV women, that dreadful Italian woman whose name escapes me... All of them have made me seethe... But I do like Dave.  He just seems so happy to be doing it, really enjoying himself.  That's quite infectious.   Also, Karen isn't giving him comedy routines as such, which I'd find annoying.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I think Dave is really trying though, not just twatting about. I also think he might think he's better at dancing than he is (bless him). He looked genuinely shocked when Craig said he was crap yesterday.


Yeah, I don't think he's twatting about either, certainly giving it some. And they way he 'showed off' the matador poses on It Takes Two suggests he's at least proud of his moves, though not clear as to how good he really thinks he is.

And yeah, blatantly got a bigger fan base than Julian or Vanessa, and can believe he's got quite a large fan base in general.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2013)

I think there are probably people voting for him who didn't even know who he was before. His routines totally make me happy. But even if he stays in for a while, once it starts getting serious he'll certainly be out on his ear, that's how it always goes, however likeable the bad dancers are.

P.S. OBVIOUSLY Terry Wogan should host it once Bruce gives up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2013)

<childish snigger> at 'enormous fan base' 

My thoughts on the weekend's showing:

Ben surprisingly great, thought he would fuck it up but he showed unexpected ability, a big leap forward. Hope he stays in (I love Christina too).
Susannah: I love her, she's very good, enjoyed her Viennese whirl as much as one can really.
Vanessa's hair looked like the sort of thing a vengeful teen would do on their mum before she went out on a date.
Julien is just painful, I couldn't watch (but he is a twat anyway).
SEB too English to samba properly.
Ashley: lovely man, great dance, fit  His character in Hollyoaks is so hateful, it's a surprise to discover he is a softy in RL.
Dave: I laughed so much, but in a sort of drunk hysterical OMG way.
Rachel: just does not have the funk.
Abby I thought was rather good, think she could go far if she manages to dislodge the look of grim concentration from her face.

Totally meh about Patrick, Fiona, Mark.

I also cackled rather meanly at James and Ola's wedding photo  Her big shiny face! She is lovely though and they seem happy together.


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Susannah: I love her, she's very good, enjoyed her *Viennese whirl* as much as one can really.


pretty sure that is a biscuit


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> pretty sure that is a biscuit


May Kasahara presumably hungry when posting


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> May Kasahara presumably hungry when posting


Hungry for Susannah


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> Hungry for Susannah


hungry for lurve


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> pretty sure that is a biscuit



I know  Like a cunning play on words, sorta thing.

Actually I do prefer a Viennese whirl.


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I know  Like a cunning play on words, sorta thing.
> 
> Actually I do prefer a Viennese whirl.


I'm partial to a chocolate hobwaltz


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I know  Like a cunning play on words, sorta thing.
> 
> Actually I do prefer a Viennese whirl.


Can't beat a rumba-ba.

Edit to say I actually came on here to comment on how gracious Vanessa was when she was being chucked out on Sunday night. Very nice to see.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2013)

did anyone watch ITT tonight?

Zoe was still talking when they cut back from a VT and she said either "... got a crush on ashley" or just  "...crush on ashley".  The way she reacted made me think she was talking about herself - and who can blame her?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 14, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> did anyone watch ITT tonight?
> 
> Zoe was still talking when they cut back from a VT and she said either "... got a crush on ashley" or just  "...crush on ashley".  The way she reacted made me think she was talking about herself - and who can blame her?


Ah, that's what she said was it. I was going to have to watch it back on iPlayer later to catch it


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank fuck Vanessa's gone.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> did anyone watch ITT tonight?
> 
> Zoe was still talking when they cut back from a VT and she said either "... got a crush on ashley" or just  "...crush on ashley".  The way she reacted made me think she was talking about herself - and who can blame her?


Lollll, I couldn't tell what she'd said. No wonder she looked so embarrassed. Hilare.


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lollll, I couldn't tell what she'd said. No wonder she looked so embarrassed. Hilare.


 well Norman Cook is starting to show his age


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Can't beat a rumba-ba.
> 
> Edit to say I actually came on here to comment on how gracious Vanessa was when she was being chucked out on Sunday night. Very nice to see.


 of course you can't go wrong with a


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2013)

It's my birthday today and my husband has bought me tickets for Strictly!!!! Eee!!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2013)

Glitter said:


> It's my birthday today and my husband has bought me tickets for Strictly!!!! Eee!!!!


 
Happy birthday Glitter, what a fab present!
Is this the Wembley week?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Happy birthday Glitter, what a fab present!
> Is this the Wembley week?



No, it's Manchester in Feb so I assume it's the tour!

I'm going to find a way to meet Brendan!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2013)

Glitter said:


> No, it's Manchester in Feb so I assume it's the tour!
> 
> I'm going to find a way to meet Brendan!


 

Hendo met Brendan last year - he was v. nice apparently.

Meanwhile, my love for KevinfromGrimsby has increased.  On last night's It Takes Two, the VT showed him doing a hilarious impression of Artem, complete with bare chest and thick Russian accent.  Susanna was pissing herself!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 17, 2013)

does anyone know when it's Claudia's next turn at hosting? would be ace if it was this weekend as will actually be in when it's on for a change.


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2013)

When Forsyth next has a funny turn? It would be preferable if we could schedule these for around 6pm each Saturday until Christmas.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 17, 2013)

stavros said:


> When Forsyth next has a funny turn? It would be preferable if we could schedule these for around 6pm each Saturday until Christmas.



indeed. but she is actually scheduled in to cover for him once a month.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 17, 2013)

Am I right in thinking he traditionally doesn't do either the one before or after Wembley? I'm sure there's one he doesn't do to recover from another one.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Am I right in thinking he traditionally doesn't do either the one before or after Wembley? I'm sure there's one he doesn't do to recover from another one.



last year he took one week off, but this year he's meant to be taking one week in four off to recover. not sure if the unplanned week off will have buggered the schedule or not, but i'm sure this week is the fourth week.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2013)

just been onto the actual strictly website, and it's showing Bruce as hosting both this weekend and next. am hoping it's a mistake though as that will mean his weeks off aren't spread evenly. *everything crossed*


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2013)

Tess performs a lot better when she's with Claudia too.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Why did Zoe take over the extra show from Claudia? Did Claudia leave to have a baby or something?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Why did Zoe take over the extra show from Claudia? Did Claudia leave to have a baby or something?


Claudia had a small baby and said doing five shows a week was incompatible with her family life.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah, thank you. I like Zoe, but I do prefer Claudia.
Still, as long as it's someone who really loves Strictly, I'm happy.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2013)

I much prefer Zoe.  Her dad's Johnny Ball, ffs!


And according to trashpony, claudia isn't very nice.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2013)

Zoe is much better than Claudia, I think. Claudia is a bit tiresome with her "Oooo! I'm such a lovely excitable little girly-wirly, aren't I? " She's forty odd, for goodness' sake. 
I didn't watch the first series of It Takes Two, but apparently it was Justin Lee Collins as the host, back then. Can't imagine that. Did anyone watch it? What was he like?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't remember Justin Lee Collins at all!

I freaking love Johnny Ball. I wish he presented everything.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2013)

I like Tess' dress. Am I coming down with something. It's disco funeral.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

I like Abby Clancey's dress


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> I like Tess' dress. Am I coming down with something. It's disco funeral.


This was my first thought as well.

The designers have obviously take their angst out on some of the contestants instead.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Is Sophie the first female contestant to have a visible tattoo? I like the way it looks with the ballgowns.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

I liked that dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

I think she'll go pretty far into the series, but not sure she'll win. In with a chance though.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Is Sophie the first female contestant to have a visible tattoo? I like the way it looks with the ballgowns.


Yeah; I like the way they've used it too, like blinging it up for 'love week' last weekend. 

Loved that foxtrot.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh dear Fiona


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

Not Fiona's dance I feel but she is soooo lovely that I am happy to keep her in


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

I like Fiona, I hope she stays in.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Anton is just as shit at the Latin, tbf 

She can't keep cocking up. Speaking of which, Anton's bulge was a bit distracting. I feel a bit queasy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Anton is just as shit at the Latin, tbf
> 
> She can't keep cocking up. Speaking of which, *Anton's bulge was a bit distracting*. I feel a bit queasy



I didn't notice that thank goodness!!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm a couple of minutes behind due to iplayer issues.  But I though the rumba was meant to be sexy?  That was as sexy as my onesie PJs I bought in Lidl today 

But yeah, I hope she stays in for a bit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Fuck me, after all that it's MC fucking Hammer?!

Sweet jesus...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sweet jesus...


Ditto.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

I loved that!! It really made me smile


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Not for the first time, I'm with Craig.

Oh Darcey, you disappoint me  And I know that will hurt


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved that!! It really made me smile


I was literally watching through my fingers


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2013)

I fecking loved it. Made me smile - a lot.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

I liked it a bit more towards the end. But it was a tad embarrassing.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2013)

Bizarre judging, but every 9 year old in the country will love it.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

I loved it  Strictly is not about emulating an actual ballroom competition ffs.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

He did a lot of dance steps, it's definitely not a 3!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I liked it a bit more towards the end. But it was a tad embarrassing.


Wasn't it.


Rebelda said:


> I loved it  Strictly is not about emulating an actual ballroom competition ffs.


Isn't it?! 

FUCKING _EIGHTS!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
_
That's it, I'm done!

*unsubscribes from Strictly*


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2013)

LOVED IT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

I am not sure it deserved an 8 - I'd have gone for 6 meself!! But I still loved it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2013)

Nearly in tears at the slow motion bit. Everyone here absolutely loved it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Now he's got a _very_ decent chance of winning it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Nearly in tears at the slow motion bit. Everyone here absolutely loved it



The slow motion bit was my favourite too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting that most of the comments are more reflecting on the choreography.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Isn't it?!
> 
> FUCKING _EIGHTS!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
> _
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I like it to be taken seriously. But when a contestant doesn't have the physical attributes to be technically the best I don't see why they shouldn't play up skills they do have. He did a srs dance last week  I get the impression Strictly is an opportunity for the pros to have some fun with the choreography.

I liked Ashley's wafty (iPad wanted that to be warty) arms.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Right, Darcey and Len, by your reckoning that was on par with Mark, was it?

The fuck do they know


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like it to be taken seriously. But when a contestant doesn't have the physical attributes to be technically the best I don't see why they shouldn't play up skills they do have. He did a srs dance last week  I get the impression Strictly is an opportunity for the pros to have some fun with the choreography.
> 
> I liked Ashley's wafty (iPad wanted that to be warty) arms.


Sure, there's space for 'non-serious' routines, but that was just embarrassing. Look, middle-class white folk who don't get hip-hop! LOL! And fucking _MC Hammer_?! C'mooooon!  It was cheesy and lazy, really.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Julian has worked hard


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Right, while I was being grumpy about the other thing I missed the set up to the Generation Game thing - what the shit was all that about?!

Holy hell, Julian's actually looking like some kind of dancer!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Julian has worked hard


He bloody has y'know!

Ah bollocks, missed a move! 

All in all though, bloody well done sir.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2013)

Loads better. That's usually the point they go out isn't it?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, lost it in the second half.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Rachel:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Hang on, did Pasha miss a kick there?!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Quickstep in trousers is brave. Her footwork's really not up to it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2013)

Odd music and a bit off?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Ooh! Argh! Totally out of time!

Felt a bit unrehearsed that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

Dang I keep having to nip out to cook. I missed Bruno falling off his chair


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dang I keep having to nip out to cook. I missed Bruno falling off his chair


Me too 

Ben!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2013)

I loved her outfit   1st half of dance was ok, 2nd half not so much.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

He looks like the Hulk. Was he that muscly last week...?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ben!


 *swoons*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Not bad, not bad at all. Lacked a bit of snap but some very impressive moves.

Plus, y'know, vest


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> He looks like the Hulk. Was he that muscly last week...?


Yeah, it was just a bit more hidden. He is _very_ broad.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> He looks like the Hulk. Was he that muscly last week...?


I think makeup have accentuated what he's got. Eta: and yeah, vest.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh my, Mr Cohen.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I think makeup have accentuated what he's got. Eta: yeah, vest.


Yeah, I was thinking he looked a bit darker.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

I bloody love Bucks Fizz.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

A little Strictly story from this week: coming home from work one evening I thought I saw Robin waiting for DLR at Bank.

It wasn't him.

Wig! WIG!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2013)

Phoar 

ETA - @ Ben, not Robin in the wig


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Some dancers are very... 'steppy'. Robin is one of those dancers.

"Look, I'm stepping HERE. Now I'm stepping HERE!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

Not her dance but, again, I do like Deborah and Robin


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

That was shit, but she looked amazing - in both skirts. 

Robin's wig


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Loved the skirt bit. Apparently silver hot pants were a possibility, but I think she went with the right choice.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Totally. 

Speaking of bad wigs, Vincent and Flavia doing choreography corner on it takes two next week. Eeeeee


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2013)

I take it the one off Coronation Street is this year's trained dancer?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

She's good at those head twisty turnys. A bit Exorcist.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I take it the one off Coronation Street is this year's trained dancer?


Yep. 

And Bruno's 'I can't believe you've managed to achieve that in such a short time' was perfectly put. Slightly barbed but could only be taken as positive.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

I usually don't mind Bruce but he's pissing me off tonight


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol, 'I'm high as a kite'.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

I wondered if Ben possibly took a little niggle too, saying that this show was all about "going from having no training at all to becoming a dancer" or something to that effect.

"You didn't look like you were feeling any pain"
"Well no Tess, I'm high as a kite right now"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lol, 'I'm high as a kite'.


Did she actually say that?! I musta missed it because I was too busy typing it


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I usually don't mind Bruce but he's pissing me off tonight


He is about 107 years old though, tbf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He is about 107 years old though, tbf


So we should put up with him ruining our evening...? 

Man isn't beneath routinely begging for applause or laughs, should have been stopped a long time ago.

Right, well I just completely missed Patrick's dance


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

It was ace!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2013)

Patrick is a bit of alright too 

Perhaps there's still hope for me after all


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> So we should put up with him ruining our evening...?
> 
> 
> Moan, etc



Points Of View is ---> that way. You'd be good on that


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyway, stop distracting me while Brookside is on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Points Of View is ---> that way. You'd be good on that


Darn tooting I would.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2013)

Formidable couple eh. What's going on there? Peter will be worried.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

The lass Clancey played a blinder tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

She does lick her teeth a lot though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave's "bulldog eating pickles" comment would be an apt description of his Paso face.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Karen!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2013)

KevinFromGrimsby!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Tech crew have had a fun week


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2013)

I think Susannah and KevinfromGrimsby are my favourites. (And Dave.)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

Bit all over the place, not sure about the choreography


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2013)

Bloody hell Susanna!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Bloody hell Susanna!!



Was Susanna good? missed it as the daughter has insisted on X-Factor


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Was Susanna good? missed it as the daughter has insisted on X-Factor


Not her best, but very, um, impactful.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a feeling Fiona and Anton might be in the dance off tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

am a bit behind with this, but LOVED Mark. it was AMAZING. i know he doesn't have the build for the technical bits but his musicality is brilliant. 

also still liking Sophie. tbc...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

Right! Off to vote

Susannah & Kevin
Mark & Yvetta
Deborah and Robin (I reckon she'll be in the dance off with Julian)

I have two more votes online but not sure. I like Dave but I think it may be time for him to go


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought it was a pretty good week this week, Tess had it right when she said people had upped their game.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

next bit: Hollyoaks boy in still good loveliness, Julien in not-shit shocker!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm watching this a bit behind and SWORE I wouldn't come onto this thread until after but did you SEE SEB's face after Natalie's quickstep? 

I know she's a pro and that but she was FAB - U - LARSSS darling.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

lovely Ben, not so good Abby.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought Abby was great!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow!! How sexy is Suzannah???


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

dancer was good - whatever.

loved Patrick, plus he looks like he's having sooo much fun.

eta -  meant the corrie girl


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

Clancey was ace, Dave was fast-forwarded. next.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

Susannah was a bit wild and not in a good way.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

i think i'm confused (pissed), i really liked Abby. now can't remember who it was i didn't like...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 19, 2013)

ok, rewound, i meant the dragon was not-so-good. her to go so far at least.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2013)

Susannah was (is) hot, although I don't like her permed hair. It made her look like Susie Green from Curb, who scares me rather than turns me on.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

I think with the wild latin dances like that the celebs either make it really clean and technical and the judges say 'oh it was good but a little bit safe' or (because they're not pros) they bloody well go for it but the tekkers suffer. It was sloppy, but props to her for giving it some welly. I'd have been _terrified_. ETA: bless her for checking with her boys first. The eldest didn't look _that_ pleased though 

Glitter I didn't see SEB's face after Nat's quickstep, I will go back and look again. I want to mention Abby's face but I won't until you've seen it, because spoilers.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2013)

Sophie has the same jaw-line as David Coulthard.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I think with the wild latin dances like that the celebs either make it really clean and technical and the judges say 'oh it was good but a little bit safe' or (because they're not pros) they bloody well go for it but the tekkers suffer. It was sloppy, but props to her for giving it some welly. I'd have been _terrified_.
> 
> Glitter I didn't see SEB's face after Nat's quickstep, I will go back and look again. I want to mention Abby's face but I won't until you've seen it, because spoilers.



I've seen Abby and thought she was great - didn't see the face. Where???

I thought Suzannah's samba was one of the best sambas. She didn't get it all right but she got the mood and the bounce and the sexiness, which is what the samba is all about for me.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you not see her face drop when she got an 8 off Darcy? Hitch that smile back on Abby you're live remember! Ashley last week and Suzannah tonight - this year's Sambas are filthy. I bloody love it!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Phoar
> 
> ETA - @ Ben, not Robin in the wig



Me and Spangles may have watched this dance several times, just, you know, to make sure it had enough salsa content.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2013)

We also loved Mark - how great is his timing and Yvetta's choreography was genius.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Me and Spangles may have watched this dance several times, just, you know, to make sure it had enough salsa content.


yes, we had to pay very close attention to ben's arms, because i thought they might have been samba arms... but after the sixth or seventh viewing i think I can safely say they were salsa arms.  although maybe i should check again.


I wonder how you get to be the person who daubs dirty oil marks on his arms?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I wonder how you get to be the person who daubs dirty oil marks on his arms?


I'd rather it was my job to get the dirty oil marks off, personally *fans self*


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 20, 2013)

stavros said:


> Sophie has the same jaw-line as David Coulthard.



If they had a child together it'd look like something out of Minecraft.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2013)

Watched it this morning.
I absolutely loved Abbie and Patrick and Natalie and my good God, how brave is Kristina? It's one thing being flung about the place by a pro who knows what he's doing, but she must trust Ben to put those sorts of moves in with an amateur. 
Fiona was dreadful, poor love. After two mesmerising rumbas last week, I am back to hating it again.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> she must trust Ben to put those sorts of moves in with an amateur.



I'm sure if they'd scrabbled around they'd have found someone willing to volunteer if she hadn't felt up to it (see upthread).


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2013)

I see this singer has angered the wardrobe department to Tess-esque proportions.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I see this singer has angered the wardrobe department to Tess-esque proportions.


Angered me, too. Crap song, lacklustre version.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2013)

Surprised about Rachel. Though she is dull.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Surprised about Rachel. Though she is dull.


She'll get through.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She'll get through.


Oh absoluetly!   I think it is Julien's time to go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't think Rachel is dull. She comes across well, I think. She's not a very good dancer, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't think Rachel is dull. She comes across well, I think. She's not a very good dancer, though.


I just find her a bit....boring. Sweet, but boring  Like "Countdown"!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh dullarse Rachel is through


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Julian, I thought he might not be bottom two this week. Must be a bit depressing to know the public just don't have your back. And to know you're going into a dance off that you won't win.

Rachel/Pasha vs. Fiona/Anton would have been a tough one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2013)

Was catching up with my friend earlier and she was saying how she didn't really get the Ben Cohen thing. Left her settling down to watch last night's episode which she'd missed, halfway home I get a text:


> I now get the Ben Cohen thing...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh dullarse Rachel is through


I am a straight woman and I thought her arse was the very antithesis of dull in that quickstep. It was jam packed with interest and seemed to have a life of its own.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh dullarse Rachel is through


She may be a bit dull, but I'm not sure her arse is tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh dullarse Rachel is through


Her second attempt was much better. And she was loads better than Julian anyway; all the content in his dance was danced by his partner.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Rachel/Pasha vs. Fiona/Anton would have been a tough one.


In dancing, perhaps, but not likeability.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 20, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> In dancing, perhaps, but not likeability.


I agree. I meant, I wouldn't necessarily be able to call the judges decision. Well, if Rachel fucked up her quickstep and Fiona had miraculously aced her rumba


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2013)

So glad Julien is out, he made every part of me clench with embarrassment whenever he was on screen.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2013)

Why were only some of them there this evening? Where were Dave/Mark/Deborah etc?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2013)

I've just seen the lovely Ashley in reception at work!  I think I may have been staring because he smiled at me and said hello.

I told him we were enjoying his dancing!

He is quite slight in real life - hendo says it's so he can fit in the telly box.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope you made leering wanking motions when you said 'enjoying [his] dancing'.

/puerile


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Only caught up on both the weekend's shows last night (which made a Monday evening slightly more enjoyable than normal). 

Loved Mark!!!
Loved Abbey! 
Thought everyone else has dropped a level tbh, but as the standard was so high so early it makes sense there has been a bit of a dip.  

Glad to see Julien go, although he had made an improvement.  He always seemed to dance much much better in the dance off too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave never boring


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

DAVE!!

Karen is choreographing this very well for him but his days could well be numbered now.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

loved dave. he is really awful, though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Deborah! Fab


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought Deborah did well there.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

deborah's costume is beautiful, but len's right, the table bit at the start was too long by far.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> deborah's costume is beautiful, but len's right, the table bit at the start was too long by far.



Yeah, she looked lovely. 

Patrick was good tonight but not like last week. No hips.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor Patrick. He did exceptionally well - you can't understand quite how much a wrist/arm problem affects the way your whole body moves until you've been there.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

Fiona was excellent I thought.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2013)

My daughter LOVES Kevin, and chants KEVIN! KEVIN! KEVIN! whenever he's on, cos she goes to the dance class his dad runs.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

fiona was splendid, but she does struggle to remember the choreography it seems.  


would it be mean to say, she doesn't come across as being very bright? lovely - really lovely.  but not sharp.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

I fucking love Bruno!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Poor Patrick. He did exceptionally well - you can't understand quite how much a wrist/arm problem affects the way your whole body moves until you've been there.


And it was caused by one of those stupid fucking "getting in character" VT routines they make them do. And it may cost him his place in the show.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashley


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2013)

he had funny looking shoes on...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Too much nose candy - he could not stop his hand moving when they were waiting for the scores


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

That was great.

I love Ola too, I think she's ace.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh dear, Ben wasn't very good there.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought he did alright considering the fucking size of him. 

I might be a bit biased of course....


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

really surprised by how bad ben was.  totally out of sync.

and i've got to say i was about to post what len said about the faffing at the start of every dance.  so unnecessary for most of them.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2013)

I love Sophie's dress!! And that song makes me feel old...


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it me or does SEB not seem to know this dance?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2013)

I miss Lilia.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

ooh, sophie was too icy.  aso, that hairdo makes her ears look huge.  and why is brendan wearing trackky bottoms?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Is it me or does SEB not seem to know this dance?



No, I agree, she appeared 'lost'


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Is it me or does SEB not seem to know this dance?


yesh - there were a couple of mistakes, surely?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish I had legs like SEB


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> ooh, sophie was too icy.  aso, that hairdo makes her ears look huge.  and why is brendan wearing trackky bottoms?



He should take them off


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> He should take them off


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> ooh, sophie was too icy.  aso, that hairdo makes her ears look huge.  and why is brendan wearing trackky bottoms?


 I think her ears are more 'sticky outty' rather than huge


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't like Sophie. Don't care how she dances 

So I have to cheer for Susanna cos she's dancing with family favourite Kevin, and I want Mark to win cos he was in Early Doors and I think he's doing remarkably well despite not really being the right shape for getting around a dancefloor.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> I wish I had legs like SEB


ooh, i don't.  it think susanna has a nicer figure all round.  sophie was always slim but she's lost a lot of weight on the show.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought she looked a bit "careful", she wasn't letting herself go.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually felt really sorry for Rachel. Yes, she's dull but she seems nice enough and I think she's really struggled with her confidence.

One of the reasons I could never do this (you know, aside from not being famous or owt) is because I couldn't take the criticism, even constructive stuff. I'd be a basket case and I think being in the dance off last week has really done her in. 

And she's too nice for the pasa doble.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I actually felt really sorry for Rachel. Yes, she's dull but she seems nice enough and I think she's really struggled with her confidence.
> 
> One of the reasons I could never do this (you know, aside from not being famous or owt) is because I couldn't take the criticism, even constructive stuff. I'd be a basket case and I think being in the dance off last week has really done her in.
> 
> And she's too nice for the pasa doble.


i don't think pascha choreographs very well for her.  she's the antithesis of a maneater, and a paso doesn't have to be about that.  There are other kinds of strength.  I felt so uncomfortable seeing her in her vampy lipstick.  she's so beautiful but it isn't that kind of beauty.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i don't think pascha choreographs very well for her.  she's the antithesis of a maneater, and a paso doesn't have to be about that.  There are other kinds of strength.  I felt so uncomfortable seeing her in her vampy lipstick.  she's so beautiful but it isn't that kind of beauty.



Yeah. But the pasa is quite sexy and while she's beautiful I don't think she is very sexy. I'm not sure that was the dance to build her confidence.

As for the props and stuff, I know it kind of distracts a bit but the dancers are trying desperately to get their people through. We're not quite at the business end yet so the dancers with the question marks over them are going to employ every trick they can. Not acceptable later on but I think it's still ok now. 

Also, I really loved the Fiona and Anton table champagne bit. I thought it really worked.


----------



## innit (Oct 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And it was caused by one of those stupid fucking "getting in character" VT routines they make them do. And it may cost him his place in the show.


Those are the worst. Seems to be more of them this year? I'd much rather see training room footage...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't see why anyone thought making them fanny about on roller skates was a good idea. Obviously someone was going to fall over and hurt themselves.


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2013)

Catching up from last night - Natalie dances so beautifully, I should enjoy it but in fact it just gets on my tits. They are obviously marking her down though, which seems only fair.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2013)

all of my favourites (SEB, rubgy man, Hollyoaks boy, Mark Benton) were a bit meh this week, none of them really wowed.

liked Patrick best i think. Fiona was much better. 

still not too keen on dull count-down girl. i think she's a risk for bottom two again this time, hopefully with Dave, who HAS to go.


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2013)

My favourites are the same as yours, although I'm starting to prefer Susannah to SEB (and I quite like Patrick after last week/being v brave this week).

I don't think the way they scored the leaderboard is fair - if Natalie and Abbey both got 12 points, then Susannah in 3rd place should have 10 not 11, and so on all the way down to Dave who should have one point but instead has 5.  So it's much easier for him to catch up on viewer votes 

nuff Dave


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2013)

Is Bruce under instructions to curb Bruno's gayness? A couple of times now, when he (Bruno) has been gushing about Ben and/or Ashley, Bruce has tried to quieten him down.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 27, 2013)

Apropos of nothing at all, Kevin Clifton's father taught me to dance.


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Apropos of nothing at all, Kevin Clifton's father taught me to dance.


in Grimsby?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2013)

Catching up on this. I can't be arsed with Natalie, she is too good and it is rather boring tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2013)

DAVE!! Actually what I do like is that last year I didn't take to Karen as she seemed a bit too precious but this year she seems to have loosened up, though I suppose she has had no choice really with Dave!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2013)

What the bloody hell are Patrick and Anya doing in the dance off??????


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

Patrick and Anya have to stay - he's bloody brilliant 

Is this some kind of punishment for those of us who don't vote?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 27, 2013)

I think Deborah's gone here. 

Len is going to have a rant I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2013)

Why, why, WHY isn't Rachel in the dance off!! She was shit


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why, why, WHY isn't Rachel in the dance off!! She was shit


Fucking public


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2013)

Awwww. Poor Deborah. 
No more lovely Robin. Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2013)

stavros said:


> Is Bruce under instructions to curb Bruno's gayness? A couple of times now, when he (Bruno) has been gushing about Ben and/or Ashley, Bruce has tried to quieten him down.


Nah, Bruce is always making references to Bruno being gay. Which although a bit full of cliched jokes is actually quite sweet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2013)

I am so sad about that. Deborah loved the dancing soooo much as was better than Rachel this evening. Much better. And Robin


----------



## Glitter (Oct 27, 2013)

Poor Deborah. 

And no more Robin


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

Seemed massively unfair that either of them were in the dance off. The judges called it right, but it should have been Rachel and/or Dave in the dance off instead


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2013)

I never want to see Dave "dance" ever again


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2013)

Awr, Robin crying


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

innit said:


> I never want to see Dave "dance" ever again



Yeah, it was fun for a bit but now it's annoying


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2013)

stavros said:


> Is Bruce under instructions to curb Bruno's gayness? A couple of times now, when he (Bruno) has been gushing about Ben and/or Ashley, Bruce has tried to quieten him down.


No, he just thinks it's his role. He has an antiquated notion of decorum. Or at least of the decorum expected by the BBC of a family show. Half naked women, fine; gayness, not OK. 

He's done it since the beginning.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Seemed massively unfair that either of them were in the dance off. The judges called it right, but it should have been Rachel and/or Dave in the dance off instead


I thought Rachel wasn't as bad as they said. She's not good, but she had improved, I thought.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2013)

She was absolutely awful. It was painful to watch. They should have just come out and done the robot for 1.5 minutes, as that's what it looked like she was trying to do.

Dance off should have been Dave and Rachel, with Dave gone. I like Karen and really liked her don't-care banana eating during judges' comments but it always pisses me off when the comedy option starts knocking out better dancers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> always pisses me off when the comedy option starts knocking out better dancers.


Ah. That doesn't bother me. It's an entertainment show. If it wasn't, there'd be no public votes and it would go on the judges marks alone.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought Rachel wasn't as bad as they said. She's not good, but she had improved, I thought.



I'm not sure tbh.  It seemed to be the worst dance of the night to me (other than Dave obv).


----------



## dessiato (Oct 28, 2013)

innit said:


> in Grimsby?


yes. years ago.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 28, 2013)

well at least Karen is in the bottom four (Dave / Rachel / Fiona/ Karen, their order changes from week to week), although she obviously didn't deserve to go out just yet i'm not sure she was likely to improve that much. 

Patrick was really good this week so bit of a surprise.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> well at least Karen is in the bottom four (Dave / Rachel / Fiona/ Karen, their order changes from week to week), although she obviously didn't deserve to go out just yet i'm not sure she was likely to improve that much.
> 
> Patrick was really good this week so bit of a surprise.


When you say Karen... Do you mean Deborah?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 28, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> When you say Karen... Do you mean Deborah?



oops - yes!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2013)

Who went out?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Who went out?


Deborah and Robin


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Deborah and Robin


 
Shame, she was improving and not the worst by far.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Shame, she was improving and not the worst by far.


I know. She really didn't deserve to go but if it was a choice between her and Patrick, she was the obvious choice. I'm annoyed that so many people obviously voted for Dave and Rachel though


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2013)

This sounds like complete bollocks. The lack of clothing of certain celebrities and professionals of both genders is half the reason for some people watching the show.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2013)

stavros said:


> This sounds like complete bollocks. The lack of clothing of certain celebrities and professionals of both genders is half the reason for some people watching the show.



Sounds to me like a jokey comment that the Sun have used to create a story and that The Guardian have then repeated.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2013)

That story is most peculiar. According to it, Ashley says Ben did not go topless because of complaints to the BBC over Ashley's boobies and the BBC reckon no such inundation of complaints ever happened.
So either lovely pretty Ashley is afraid of the immense and terrible beauty that is Mr Cohen  of the writer of that piece is a big fat liar.
Hmm. Whom to believe.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 29, 2013)

I really cannot bear Bruce Forsyth.  He ruins the programme for me, he is just ghastly.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2013)

I have just read Ben's wiki page and love him a bit more than I did before


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I really cannot bear Bruce Forsyth.  He ruins the programme for me, he is just ghastly.


I have seen less than a minute of Bruce so far this series.  The joy of recording it and speeding thru all the tedious shit. God it's so much better this way


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> I have seen less than a minute of Bruce so far this series.  The joy of recording it and speeding thru all the tedious shit. God it's so much better this way



and if you're lucky, you'll also accidentally fast-forward Len or Tess*. double-bonus!

*although it's really annoying if you accidentally fast-forward Craig as then you have to rewind and you always end up watching a Bruce bit because you can't be arsed with going forward again.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I have just read Ben's wiki page and love him a bit more than I did before



Have you seen the photo of him on the cover of this month's Attitude


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I have just read Ben's wiki page and love him a bit more than I did before


Wow, didn't know any of that.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I have just read Ben's wiki page and love him a bit more than I did before


 
He's a good bloke, and very comfortable with his gay icon status.

I love him long time.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> and if you're lucky, you'll also accidentally fast-forward Len or Tess*. double-bonus!



I'm warming to Tess this series, maybe due to pity at having to work with such an awful co-host, but she's reasonably sharp when she's got Claudia alongside her.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 29, 2013)

I have finally caught up (although like a twat, I read this thread so knew who went before I'd watched ). I suspect Rachel was saved in a benefit of the doubt, not-your-dance kind of way. Like how Deborah was saved despite her jive being awful, because it was just never going to be great. Maybe. Was shit though (Rachel that is). Loved Mark and Yvetta. Think Ben struggled to hear the music perhaps - not enough bass for him to feel maybe? - because he missed a beat with some of the clicks at the top of the dance. Bit meh about Fiona and Anton. Loved Kevin from Grimsby's choreography, how gorgeous is Suzannah? Natalie and Abbey = boring now. Loved SEB's cha cha because: Brendan. Brendan's legs.

Oh yeah, liked Ashley's jive too. My fave jive so far this year 

eta: LOL at Craig and the happy effect the pain killers are clearly having on him


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 29, 2013)

EARTH WIND AND FIRE!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh dear. Dodgy linking bits


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

Really loved Patrick's quickstep. His posture is much improved and he's much more up on his toes.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 2, 2013)

Able to hide his hand much better in that as well - costume helped as well. V good - the jr thinks it's the week some 10s come out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2013)

Dave, lol.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

*faints*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

Ben!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 2, 2013)

* has palpitations*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

Blimey. Not the standard paso posturing... but how much understated testosterone?

I love ben.such a sweet bloke, too.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

He's so lovely and totally at ease with his gay icon status.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Blimey. Not the standard paso posturing... but how much understated testosterone?
> 
> I love ben.*such a sweet bloke, too*.


He does seem to be, doesn't he. 
And very comfortable with the "campery" of Strictly.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

By contrast, sophie was dreadful. No attack.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

No bounce. She was half-hearted throughout.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> By contrast, sophie was dreadful. No attack.


Innit, boring. She really reminds me of my friend Efa though, so I like her. Fiona and Anton were crap too, she _was_ off time, even I could tell. Snore. Both too polite.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

8 from Len extremely generous.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

GET THE PRO OFF THE SHOW...!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

Natalie ridiculously pro as usual.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

I like Evetta's "Mars Attack" style hair 

And, yeah, get then pro off the show!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

Len didn't like it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

I love Mark and Evetta!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

I love Mark and Yvetta!

Bloody Bruno called Mark, "Dave"".


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice catsuit as well...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

I am not sure Mr.QofG's watched Mark at all through that ! Mind you that is a fantastic outfit she Yvetta has got on, wish my bum looked like that!!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't like that much, but I'm very impressed that he can achieve a proper 'paso' shape considering his build


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

Love Rachel's hair.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2013)

Disco doble!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love to know how much weight Mark has lost. I reckon at least three stone.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I'd love to know how much weight Mark has lost. I reckon at least three stone.


They said two on ITT. 

Rachel in good hair and decent dance shocker


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

That was ok. Bit dull, but not embarrassing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought it was a bit boring and not very elegant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

That was very good I thought.It looks like he was leading her very well.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm avoiding this thread because I'm watching it behind but OMFG!! BEN!!! *fans self*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

average rumba...  but i much prefer her costume to the normal rumba frock - they always look like something a cruise ship singer should be wearing.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 2, 2013)

Didn't rumbas always cause all sorts of problems and rubbish scores?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

Rumba is a weird dance, all pointing and posturing!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

That wasn't a jive!  not enjoying Dave if he doesn't even attempt the specific dance.

love Karen's hair, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> That wasn't a jive!  not enjoying Dave if he doesn't even attempt the specific dance.
> 
> love Karen's hair, though.


I think it is Dave's time to go


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd say Dave out tonight as well. It's that time of the series.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

Yup.  I missed the leaderboard.  who else is in trouble??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Yup.  I missed the leaderboard.  who else is in trouble??


There were quite a few on 34 - Brendan and Sophie are lower I think and Mark and Yvetta. Difficult to call this week. I'd like to think Dave and Rachel but perm any two apart from Natalie I think


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There were quite a few on 34 - Brendan and Sophie are lower I think and Mark and Yvetta. Difficult to call this week. I'd like to think Dave and Rachel but perm any two apart from Natalie I think


thing is, if dave makes it into the dance-off, anyone else is safe...  but if he doesn't?   i don't think anyone did particularly badly this week.  apart from dave, the real lame ducks have gone.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2013)

Ben was truly impressive for the first time. Abbey was amazing. 

I suspect Daves routine was deliberately sabotaged. Time for him to go


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> thing is, if dave makes it into the dance-off, anyone else is safe...  but if he doesn't?   i don't think anyone did particularly badly this week.  apart from dave, the real lame ducks have gone.


I agree. Rachel certainly doesn't deserve the dance off this week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There were quite a few on 34 - Brendan and Sophie are lower I think and Mark and Yvetta. Difficult to call this week. I'd like to think Dave and Rachel but perm any two apart from Natalie I think


Mark and Dave were the lowest. I'd like Fiona to go, though.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Mark and Dave were the lowest. I'd like Fiona to go, though.


This.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Mark and Dave were the lowest. I'd like Fiona to go, though.


Yes, that would be fair. I like Fiona but not sure she is going to get any better.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 2, 2013)

Time for Dave to go now.

And, contraversially, I'd like to see the back of SEB. I get the impression she can't be arsed and I'd rather have someone putting the effort in.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2013)

Odd double post, ignore


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2013)

Bruce's ritual fuck-ups were lessened tonight by the horribly contrived Halloween bollocks, especially the awful skits before each dance.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 2, 2013)

Glitter said:


> SEB. I get the impression she can't be arsed and I'd rather have someone putting the effort in.


Yeah I was wondering about that earlier. Is it that she cba? I can't tell.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2013)

SEB is too detached and ironic to ever look like she gives a shit. Her jive was lame, although 'Maneater' is really not a jive song either so Brendan needs to sort his song choices out. I loved her makeup but that isn't a good enough reason to stay.

Fiona was behind all the way through. She's not improving, and I'm always happy to see Anton get knocked out.

Dave: please go.

Ashley and Ola were amazing, loved the choreography, costumes, make up and music. Ditto Patrick and Anya - at last I get why everyone else has been rating him. Ben and Christina, Abbey and Aljaz (sp?) both very good. Rachel much better, although I'm not sure she's ever going to be truly elegant. Mark and Yveta lots of fun.

No point commenting on Natalie, she is boring to watch and the judges' comments are boring to listen to. At least one of them must be dying to say 'but of course there's nothing you can't do, you are a trained dancer fgs'.

E2A I was hoping to join in with this thread live for once, but toddler daughter was spectacularly sick just as Patrick and Anya were receiving their scores so probably for the best I didn't have my laptop out


----------



## Glitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, Patrick was brilliant. I just got distracted by Ben.

I kind of want Ben in the dance off just so I can see it again.....


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 3, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Oh yeah, Patrick was brilliant. I just got distracted by Ben.
> 
> I kind of want Ben in the dance off just so I can see it again.....


 Just watched it again on demand

Nothing like watching  a sweaty muscly man dancing to set your day off right


----------



## Espresso (Nov 3, 2013)

Just watched it this morning - Dave or Fiona to go please. God knows what that dance was supposed to be, Karen and Dave, but it certainly wasn't a jive. And Fiona is a bit too mardy, I think. 
Ben and Mark - I don't know how I could love either of them any more than I do, they are both absolutely ace. Patrick was fab, Sophie looks like she'd rather be in the pub. It's a shame for her she did that brilliant Charleston so early, if she was pulling that out of the bag this week or next week, we'd all be going ga ga over her.  
Natalie's dancing is fantastic to watch and she seems very nice, too, but I'm rooting for Ashley to win.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> No point commenting on Natalie, she is boring to watch and the judges' comments are boring to listen to. At least one of them must be dying to say 'but of course there's nothing you can't do, you are a trained dancer fgs'.


I got the impression Len was biting a bit of this back last night, from his comments to Natalie and his pointed 'for someone who has started with no dance training' to Abbie. He always seems to be most interested in the improvers, iykwim. That said, Darcey was always the one making the catty comments to Denise last year.

I think last night we got that awful 'theme' effect. The couples with dances that lend themselves to a halloween theme (tango, paso, waltz variations that can be made dramatic) did really well, and those trying to shoehorn in, for e.g., a jive struggled. That said, a silly halloween, rocky horror/little shop of horrors type jive would have worked perfectly but SEB is just too aloof to pull that off. 

The bit at the beginning of Ben's dance where he sort of slides on his knees  I might have to watch it again.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I got the impression Len was biting a bit of this back last night, from his comments to Natalie and his pointed 'for someone who has started with no dance training' to Abbie. He always seems to be most interested in the improvers, iykwim. That said, Darcey was always the one making the catty comments to Denise last year.
> 
> I think last night we got that awful 'theme' effect. The couples with dances that lend themselves to a halloween theme (tango, paso, waltz variations that can be made dramatic) did really well, and those trying to shoehorn in, for e.g., a jive struggled. That said, a silly halloween, rocky horror/little shop of horrors type jive would have worked perfectly but SEB is just too aloof to pull that off.
> 
> The bit at the beginning of Ben's dance where he sort of slides on his knees  I might have to watch it again.


the kneeling walk?   that stood out for me, too.  in fact they're usually  longer when they put them in a paso, and i felt at the time that we were being cheated.  although i might actually have burst had he done it for longer.  it was a very *stimulating* moment.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't got time to watch the whole episode till later but just had a sneaky peak at Ben's dance to see what all the fuss was about.  Lordy   I think I need a cold shower now


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 3, 2013)

I think Abbey Clancy is probably my favourite now, she should have got 9s really.

Still really liking Patrick, he was ace this week. And Mark as per.

SEB could have done better I feel, she has precision but always seem to lack energy. She’s never really seemed to enjoy it after that amazing first week, nerves I assume.

Ben was lovely, but dance-wise he came across a bit too incredible hulky, and not in a good way. Exposing his giant muscles made it really obvious that he has very little flexibility and he looked a bit hunch-backy.

Susannah was great, very lively and I think SEB should take a look at her for inspiration.

Ashley was very good, he’s probably the best male in it.

Rachel and Fiona were fine, better than previous weeks but still not really standing out. Fiona should probably leave now on a semi-positive note. Although of course Dave should go first.

Am getting slightly concerned that the professional dancer is going to win if she doesn’t get injured. Even if the public don’t like her, she’s always going to be saved in a dance-off and kick out other potentially good people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not surprised by that; I don't like Abby. However, we know that almost whoever else is in the dance off, the judges will save Abbey.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

Unless it's natalie...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think i've ever heard the studio audience booing the public vote before.

so the danger now is that she'll be up against mark, and mark will go. 

but it could be dave, and hopefully will be.  or, is rachel still in contention for the danceoff?  I'd be happy enough for her to go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Unless it's natalie...


Indeed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2013)

That is a shock. I hope Dave is the other one, for fairness


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

woot! mark is through!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

poor rachel.  that's got to feel shit: to know you don't stand a chance before you begin.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, so Rachel is out. Shame. Should have been Fiona.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2013)

That is so not fair. I'm not Rachel's biggest fan but should have been Dave. Abbey through though unless she fucks up!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

ohh, poor abbey!  what a sweetie!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Poor Rachel. Shit result all round.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 3, 2013)

how the actual fuck is Abby in the dance-off. Rachel was better this week as well but don't mind if she goes. should have been Dave or Fiona though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2013)

Poor Rachel


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 3, 2013)

That was poo.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2013)

The Great British public obviously prefer flat-footed buffoons to elegant dancers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> how the actual fuck is Abby in the dance-off.


She has no warmth. People vote for their favourite. 

It's possible that people assume the best dancers will be safe, of course. 

I'm just guessing; I never vote on these things. 

I hope Fiona goes next.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The Great British public obviously prefer flat-footed buffoons to elegant dancers.


mmn.  rachel's not a brillian dancer - this week was something of an exception to form.  more importantly, she's a very dull dancer.  pretty and bland.  entertainment is important.

but abbey?  she did so well with the judges, her viewer vote must have been rock bottom.  which is upsetting for her.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2013)

I never vote this early on, perhaps I should 
Sad to see Rachel go just as she was starting to improve


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2013)

Who the fuck cares what the result was? The important news is....

BRUCE ISN'T THERE NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 4, 2013)

stavros said:


> Who the fuck cares what the result was? The important news is....
> 
> BRUCE ISN'T THERE NEXT WEEK!



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was meant to be out next week but i might cancel it to watch live. is that sad?

actually, i can go late instead and achieve the same effect.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 4, 2013)

He's getting a bit bloody doddery. 
Maybe the blueberries on his cereal aren't being put on symmetrically enough.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2013)

I would think the rumours all over the tabloids that Dave's pro partner was picking on Ola and making her cry would mean Dave and she would get a lot fewer votes.
But I guess it happened before Saturday and it didn't affect the votes then, so maybe not.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would enjoy it much more if Bruce wasn't there permanently.  I hate his persona.  That sounds weird but I mean his public personality.  He may be fine in real life.  <though i doubt it>


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I would think the rumours all over the tabloids that Dave's pro partner was picking on Ola and making her cry would mean Dave and she would get a lot fewer votes.
> But I guess it happened before Saturday and it didn't affect the votes then, so maybe not.


I hadn't heard that. That's not good.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Bruce is annoying, but Tess is WAY more annoying


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2013)

Natalie out  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24883848


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> Natalie out
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24883848


Slightly disappointed it's only for a week


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Slightly disappointed it's only for a week


<shakes fist>


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 9, 2013)

Not the best dance for beautiful Ben. Too much of him for a light, flicky jive.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

Ben was better than i expected at being light and flicky though. He also had a great lively happy face throughout.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Not the best dance for beautiful Ben. Too much of him for a light, flicky jive.


Yeah. I might vote for him. Don't want him to be in the dance off


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 9, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yeah. I might vote for him. Don't want him to be in the dance off


 
I too may be forced to vote tonight.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 9, 2013)

Talking ( as we are)  of large muscular gentlemen, have you seen Robin's calendar? Blimey.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/strictly-come-dancing-robin-windsor-2660568


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

that was THE WORST version of any song I have ever heard on strictly.  Bwahhahaha.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

btw, did anyone see Barrowman on ITT yesterday?  He barely hid his 'get the pro off the show' opinions, reckoning that ben could win because improvement is important and then saying he sees natalie going in one or two more weeks.  Not even remotely diplomatic. I LOVED it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 9, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> btw, did anyone see Barrowman on ITT yesterday?  He barely hid his 'get the pro off the show' opinions, reckoning that ben could win because improvement is important and then saying he sees natalie going in one or two more weeks.  Not even remotely diplomatic. I LOVED it.


I thought he was good value all round - lots to say but most of it was decent.

Nice charleston there btw.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

Fiona was fine but as Craig said: not memorable.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 9, 2013)

I enjoyed Abbys charleston. She put a bit of personality into it.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm surprised how much I like Abby. She was great tonight


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

i do love a Charleston, one of my favourite dances.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2013)

Blofeld isn't in Goldfinger. Or Dr. Evil.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Talking ( as we are)  of large muscular gentlemen, have you seen Robin's calendar? Blimey.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/strictly-come-dancing-robin-windsor-2660568


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

first one by Mark that was really disappointing. he needs something more lively really.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

also - yay for watching live thanks to Claudia. LOVE HER.

waiting for Dave so i can go and fetch some food!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> first one by Mark that was really disappointing. he needs something more lively really.


yes, disappointing from Mark, who i love.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 9, 2013)

I was about to say how lovely Claudia is. Fantastic Yazz reference.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

Ashley was ace. 

SEB was very precise but lacking the barely-suppressed passion that's meant to be in that dance - she's holding herself back.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

I really really loved Patrick's american smooth - one of my favourite smooths ever. what a shame about the problem at the end.  

And Craig reckons he's better than ben and ashley?  wow!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

oh dear, the end of Patrick's dance slightly spoiled an ace performance!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

so the pack is really splitting

fiona, dave and mark clearly have numbered days...  sophie isn't living up to her earlier promise.  I think for me, she dances like she's weightless - and there needs to be more filth and weight.


final three could be any of the others.  Obviously, Natalie, but pretty much all the others are making what ofsted would call 'rapid and sustained progress'.  It's an exciting year for lovers of 'the journey'.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

oh Darcy - you can't give a 10 with an obvious mistake even if the rest was brilliant


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

first time voting this series - Patrick was the best dance tonight.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2013)

anyway, better get ready and off to the pub. see you for results!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 9, 2013)

The standard is high this year.

Ben did well in his jive, particularly when you consider his hearing problems on top of his size.
Fiona was better but dull
Dave hopeless but amusing
Suzannah good
Mark, not so much. Shit dance though too
Ashley was great
SEB is still too busy being cool. I enjoyed it though tbf
Patrick was fab
Abbey was ace

I'm a bit gutted we didn't get to see Natalie this week. I love a good jive. What happens if she drops out? How did it work when Kelly Brook left? I can't remember.

I think it's time for a Dave/Fiona dance off and I wouldn't care who went.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2013)

Glitter said:


> What happens if she drops out? How did it work when Kelly Brook left? I can't remember.



I can't remember for her, but when John Sergeant retired undefeated I think they just did a two week final.

I think my series-long favourites are Susanna and Patrick, but I thought Ashley was the best tonight.

And finally, Iveta certainly raised the bar in the costume stakes tonight. Hopefully Ola, Kristina, et al can respond in the coming weeks.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2013)

nah. standard practice is one fewer in the final.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't watch Elton....watch the dancers


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2013)

Mark's dance had almost NO dancing in it. Sitting for most of it, then just standing still and waving his arms around while she twisted about nearby. 
Awful job on the choreography. Looked more like she used it as a chance to show off how good she looked moving around in her gold bodysuit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2013)

Caught up on this.

Loved Abby and Susannah. Enjoyed Ashley, SEB and Patrick. Bored by Fiona. Thought the choreography for Mark was woeful. Dave needs to go. Oh and Ben's outfit was CAMP!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

I watched Abbey's about 4 times. She was brilliant, but I was mainly rewatching for Aliash. He's so flipping cute when he dances.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Has nobody watched that youtube? I was pissing myself last night


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

I would like Dave to go now. It's not funny any more. Also thought Fiona was shit, but it doesn't help that Anton can't choreograph latin for toffee. 

I think I love Ben  (but would still like Brendan greased and sent to my room please)

Glitter that is amazing. I love Bruno, I thought he was spot on last night.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I would like Dave to go now. It's not funny any more. Also thought Fiona was shit, but it doesn't help that Anton can't choreograph latin for toffee.
> 
> I think I love Ben  (*but would still like Brendan greased and sent to my room please)*
> 
> Glitter that is amazing. I love Bruno, I thought he was spot on last night.



Step down girlfriend, you can't just....


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Step down girlfriend, you can't just....


I can ask  Dear Father Christmas..*

We're watching again. Fiona's dress really is awful. Makes her look like a box. 

*Now I'm thinking about Brendan in stockings


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I can ask  Dear Father Christmas..*
> 
> We're watching again. Fiona's dress really is awful. Makes her look like a box.
> 
> *Now I'm thinking about Brendan in stockings



Well he's MINE!!

(You got the Buffy ref, yes?)


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Well he's MINE!!
> 
> (You got the Buffy ref, yes?)


Ninth level Sorceress and I hold the emerald chalice, Brendan is mine, deal with it


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Ninth level Sorceress and I hold the emerald chalice, Brendan is mine, deal with it



I'm almost willing to be smacked down for that


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2013)

Roll up, roll up!
Glitter and Rebelda in a fight to the death* for Brendan.
* Well, not to the _actual_ death, you understand. Loser gets Anton, just to spur you both on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I would like Dave to go now. It's not funny any more.


I disagree entirely. I thought he was ace. There was much more content than the usually fabulous Mark, and he was far more entertaining than the poorest "serious" dancers, especially Fiona. (Who I agree, is just dull to watch, and hasn't got the winning personality to compensate). 

Patrick was the best, and can hardly be blamed for the fumble at the end, which seems to have been caused by costumes getting tangled, as far as I could tell. 

I'm forgiving Mark for the rhumba. It's a silly dance. And he wasn't given anything to do, which is hardly his fault.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Roll up, roll up!
> Glitter and Rebelda in a fight to the death* for Brendan.
> * Well, not to the _actual_ death, you understand. Loser gets Anton, just to spur you both on.



Can we have death for the loser instead. It's infinitely preferable.

Or Ben /hopeful


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

I liked it when Patrick tripped down the stairs, right at the beginning.
We need more amusing trips.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm forgiving Mark for the rhumba. It's a silly dance. And he wasn't given anything to do, which is hardly his fault.


And no gimmick is funny twice. Loved the MC Hammer thing, but this was just stupid. I actually felt really sorry for him in that horrible shirt, he seemed quite sad about the whole thing. Rumba was never going to be his dance, but his hands are very paddle-y. 

I think Suzannah was my fave, but I may be just dazzled by the dress.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2013)

I felt sorry for Mark. I know Iveta was using the same method as Ola Jordan used when she was partnered with Andrew Castle - wear an eyepoppingly phoaaarrr catsuit and wriggle about a lot with added prancing to distract everyone from actually looking at the man  - but Mark deserved to have more to do.
Hope he's not in the dance off. 

Time for Fiona or Dave to go. Mind, I said that last week, too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I felt sorry for Mark. I know Iveta was using the same method as Ola Jordan used when she was partnered with Andrew Castle - wear an eyepoppingly phoaaarrr catsuit and wriggle about a lot with added prancing to distract everyone from actually looking at the man  - but Mark deserved to have more to do.
> Hope he's not in the dance off.


Agreed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

I want Fiona and a good one in the dance off, so that the judges put the good one through. A dance off with Dave or Mark versus Fiona would be bad news; I fear the judges would put Fiona through.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark should get a pass this evening. The Rumba is a ridiculous dance!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

I like Tess's top.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 10, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I felt sorry for Mark. I know Iveta was using the same method as Ola Jordan used when she was partnered with Andrew Castle - wear an eyepoppingly phoaaarrr catsuit and wriggle about a lot with added prancing to distract everyone from actually looking at the man...


A policy which should be encouraged...

I didn't actually notice quite how, hmmm, eye popping the catsuit was last night until I happened to watch a bit of the programme again. Ola's was much more eye popping...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone think Abbie looks a bit like Edie with the black hair?

It really suits her I think.m


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sad about that. He's very probably going, barring surprises.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

Hehe. If I looked like them I might well pop a bodysuit on now and then to go round Tesco. Be a waste not to.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Mark should get a pass this evening. The Rumba is a ridiculous dance!


It's usually not even a dance, but a series of poses.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Anyone think Abbie looks a bit like Edie with the black hair?
> 
> It really suits her I think.m


She does look really good with that short dark hair.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

zoooo said:


> She does look really good with that short dark hair.


I just don't like her. Can't warm to her at all.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I like Tess's top.


Claudias dress too. 


Glitter said:


> Anyone think Abbie looks a bit like Edie with the black hair?


Yes!

I suppose there's a small chance it'll be Fiona and the pressure will make her cock it up, but Dave's probably going.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2013)

I like her quite a lot. Much more than Natalie


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

The Charleston is the first dance of Abbey's that I've really liked.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The Charleston is the first dance of Abbey's that I've really liked.



She's very good though. 

I think Mark could be in trouble here.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

Who will they choooose. They all want Dave out, but Mark's dance is so nothingy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

I think Mark might go. His dance had no content. Not his fault, but there you go.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

They should quickly swap roles and Mark can dance her bit instead.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

I think they'll save Mark for 'rhythm, timing and acting' reasons.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd rather it was Fiona tbh. I like Dave but I have no objections to him going. I actually think Mark has a lot to offer. But Dave's dance was better.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

That's the worst cover of a Dylan song I've heard in my life. Truly horrific.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I think they'll save Mark for 'rhythm, timing and acting' reasons.


 
And for the fact he's generally the better dancer - had a rubbish one this week but not his fault.

Dave will go.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That's the worst cover of a Dylan song I've heard in my life. Truly horrific.


 Completely awful. Shoot them.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave is the worst dancer, no question, but I fear for Mark.

I'll tell you who I know for a fact is going to Blackpool Tower, though - ME!
I'll be there next Saturday night. Swoon!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> And for the fact he's generally the better dancer - had a rubbish one this week but not his fault.
> 
> Dave will go.


They must go on the dance off performance. Nothing else.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That's the worst cover of a Dylan song I've heard in my life. Truly horrific.


Dreadful. You can tell Alijaz and the tiny woman who danced with Julian are a couple when they dance together. I thought so last week too, very steamy 



Espresso said:


> I'll tell you who I know for a fact is going to Blackpool Tower, though - ME!
> I'll be there next Saturday night. Swoon!


Well jel!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Dave is the worst dancer, no question, but I fear for Mark.
> 
> I'll tell you who I know for a fact is going to Blackpool Tower, though - ME!
> I'll be there next Saturday night. Swoon!



Wowsers!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They must go on the dance off performance. Nothing else.


 
In theory. Not in practice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark upped his game there.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark has to stay!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

Phew. Correct choice!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

I think Len was right there. 

The others didn't vote on the dance off imo.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark was _loads_ better I thought. And I was going to say no dance off has split the judges yet, until Len said his bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I think Len was right there.
> 
> The others didn't vote on the dance off imo.


I agree. Overall, Mark is a better dancer. But not on that performance.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 10, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Mark was _loads_ better I thought. And I was going to say no dance off has split the judges yet, until Len said his bit.



I said to A I thought this one might.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

Sad


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2013)

Is she with Kevin from Grimsby romantically? They don't seem to match.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Is she with Kevin from Grimsby romantically? They don't seem to match.


'Meanwhile, Kevin’s fiancée, Karen Hauer, and her dance partner, Hairy Biker Dave Myers, were once again at the bottom of the scoreboard.'
from the Grimsby Telegraph. 

I agree with you though


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2013)

YES!  CORRECT DECISION FTW


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> YES!  CORRECT DECISION FTW



What was it? Can't be arsed watching after last week's fiasco. Did they get rid of Darcey this week?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> What was it? Can't be arsed watching after last week's fiasco. Did they get rid of Darcey this week?




Dave went out in a dance off against Mark.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Dave went out in a dance off against Mark.



Good. Irritating twat that he is.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank fuck for that. Fiona out next week please.

Susanna, Patrick, Ashley and Abbie = all wonderful. A final four of them will make me very happy.

SEB makes me think of Girls Aloud - 'beautiful robots, dancing alone'.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 11, 2013)

if i had never seen SEB's first dance, i would be sick of her by now. but part of me is hoping something will suddenly click for her and she'll be great again instead of technically competent but no soul whatsoever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sorry Dave left.  I hope Fiona leaves next, but I've been saying that for weeks, and it may well be Mark next.  

Once Mark leaves, the only ones I like will be Ben, who has grown on me, once he started showing his personality, but who isn't actually very good, and Patrick, who is very good.  
I can't raise myself to care at all about the others. 

Abbey is great at dancing, but I don't like her. Ashley is improving, but I like even less.  Natalie, if she recovers, I dislike.  Not because she's had training (I couldn't care less), but because she comes across as false and full of herself.  Sophie, what everyone else says: like a hollowed out android.  She's at least not as dislikeable as the others, but if the final is a combination of any of those without Patrick, I won't be watching.  With Patrick, maybe.  But once Mark has gone, my capacity to care much will have, too.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That's the worst cover of a Dylan song I've heard in my life. Truly horrific.


But what a fucking dance!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2013)

Strictly Come Dancing star Natalie Gumede 'fit to dance'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24923918


----------



## belboid (Nov 13, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Strictly Come Dancing star Natalie Gumede 'fit to dance'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24923918


yay!

I'm surprised to see she's the bookies favourite. She'll never win the popular vote. 

And SEB second fave??


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

I got bought the Strictly Showstoppers DVD for Christmas and I'm watching it now. It's brilliant!

Harry Judd's quickstep is phenomenal!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I got bought the Strictly Showstoppers DVD *for Christmas* and I'm watching it now. It's brilliant!
> 
> Harry Judd's quickstep is phenomenal!


Ahem 

(I didn't know about it - I shall put it on the List)


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Ahem
> 
> (I didn't know about it - I shall put it on the List)



Last year!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

Just watch this!!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Last year!


Oops 

I did watch that several times last year too - it's fab. I think I loved Aliona's dress almost as much as the actual dance.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2013)

Excitement in the office I'm doing a freelance job in today. Ben & Kristina are rehearsing in the dance studio next door  One of the guys in the office managed to get a pic with Ben and was swooning 

I may go and investigate in a bit...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Excitement in the office I'm doing a freelance job in today. Ben & Kristina are rehearsing in the dance studio next door  One of the guys in the office managed to get a pic with Ben and was swooning
> 
> I may go and investigate in a bit...



I am excited by this and I'm not even there!!!  PICS!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I am excited by this and I'm not even there!!!  PICS!!!!


I will do some stalking. I saw the photo of the guy from the office with him and actually squealed


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, PICS NOW!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2013)

He seems to be hiding now


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2013)

Lure him out with...  Eggs? What would you lure a rugby player with?

And then lick his arm a little bit.  


That's what I'd do.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2013)

colacubes said:


> He seems to be hiding now


Could you possibly get someone to steal his pants!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Could you possibly get someone to steal his pants!



And send us all a square.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2013)

He has gone. I've let you all down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2013)

colacubes said:


> He has gone. I've let you all down.


You squealed for all of us I feel


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2013)

colacubes said:


> He has gone. I've let you all down.



Chase him!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Chase him!



There's a bunch of gay lads in the office who'll batter me out of the way. I'm not prepared to risk my safety


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol at the massive green dress. Try looking cool in that, Sophie.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who's bum wiggling and shoulder dancing to this? I can't help myself!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2013)

That was a fairly major wardrobe malfunction, poor lass!  I'm loving Patrick more and more every week.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohh, he's got hips, hasn't he?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh fergawdsake Brucie - SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Oh fergawdsake Brucie - SHUT THE FUCK UP


Although he did put the Hex on Fiona, which is good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

A lot of very pronounced gapping, Abbey. The judges better mention that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

Well said, Craig.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2013)

I loved that dance, but 10s? Really?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

How could those 10s be justified? There was enough gapping to drive a Blackpool tram through.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> How could those 10s be justified? There was enough gapping to drive a Blackpool tram through.


Innit? They're making sure she gets through


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruce, shut up.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2013)

Are they obliged to always call Kevin 'Kevin from Grimsby'?


----------



## FiFi (Nov 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> Are they obliged to always call Kevin 'Kevin from Grimsby'?


Yes, it's trademarked!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2013)

That was a bit good.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 16, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> That was a bit good.


Proper Paso!
 I've not really "loved" Susanna up to now (although "Kevin from Grimsby" is lovely) but that was good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Proper Paso!
> I've not really "loved" Susanna up to now (although "Kevin from Grimsby" is lovely) but that was good.


Indeed.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 16, 2013)

I do not like this.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2013)

Odd choice of music for Natalie. But she was bloody good again.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2013)

The foal says 'boo, she already knows how to dance. They're the cheating people'


----------



## Saffy (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I think it was the music I hated. She so good but she's a dancer ffs!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> How could those 10s be justified? There was enough gapping to drive a Blackpool tram through.


 
She has been consistently overmarked imo.  How was her American smooth so much better than SEB's?
Loved Patrick and Ashley tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2013)

Watching at my inlaws' tonight. Wow! I loved Susanna, Ashley and Abbie - her quickstep made me laugh out loud with delight (I may have had a few drinks, mind).

SEB was the best she's been for weeks, in terms of looking like she actually gives a shit, but by the end I'd forgotten she had ever danced.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2013)

Susanna was really good tonight wasn't she? Totally overcome with the whole thing, I loved it 

It should be Mark and Fiona in the dance off this week imo


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2013)

Susanna and Patrick are definitely my favourites.

Mark and Fiona in the dance-off? That said, the voting public has produced some surprises this series; Patrick and Abbey both in the bottom two.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Susanna was bloody brilliant. I love a dance to proper music. Natalie was amazing too, but yawn. Glad she didn't get four tens over Susanna and our Kevin. Loved Ashley's paso too. Abbey very good. 

Still don't _get_ Patrick I'm afraid. Mark and Fiona should be in the bottom two, but you never know. SEB/Ashley/Abbey in dangerous mid-table positions. I think people have been under whelmed enough by Fiona now to not vote for her. I hope


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2013)

Fiona to go!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

I should avoid this thread when I'm watching late. But I bloody LOVE Ben Cohen.

Ashley was mint too. Fiona just looks like he's dragging her around.

Mark wasn't really good enough but the jive is so hard for a big guy. He plays to his strengths very well.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Natalie's Charleston was dull as fuck. Like that one Denise Van Outen did, really good but *yawn*

Susannah was AWESOME!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Natalie's Charleston was dull as fuck. Like that one Denise Van Outen did, really good but *yawn*
> 
> Susannah was AWESOME!!


Yeah. I thought Abby's was loads better. Natalie irritates the fuck out of me


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Natalie's Charleston was dull as fuck. Like that one Denise Van Outen did, really good but *yawn*



What is your (and everyone's!) favourite Strictly Charleston? I think it's still Chris and Ola's for me


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> What is your (and everyone's!) favourite Strictly Charleston? I think it's still Chris and Ola's for me



I'm off to a kids party in a bit but I am going to head to youtube later to thoroughly research this before I answer


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I'm off to a kids party in a bit but I am going to head to youtube later to thoroughly research this before I answer


I would expect no less from you  Have a cocktail sausage for me!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> SEB was the best she's been for weeks, in terms of looking like she actually gives a shit, but by the end I'd forgotten she had ever danced.



exactly this.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2013)

as for the rest of them:

Poor Patrick with the getting tangled up, it was otherwise pretty great though.

Ben is much better at the slow ones, good lifts.

Ashley is a bit too light-footed for the pasadoble, for the first time I was expecting a complaint that someone wasn’t stompy enough.

Abbey was ace, not perfect (10s!!) but Craig was a bit too harsh for some reason, she was at least an 8.

Loved Bruno’s comment about Fiona having moments where she’s all ‘where’s my handbag’ inbetween bits because that is EXACTLY what she’s like.

Soooo lovely and apt that Mark danced to the Hairspray song, given that he’s been in the show and it’s all about someone wanting to dance against all the odds. Love that song, puts a smile on my face.

Susannah was slightly unexpectedly brilliant at the dramatic stuff.Very good.

They’re getting a bit too 10-happy for my tastes now. I don’t think anyone has been better than a 9 so far. Also, when they do that I sometimes think Craig gets excessively critical in contrast because it pisses him off.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

i just watched this.  some thoughts:

SEB's dance was better because it didn't really require any personality, not because she suddenly found some.  also, her frock for the smooth looked like something from debenhams.  forgettable.

patrick - not secure as king of the boys.  think he might've been overmarked today.

ben - lovely, but a bit stop-start.  i don't like the smooth being based on anything otherthan foxtrot, really.  just seems like a waste.

fiona - disasterous.  kept forgetting the thing.  i thought the judges were too kind.  surely fiona to go.

ashley - what did he have on his feet?  on my non-hd telly  the looked like trainers. very distracting.  arms were good but legs lacked strength.

mark - i'm worried about his knees.  he  obviously decided not to do any bouuncing/hopping/jumping at all, and i think that's wise.

susannah - i didn't think it quite came off, actually, but you could see how intense itwas for her and i cried when she got her score.

abbie - yes, dreadful gapping.  overmarked.

natalie - it didn't make me joyful.  i loved the music (or at least, i like the original- the band didn't quite cope with it) but it didn't work for me chorographically.  overmarked.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2013)

I love that will.i.am song, and it's perfect for the Charleston. I just wish someone else had used it!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Was Natalie wearing a wig, do you reckon? Or has she had her hair chopped? I hope not, she has fab-u-LOUS hair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

I watched this programme last night. What a strange programme. 
One of the judges looks exactly like a friend of mine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched this programme last night. What a strange programme.
> One of the judges looks exactly like a friend of mine.



D'Arcy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> D'Arcy?


No, Des.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Was Natalie wearing a wig, do you reckon? Or has she had her hair chopped? I hope not, she has fab-u-LOUS hair.


we kept thinking she'd been swapped for Vod


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, Des.


??  There is no judge Des


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> ??  There is no judge Des


OU's mate Des looks like D'Arcy.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> OU's mate Des looks like D'Arcy.


aah yes.  It's still early, I havent turned my brain on yet


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just caught up.  

I welled up with the big dance number at the beginning. Just having all those other dancers, from littlies to growed ups was lovely.  
Bruce seemed even more annoying then normal all through!
SEB - liked it but it seemed like she was being dragged around at points.  I didn't like her hair being all natural either.  
Patrick, good Samba, and he obviously has talent, but I don't quite get the massive excitement about him tbh.  
Didn't think it was the greatest from Ben this week and there didn't seem to be that much dancing, but I still love him. 
Loved Ashley's dance, but I was just like Spangles and rather distracted but his footwear through out.  Looked rather added on. 
Fiona really needs to go, she is by far the worst dancer and it's getting more and more obvious. 
Adored Abbey's dress!!  And her quickstep was very controlled, she really is a very good dancer.  
I'm glad Mark didn't push too hard, and Yvetta seemed to under dance a bit so it didn't obviously show that he wasn't fully jiving. Still a great atmosphere and performance though.	
Susannah I liked it, but thought i was overmarked.  I think she might have a chance of winning the whole thing you know.  
Natalie - whatevs!

Thought Craig had a proper grump on.  I think maybe he was trying to make sure he was showing to the audience that he wasn't getting carried away with the Blackpool atmosphere like the rest of the judges and went too far the other way.  (that's a really badly worded sentence, but hopefully you get what I mean).  

Fiona and someone who isn't Mark in the dance off I think (maybe SEB?) and Fiona to go hopefully.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> ??  There is no judge Des


But there is one called Craig with the high forehead


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Me76 said:


> <snip> SEB <snip> I didn't like her hair being all natural either.


Me neither. She becomes a bit pointless if she isn't at least pairing experimental (for want of a much, _much_ better word ) hair/makeup with her too cool for school dancing style. I haven't explained that well, she just looked a bit boring which in addition to her less than enthusiastic dancing style makes her forgettable as Spangles said. If you're going to be as aloof as she is you need geometric makeup and a quiff we'll remember


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

Catching up on this. Seen SEB and Patrick...everyone seems to have upped their game so far


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> What is your (and everyone's!) favourite Strictly Charleston? I think it's still Chris and Ola's for me



Kimberley and Pascha for me. I hated DVO's, thought it was total cardboard.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

Susannah was GREAT!!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Kimberley and Pascha for me. I hated DVO's, thought it was total cardboard.


Oooh I forgot about that one last year! Yes, I loved it too. Hated DVO's, it was technically good I'm sure, but dead behind the eyes iykwim.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

Natalie...well of course it was good...because she's a DANCER! *grumble  grumble  grumble*


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> we kept thinking she'd been swapped for Vod


She reminded me of Vod too!
Vod/Zawe Ashton would be an amazing contestant.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> She reminded me of Vod too!
> Vod/Zawe Ashton would be an amazing contestant.


I now want a Fresh Meat themed episode of Strictly. Howard to win.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Natalie's Charleston was dull as fuck. Like that one Denise Van Outen did, really good but *yawn*
> 
> Susannah was AWESOME!!



It was totally a "dancer's Charleston" - ie a bit "edgy" and different.  I knew the judges would love it but it wasn't a crowd-pleaser at all.  I thought Susannah deserved to be at the top of the leaderboard last night.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Was Natalie wearing a wig, do you reckon? Or has she had her hair chopped? I hope not, she has fab-u-LOUS hair.



A wig - but how did they fit her hair underneath it?  She must have had an industrial strength hairnet!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Look at this website I found!!! I bet you'll like it Rebelda 

http://www.ultimatestrictly.com/charleston/


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Phew. Good fun but it's about time he goes. 

Or Fiona


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

What is going on? I seem to have wandered into a surreal world of massive pastel ballgowns playing string instruments!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2013)

Why's Craig sitting on a cushion and holding a stick? Has he injured his bottom?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Why's Craig sitting on a cushion and holding a stick? Has he injured his bottom?


The ultra sound guy was off sick, so he went to see the hip replacement dude.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Why's Craig sitting on a cushion and holding a stick? Has he injured his bottom?


Hip replacement about 4 weeks ago.

Hopefully Mark will get one more week.  Fiona to go.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Fiona to go. 

Mark deserves another week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Fiona to go.
> 
> Mark deserves another week.


funny you should say that...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Come on Aston, just do a fucking somersault


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Hip replacement about 4 weeks ago.



Bloody hell, fair play!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

These guys have awfully weedy voices. Ugh


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> The ultra sound guy was off sick, so he went to see the hip replacement dude.




(What's the first line of that joke again?)


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Right result, and for the right reason from Len.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


Robin


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

Very happy with that result.  I could've thumped craig.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Very happy with that result.  I could've thumped craig.


Craig is fatist


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Robin



Robin's my second choice after Brendan.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Craig is fatist


i dunno. he used to be lovely about Lisa Riley. To the point of possibly overmarking her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Craig is fatist


didn't he go for mark and yvetta when last they were in the dance off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


aliona


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


I am turning down their invitations now that Flavia isn't on.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i dunno. he used to be lovely about Lisa Riley. To the point of possibly overmarking her.



I always remember after her first one (I think) he just went

You

Can

Darrrnce

And she went nuts! It was lovely. I think I cried


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


Aliona, or I walk. I'm A Celebrity have been making overtures.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> (What's the first line of that joke again?)


How do you get a nun pregnant?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i dunno. he used to be lovely about Lisa Riley. To the point of possibly overmarking her.





Pickman's model said:


> didn't he go for mark and yvetta when last they were in the dance off?


I stand corrected. It's just the curl of his lip then 

How he could have voted for Fiona when she entirely forgot what she was supposed to be doing for a good 20 seconds, I don't know. 

I would also want to dance with Robin


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I stand corrected. It's just the curl of his lip then
> 
> How he could have voted for Fiona when she entirely forgot what she was supposed to be doing for a good 20 seconds, I don't know.
> 
> I would also want to dance with Robin


in the past part of the reason judges have given for retaining one pair over another has been whether they would be able to improve: for which reason dave was fucked when at last he appeared in the dance off. presumably craig felt fiona had more scope for improving in the future than mark did.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> How he could have voted for Fiona when she entirely forgot what she was supposed to be doing for a good 20 seconds, I don't know.


He's a ballroom man, not a Latin. If you give good ball, he digs


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in the past part of the reason judges have given for retaining one pair over another has been whether they would be able to improve: for which reason dave was fucked when at last he appeared in the dance off. presumably craig felt fiona had more scope for improving in the future than mark did.


I don't see how she could improve when she can't remember the steps!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't see how she could improve when she can't remember the steps!


you'll have to take this up with craig revel horwood. why not ask him on twitter https://twitter.com/CraigRevHorwood


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If you were going to go on Strictly which of the pros would you want as your partner?


Brendan  but realistically ( ) my only option is probably Ian Waite, what with me being so tall.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Brendan  but realistically ( ) my only option is probably Ian Waite, what with me being so tall.


these days you'd get Aljaz.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in the past part of the reason judges have given for retaining one pair over another has been whether they would be able to improve: for which reason dave was fucked when at last he appeared in the dance off. presumably craig felt fiona had more scope for improving in the future than mark did.


They've given all sorts of reasons over the years. Sometimes it's room for improvement, sometimes it's having improved in the dance off, sometimes it's just say nothing and hope no one asks


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> these days you'd get Aljaz.


I'm okay with that.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 17, 2013)

Can I have "Kevin from Grimsby", or have I over-estimated how tall he is? 

I would need a short partner-I miss Vincent


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Brendan  but realistically ( ) my only option is probably Ian Waite, what with me being so tall.



I knew you'd say Brendan 

I think Brendan is brilliant as a teacher and developer of his dance partner. Look what he did with bloody Victoria Pendleton and she was hopeless! He also really sticks up for them. 

Btw, I've been watching the Charlestons. But every one I watch I love. Think Kimberley Walsh is my fave so far but I did like Louis Smith too.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I knew you'd say Brendan


Likewise! I think he's he best choreographer. If I was a fella I'd want Natalie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

Talk me through this "casting vote". It wasn't a tie, it was 2 for Mark and 1 for Fiona. That's a win for Mark. Len's vote was superfluous, not a decider.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Talk me through this "casting vote". It wasn't a tie, it was 2 for Mark and 1 for Fiona. That's a win for Mark. Len's vote was superfluous, not a decider.



If Len had voted for Fiona - it would be a two-all draw, and as head judge, Len's vote would decide the winner (ie Fiona).


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Talk me through this "casting vote". It wasn't a tie, it was 2 for Mark and 1 for Fiona. That's a win for Mark. Len's vote was superfluous, not a decider.


It is indeed a gross misuse of the fine term 'casting vote'. He just gets two votes


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If Len had voted for Fiona - it would be a two-all draw, and as head judge, Len's vote would decide, and Fiona would have won.


Except for it be a casting vote, within the usual definition, he wouldn't be able to vote in the initial ballot - casting votes are ONLY used in the event of a tie


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> It is indeed a gross misuse of the fine term 'casting vote'. He just gets two votes


democracy in action


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> It is indeed a gross misuse of the fine term 'casting vote'. He just gets two votes


Ah. Ok, as you were.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, I suppose he gets an actual vote and a casting vote to be used in event of a tie. It's assumed that these votes are always for the same people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Except for it be a casting vote, within the usual definition, he wouldn't be able to vote in the initial ballot - casting votes are ONLY used in the event of a tie


That's what was confusing me. How can there be a tie between three?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Yeah, I suppose he gets an actual vote and a casting vote to be used in event of a tie. It's assumed that these votes are always for the same people.


Except that it's only by using his actual vote that there could be a tie. So his casting vote is only needed because he has an actual vote.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Yeah, I suppose he gets an actual vote and a casting vote to be used in event of a tie. It's assumed that these votes are always for the same people.


It'd be pretty bloody weird otherwise! 

'Well, I'm voting for Mark and Wotsername, but for my casting vote it's Fiona me Wotsisname'. 



danny la rouge said:


> That's what was confusing me. How can there be a tie between three?


For him to have a 'proper' casting vote, he'd not be able to even mark the contestants. That might be fun, bring in an _uberjudge_, only heard from in times of great tension


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> For him to have a 'proper' casting vote, he'd not be able to even mark the contestants. That might be fun, bring in an _uberjudge_, only heard from in times of great tension


Yes, he should be a chairing judge.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-Tower-changing-rooms-ransacked-thieves.html

Dressing room robbed during filming!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> How do you get a nun pregnant?


Cheers


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, he should be a chairing judge.


Uberjudge sounds _way_ better!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Uberjudge sounds _way_ better!


I've just been reading Alone In Berlin, so that sounds a bit totalitarian to me...


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I've just been reading Alone In Berlin, so that sounds a bit totalitarian to me...


Aha, that's on my long list to read. Looks, mm, not cheery.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> It is indeed a gross misuse of the fine term 'casting vote'. He just gets two votes



i think this comes from the earlier series when they had 5 judges.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i think this comes from the earlier series when they had 5 judges.


They only ever had five when they added Darcy as a guest judge for a few episodes, it was never a proper thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Aha, that's on my long list to read. Looks, mm, not cheery.


I'll not spoil the ending...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i think this comes from the earlier series when they had 5 judges.


5 judges was never standard.  Just a few episodes in the middle of one series where darcey joined the panel.  Four has always been standard.  All the current men, plus Arlene Phillips > The annoying one whose name escapes me > Darcy.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2013)

Aleesha Dixon.

I want Kevin as my partner. From Grimsby.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> 5 judges was never standard.  Just a few episodes in the middle of one series where darcey joined the panel.  Four has always been standard.  All the current men, plus Arlene Phillips > The annoying one whose name escapes me > Darcy.


Aah, don't be so hard on Alesha


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I want Kevin as my partner. From Grimsby.


He's no Flavia, but he might be acceptable


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Aah, don't be so hard on Alesha


wasn't her fault...  but she should never have been given the job. firstly it was a piece of absolutely hideous and transparent, hypocritical ageism (because on a show with Len and Bruce, heaven forfend we see a woman of retirement age).   Then it was ridiculous because she didn't have the experience, training or gravitas to be taken seriously as a judge.  And she had extremely poor oral literacy "You was doing that really well." etc which just made me want to rip my own ears off.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> 5 judges was never standard.  Just a few episodes in the middle of one series where darcey joined the panel.  Four has always been standard.  All the current men, plus Arlene Phillips > The annoying one whose name escapes me > Darcy.



ah, ok, just odd then!

it's always annoyed me that the judge i least agree with has the most sway.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2013)

Predictably, it'd be Ola for me, because I admire her, ahem, choreography.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 17, 2013)

stavros said:


> Predictably, it'd be Ola for me, because I admire her, ahem, choreography.


You'll have to fight your way past my other half to get to Ola! 
He admires her "choreography" too


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> ah, ok, just odd then!
> 
> it's always annoyed me that the judge i least agree with has the most sway.


It's odd that Len is head judge when he actually has the least credentials. He was a pro dancer forty years ago, had a fairly brief career, won one British championship, not even a world. I suppose he does look good for the role. 

I've also just discovered Craig shares my birthday. Why does that make me like him more?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

Robin or Kevin for me!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Robin or Kevin for me!!



Snap, but as I'm tall I suspect I'd end up with Aljaz, which I could live with tbh   Tbh I'd have any of them to dance with apart from Anton  and Pasha who I just find a bit insipid and annoying.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> wasn't her fault...  but she should never have been given the job. firstly it was a piece of absolutely hideous and transparent, hypocritical ageism (because on a show with Len and Bruce, heaven forfend we see a woman of retirement age).   Then it was ridiculous because she didn't have the experience, training or gravitas to be taken seriously as a judge.  And she had extremely poor oral literacy "You was doing that really well." etc which just made me want to rip my own ears off.



I really liked Arlene. I thought she was great.

Although I do LOVE Darcey.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 18, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Can I have "Kevin from Grimsby", or have I over-estimated how tall he is?
> 
> I would need a short partner-I miss Vincent


 
I would also need a short partner and it would always have been Vincent for me, so I suppose it's Kevin from Grimsby now.  How tall is James Jordan?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I really liked Arlene. I thought she was great.
> 
> Although I do LOVE Darcey.



i seem to remember hating Arlene, although i may have her slightly mixed up with Sharon from X-factor who i loathe.

Wasn't she just a female equivalent of Len? too gushy, lots of 'puns', over-marking and getting cross with Craig when he made a justified criticism?

Darcy is probably the fairest marker, sometimes a tiny bit too nice but then she'll surprise me with a well-justified lower mark. Craig is occasionally too harsh (although not as often as the others make out), Bruno sometimes gets carried away and Len ALWAYS over-marks. Also, it really annoys me when they over-mark a crap performance with e.g. a 7 and then give a really good performance an 8. At least Craig clearly has some sort of comparative scale in his head and if he gives you an 8 you actually deserve it.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2013)

Tbh I can't remember her much as a judge, I just remember she was a bit of a perv


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

just like Sharon then - always over-marking the fit young men!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> just like Sharon then - always over-marking the fit young men!



I can't stand Sharon Osbourne. We used to record x factor but after two episodes of her uber annoyingness we've stopped watching. Plus the artists are all shit.

I don 't remember Arlene being like her.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I can't stand Sharon Osbourne. We used to record x factor but after two episodes of her uber annoyingness we've stopped watching. Plus the artists are all shit.
> 
> I don 't remember Arlene being like her.



she wasn't as bad as Sharon (who has got even worse and is the reason i didn't watch x-factor this year), but between fast-forwarding, Bruce, Len and Arlene i was only watching a fraction of the show! i've now steeled myself to mostly put up with Len as long as I skip Bruce entirely.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2013)

I like Len as a judge.   He is head judge because he's the one with a ballroom background: the others are commercial choreographers.   Pre-strictly he was hear judge of lots of ballroom and Latin circuit competitions, and was also a competitor in his day.  

And that's how he marks.   He likes people to stick to the rules, put in lots of orthodox content and focus on the ideosyncracies of footwork for each dance.   And since all the pro's have also come up through that discipline, that's what they teach the slebs.   So they might be wooden, but if they've tried a heel lead or whatever, he gives them credit for that where the others might not notice.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

the main reason i hate Len is that he talks over the other judges if he disagrees with them, although actually i think he doesn't do that quite as much as he used to.

everyone knows that if someone did a very good dance but with various tiny mistakes, Craig's critique will go: so you did this wrong, and this bit, and the other bit was a dis-ahh-ster darling, but actually, i LOVED it. and Len will sometimes interrupt before he can get to the positive comment and actually make it seem like Craig didn't like it.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> the main reason i hate Len is that he talks over the other judges if he disagrees with them, although actually i think he doesn't do that quite as much as he used to.
> 
> everyone knows that if someone did a very good dance but with various tiny mistakes, Craig's critique will go: so you did this wrong, and this bit, and the other bit was a dis-ahh-ster darling, but actually, i LOVED it. and Len will sometimes interrupt before he can get to the positive comment and actually make it seem like Craig didn't like it.


Yeah but it gets a bit bloody wearing when Craig does that. He needs to learn about the shit sandwich


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yeah but it gets a bit bloody wearing when Craig does that. He needs to learn about the shit sandwich



I know what you mean but at the same time because he's so critical when he dishes out 8s, 9s and 10s the person that gets them must feel like a million dollars. 

I often compare him to that nasty piece of work Jason Gardener on Dancing on Ice. Craig is often over critical but it's always constructive. JG is just horrible.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I know what you mean but at the same time because he's so critical when he dishes out 8s, 9s and 10s the person that gets them must feel like a million dollars.
> 
> I often compare him to that nasty piece of work Jason Gardener on Dancing on Ice. Craig is often over critical but it's always constructive. JG is just horrible.


Yes, it's always constructive and always very specific. I just find the whole panto aspect a bit irritating but that's probably because I've been watching for too long


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes, it's always constructive and always very specific. I just find the whole panto aspect a bit irritating but that's probably because I've been watching for too long



Just imagine getting a ten off Craig though? In my Strictly daydreams I look amazing in one of those dresses and Craig tells me I'm FAB-U-LARRSSS


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes, it's always constructive and always very specific. I just find the whole panto aspect a bit irritating but that's probably because I've been watching for too long



the panto aspect comes from everyone else being such a baby about a bit of criticism though tbf. i love Craig


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Just imagine getting a ten off Craig though? In my Strictly daydreams I look amazing in one of those dresses and Craig tells me I'm FAB-U-LARRSSS


Oh yes, if I got a 10 from Craig it would be like getting a 15 from Bruno


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh yes, if I got a 10 from Craig it would be like getting a 15 from Bruno



and a trillion from Len...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2013)

Speaking of perving, does anyone else think there's been a bit of a double standard re. male judges perving over male contestants this year? There have been some really openly leering comments from Bruno and Craig to some of the guys. I'm torn between feeling glad that society has moved on sufficiently to allow man-on-man perving at 7pm on the BBC, and slightly disquieted - if it was Len phwoaring over some nubile young woman there would likely be an uproar.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> - if it was Len phwoaring over some nubile young woman there would likely be an uproar.


He does, from time to time, and doesn't always stay the right side of queezy-making. 

Bruce gave him a row on one occasion, for a particularly suggestive double entendre.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Speaking of perving, does anyone else think there's been a bit of a double standard re. male judges perving over male contestants this year? There have been some really openly leering comments from Bruno and Craig to some of the guys. I'm torn between feeling glad that society has moved on sufficiently to allow man-on-man perving at 7pm on the BBC, and slightly disquieted - if it was Len phwoaring over some nubile young woman there would likely be an uproar.


Yeah, they were talking about it on Woman's Hour the other day. We all know Ben is a gay icon and he's fine about that but that doesn't mean it's okay to openly letch at him. Do they do it to anyone else?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> That was a fairly major wardrobe malfunction, poor lass!  I'm loving Patrick more and more every week.


What was the wardrobe malfunction? Did I miss a boob popping out or something?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> What was the wardrobe malfunction? Did I miss a boob popping out or something?


Patrick's partner had a bikini on with a big fluffy feather boa tail effort stuck to her bum. She got the heel of her shoe stuck in it and hopped about for a bit until she managed to untangle herself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Patrick's partner had a bikini on with a big fluffy feather boa tail effort stuck to her bum. She got the heel of her shoe stuck in it and hopped about for a bit until she managed to untangle herself.


And the judges marked him down for it, which I thought was unjust.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Patrick's partner had a bikini on with a big fluffy feather boa tail effort stuck to her bum. She got the heel of her shoe stuck in it and hopped about for a bit until she managed to untangle herself.


Oh blimey. Wish I'd seen it now! Poor woman.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And the judges marked him down for it, which I thought was unjust.



tbf, i think they were saying that the tangle incident put him off and he was subsequently not as good as he could be (and as he'd been in rehearsal)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2013)

Vincent is in "I'm a Celebrity "... Vincent!!!!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2013)

I reckon SEB and Brendan's rumba is gonna be good!


----------



## gosub (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-his-future-with-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2013)

gosub said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-his-future-with-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html



At last!


----------



## FiFi (Nov 23, 2013)

gosub said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-his-future-with-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html


Well, it would be the end of an era certainly, but at least we may get Tess and Claud presenting the main show together all the time.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2013)

Aw, bless him. I definitely think it's time he left Strictly, but I'm glad he's got lots of other stuff lined up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2013)

Bruce's new catchphrase: "It's a funny joke".


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2013)

Stop crying, Natalie. Hope she goes out now. That was nauseating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2013)

What a dreadful song.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2013)

That looked a bit messy to me


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 23, 2013)

Really Bruno??


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh FFS the hd picture and sound are totally out of whack


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2013)

Saucy dress on Sophie.
Can I have legs like hers please.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2013)

that charleston was too fast!  I couldn't keep up with it.

it's about the only entertaining dance of the night, though. dull week.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> that charleston was too fast!  I couldn't keep up with it.
> 
> it's about the only entertaining dance of the night, though. dull week.


Cha cha was decent as well.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, it was a bit dull this week 
Susannah wasn't bad and I enjoyed SEB and Abby, but certainly not the most entertaining of weeks.

Bruce was making me cringe at the beginning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2013)

I am not allowed to watch this, so watching a documentary about the cold war instead


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2013)

I reckon that all the music choices and singing tonight were diasoddingbloodybolical. 
Did they learn nothing from last week? Susanna and Kevin doing a paso doble to that music from Carmen; a proper piece of music for the dance in question. I certainly want to see more of that sort of caper and far, *far* less wailing and song strangulation and perverse music choices. 

And yup - it did seem a bit flat this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I reckon that all the music choices and singing tonight were diasoddingbloodybolical.
> Did they learn nothing from last week? Susanna and Kevin doing a paso doble to that music from Carmen; a proper piece of music for the dance in question. I certainly want to see more of that sort of caper and far, *far* less wailing and song strangulation and perverse music choices.
> 
> And yup - it did seem a bit flat this week.



I thought this too. Natalie's tango might have been a bit more interesting had it not been set to pounding eurotrance  although probably not. I liked Abbie and Aljaz best but overall there was not much sparkle and snap - judges were stern, music was bad (apart from Ben and Kristina's charleston choice), frocks were all quite pleasant. Susanna was very disappointing, not enough movement and too much mouth hanging open. And Bruce! My god, I thought he was actually having a stroke on camera at one point. The applause after he got his words out sounded like an audience thinking 'thank fuck he didn't do a Tommy Cooper'. Time to hang it up, dude.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I thought this too. Natalie's tango might have been a bit more interesting had it not been set to pounding eurotrance  although probably not. I liked Abbie and Aljaz best but overall there was not much sparkle and snap - judges were stern, music was bad (apart from Ben and Kristina's charleston choice), frocks were all quite pleasant. Susanna was very disappointing, not enough movement and too much mouth hanging open. And Bruce! My god, I thought he was actually having a stroke on camera at one point. The applause after he got his words out sounded like an audience thinking 'thank fuck he didn't do a Tommy Cooper'. Time to hang it up, dude.


Yup.  I thought he was going to retire live on air at one point.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2013)

I did like Tess' white dress last night, I thought it really suited her.
Craig was extra grumpy though, I wonder if he's off the painkillers now?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> that charleston was too fast!  I couldn't keep up with it.
> 
> it's about the only entertaining dance of the night, though. dull week.



Agree totally.  Dullsville.

And weird music choices.  Wtf was Ola thinking putting I Will Always Love You as a waltz?!  It completely fucks up the rhythm and makes it enormously complicated to dance for.  

And the judges were just being picky grumpy twats.

Meh.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2013)

Aljaz's outfit was very cor indeed.
That was about the highpoint of a boring episode for me.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I reckon that all the music choices and singing tonight were diasoddingbloodybolical.
> Did they learn nothing from last week? Susanna and Kevin doing a paso doble to that music from Carmen; a proper piece of music for the dance in question. I certainly want to see more of that sort of caper and far, *far* less wailing and song strangulation and perverse music choices.
> 
> And yup - it did seem a bit flat this week.




Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, YES!!!

I liked Ben's dance and I thought that was quite a good version of the song but mostly I am SICK of seeing dances to shit versions of modern songs. 

I really felt for SEB tonight. I thought she did a great job. And she looked fabulous.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, YES!!!
> 
> I liked Ben's dance and I thought that was quite a good version of the song but mostly I am SICK of seeing dances to shit versions of modern songs.
> 
> I really felt for SEB tonight. I thought she did a great job. And she looked fabulous.


would have been better if she'd used a better version of the song


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure I read somewhere that the dancers don't actually get a lot of choice about the music (contrary to how it's positioned on the show). 

Deeply dull. I'm afraid I used all my votes on Ben as I don't want him to go 

Who do we reckon is out this week? I think SEB might be for the chop


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that the dancers don't actually get a lot of choice about the music (contrary to how it's positioned on the show).
> 
> Deeply dull. I'm afraid I used all my votes on Ben as I don't want him to go
> 
> Who do we reckon is out this week? I think SEB might be for the chop


wouldn't be surprised if mark went.i thought ben was much better yesterday plus i would have thought darcy and bruno would have been on the blower after the show voting for him.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't be surprised if mark went.i thought ben was much better yesterday plus i would have thought darcy and bruno would have been on the blower after the show voting for him.


SEB or Mark although SEB's never been in the bottom 2 has she so clearly someone's voting for her. I got the feeling that Mark thinks his time has come


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

trashpony said:


> SEB or Mark although SEB's never been in the bottom 2 has she so clearly someone's voting for her. I got the feeling that Mark thinks his time has come


he was entertaining to watch for the first four or five weeks but it's gone beyond a joke now when there are more accomplished dancers who have gone


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Mark would be quite relieved to go now, all the dancing has got to be taking its toll on his knees.
I felt for SEB last night, I thought she _did_ put her personality into the dance, but she hasn't got the most extrovert personality to start with.
Same with Susannah, I felt that she put a lot of herself into her performance last night and Craig's comment about it being 'mumsy' was really harsh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Catching up on this.

Suzannah - not her best dance but I like her!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Ashley - lovely

Natalie - unemotional and dull


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Mark - sweet but I think it may be time for him to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

SEB - kind of understated for a rumba but I liked it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Ben - hmmmm. I'd happily watch him lift weights but....no good


----------



## Espresso (Nov 24, 2013)

I reckon Ben and Mark for the dance off. 
Seeing as those two really are the worst dancers in it at this stage, whichever goes will be fine by me even though I do like them both.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Abbey - I liked it...I liked Aliaz little vest and chest too


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> SEB - kind of understated for a rumba but I liked it



Exactly, it _was_ understated, but so is she


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Patrick - very good. Possibly my favourite dance of the night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I reckon Ben and Mark for the dance off.
> Seeing as those two really are the worst dancers in it at this stage, whichever goes will be fine by me even though I do like them both.


Same with me - I reckon it's Mark's time to go tbh


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2013)

Mark will go, but it'd be nice if Iveta wore her catsuit again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2013)

stavros said:


> Mark will go


If he's in the bottom two. But he has to be put there first...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2013)

Aw, boo.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2013)

Mark knows he's going tonight I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Mark knows he's going tonight I think.


Yes.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2013)

SEB did NOT look happy.

Fair result for dance off. Hope lovely Ben stays another week but Mark has been fab!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm  slowly getting caught up in this - saw bits and pieces up until the last couple of weeks, now I'm looking forward to the musicals show next week


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Ben was better tonight than yesterday


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2013)

i think ben made some big mistakes tonight.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2013)

Gutted. But he really fucked up tonight.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2013)

yup.  what a shame.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2013)

He did but he looked less wooden. Right decision tho <cries>


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2013)

darcy looked dumbstruck!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

mark off next


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2013)

for Ben but fair enough on the night.

The most tragic part of the night was Il Divo murdering Tonight    It genuinely made me angry


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2013)

looking forward to next week.  i suppose Patrick's Chitty Chitty Bang Bang will be his Charleston?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> looking forward to next week.  i suppose Patrick's Chitty Chitty Bang Bang will be his Charleston?


Oh. I don't have a good feeling about that. It could be a mess.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> The most tragic part of the night was Il Divo murdering Tonight    It genuinely made me angry



They were painfully bad!

Not surprised Ben went, after making such a lot of really obvious mistakes. In fact I wondered whether he might have fucked up on purpose? The minute he knew he was in the dance off, he was acting like a man who had already been dismissed...and then Kristina's face during judgement looked proper furious.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> for Ben but fair enough on the night.
> 
> The most tragic part of the night was Il Divo murdering Tonight    It genuinely made me angry


I was told to leave the room for my own good as they were was annoying me so much


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2013)

May Kasahara I'm not sure it was deliberate - I think once he found out he was in the dance off his head just went a bit - kind of like Abby's did when she was in it but Abby is a lot better and was up against someone not as good as her. Mark and Ben were more evenly matched so when one of them lost it it was game over.

Everyone seemed genuinely upset he'd gone too, shows what a nice bloke he is.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 25, 2013)

it was right that Ben and Mark were in the dance off. they both have the same problem really - they've come as far as someone with their physical limitations can come (different though they are). Mark will be out next week and that's fine (although it's be nice if Natalie could go!) i hope he gets a great lively dance to finish on.

i liked SEB more this week and i did think Susannah was gurning a tad too much.

Patrick, Abby and Ashley were good but not especially interesting. a bit of a low-key week really.

i hate that they've now decided to start giving proper scores and constructive criticism. not that they're doing it now, but that they haven't done it all along! (except Craig, obv.). it's ridiculous that they were giving out 10s for stuff that should have been 8 or 9 but now they're not. the first 10s shouldn't be until they are actually deserved.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree Sapphireblue, some of those early 10s shouldn't have been given imo.
Particularly Abbie's Blackpool quickstep.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

I think maybe Sophie's Charleston is one of the few early dances that should have got one or two 10s.
I can't remember now if it did, but I presume not.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> I agree Sapphireblue, some of those early 10s shouldn't have been given imo.
> Particularly Abbie's Blackpool quickstep.


There seems to be an unwritten rule that Blackpool dances get really overmarked.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 25, 2013)

I see the pro dancer got the highest scores this week. It's put me off the show completely.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2013)

Lovely Ben is on It Takes Two. He's a really really nice bloke.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2013)

I have now missed four weeks of Strictly. Will I ever make it back?


----------



## FiFi (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> There seems to be an unwritten rule that Blackpool dances get really overmarked.


Something in the water. The judges go a bit dolally.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm really going to miss Ben


----------



## Me76 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a dream about Ashley last night. Although not sexual, which was disappointing.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2013)

Musicals theme night tomorrow. I hope the theme isn't going to be as laboured as the Halloween one.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 29, 2013)

rufus hound was good value on the friday panel, i thought.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 29, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> rufus hound was good value on the friday panel, i thought.



He's one of the Xmas special slebs isn't he.  As well as my close personal friend Matt Goss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2013)

Strictly at the Musicals!!  Craig should be good this week!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Have to say Natalie looks stunning tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

We're v excited


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 30, 2013)

That was pretty awesome


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2013)

I loved that charelston! I want patrick to win.  I wouldn't mind suzanna, but the others are dulllllllllll.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

It really annoys me how the audience boo Craig when he gives constructive feedback.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2013)

Darcy looks beautiful!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 30, 2013)

Cor! That was ace.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Darcy looks beautiful!



I think Darcey is lovely. She's totally gorge and seems really nice too.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2013)

Natalie was ace. 
Hair malfunction though, someone fix it!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Brendan is doing the Sound of Music. 

*calls ambulance for heart palpitations*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2013)

I really, really enjoyed that Viennesse waltz!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too. I'd have liked to see lederhosen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2013)

I loved that too!! Aliaz in a white suit


----------



## Espresso (Nov 30, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Me too. I'd have liked to see lederhosen


Go and put some on then, and rewind. 

Lots of good dancing tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved that too!! Aliaz in a white suit


He looked sooo good. Loved his dance. Oh and Abbey was alright too...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Abbey was obviously really enjoying that.

I have had to pause whilst Mr Glitter goes out for the takeaway and more booze for me


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 30, 2013)

Ola's stylist is on form I see.......


----------



## Espresso (Nov 30, 2013)

That looked a bit messy in spots


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh poor Susannah, not great and I _really_ like her


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

That should have been one of her best dances but technically it wasn't good at all


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Bah, why do I read this when I'm not watching.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Bah, why do I read this when I'm not watching.


This


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 30, 2013)

Just caught up.

Patrick and Anya - wow! And I hate Chitty Chitty Bang Bang with a passion. But that was bloody good. I love Anya's choreography - their Halloween routine was total brilliance.

Natalie and Artem - shit choice of music and that was not an American Smooth. Yes, they dance brilliantly together. But it wasn't what it was supposed to be.

Mark and Yveta - wasn't really watching tbh 

Abbey and Aljaz - deserved their score, I loved it.

Sophie and Brendan - very lovely. I can't bear the Sound of Music though, horrible twee nonsense.

Susanna and Kevin - great performance but OH DEAR re. the footwork  and I was so looking forward to their quickstep too.

Loved the pro dance at the start.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

I was going to like that post until you dissed the SoM May Kasahara


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 30, 2013)

hahaha  and I've never even seen it! Double troll points to me


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

I * love* SoM (twee but actually scary and based on AREALSTORY) 

*ahem*

I watched all the dances again. The judges don't want Natalie to win I reckon. She should have got higher marks. She's technically perfect, pretty much. But they don't like her (and neither do I). 

I do wish they wouldn't ask pros to be on (or they wouldn't accept an invitation). It's embarrassing all round. 

Susannah is really slipping. She should have been brilliant tonight - the characterisation in that dance completely fits her and she actually looks quite like Debbie Reynolds. But she fluffed it. Abbie was sublime. I think it's between her and Patrick now


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

I went to Salzburg just to go on the SoM tour!!!

I am THAT person


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I went to Salzburg just to go on the SoM tour!!!
> 
> I am THAT person


I would quite like to do that


----------



## Glitter (Nov 30, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I would quite like to do that



It's ACE. Salzburg is an amazing city and the tour is great fun. (It's only half a day). If you go PM me before you do.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I went to Salzburg just to go on the SoM tour!!!
> 
> I am THAT person


I love you


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I do wish they wouldn't ask pros to be on (or they wouldn't accept an invitation). It's embarrassing all round.



My mum was telling me about something she saw on telly about Strictly recently (might have been It Takes Two) where they were discussing Natalie with that creep James.

Basically what he said was that anyone who has been to stage school will have had dance training so it's very difficult to draw the line. If you say nobody that's trained as a dancer you are ruling out large groups of potential competitors.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> My mum was telling me about something she saw on telly about Strictly recently (might have been It Takes Two) where they were discussing Natalie with that creep James.
> 
> Basically what he said was that anyone who has been to stage school will have had dance training so it's very difficult to draw the line. If you say nobody that's trained as a dancer you are ruling out large groups of potential competitors.


Yes, I do understand that you wouldn't be able to have anyone who'd been to Italia Conti. But I think you draw the line before someone whose CV says they are 'highly skilled' in tap, latin and jazz dancing: http://unitedagents.co.uk/natalie-gumede


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes, I do understand that you wouldn't be able to have anyone who'd been to Italia Conti. But I think you draw the line before someone whose CV says they are 'highly skilled' in tap, latin and jazz dancing: http://unitedagents.co.uk/natalie-gumede



Ha ha ha. 

You've got me there.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> You've got me there.



I've been reduced to stalking the poor woman on the internet. I should be ashamed of myself


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I've been reduced to stalking the poor woman on the internet. I should be ashamed of myself



Everyone needs a hobby. 

I have decided to hate her because she's better at tap than me. The bitch.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2013)

Patrick and Anya - I really didn't like it that much.  I am obviously strange as everyone else is going mental for it. I mean, it was ok, but I didn't find it wow.  
Natalie and Artem - Whatever
Mark and Yveta - Really well done considering it must have really hurt his knees.  It's definitely his turn to go this week though.  
Sophie and Brendan - Very well done.  
Abbey and Aljaz - Loved, loved, loved it.  Deserved the maximum, It was awesome.  I watched it three times.  
Ashley and Ola - Very well done.  I do love him a little bit.  
Susanna and Kevin - Far too many cock ups in it.  It's a shame as she is slipping behind the otehrs now and I don;t want her to go.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2013)

Mark and Susanna in the dance-off?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2013)

stavros said:


> Mark and Susanna in the dance-off?


That would be fair I think.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

stavros said:


> Mark and Susanna in the dance-off?



Think so, yeah. Mark to go.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Darcey's coup de pied is just gorgeous


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Darcey's coup de pied is just gorgeous



 I may be being thick but what is a coup de pied?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Tried to quote but tapatalk is quoting random quotes. It's the curve of her foot in her shoe - the arch basically 
My sister went to ballet school so I notice things like that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2013)

What've I missed...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm surprised Ashley's in the dance off - I know I've missed five consecutive shows but I thought he had a shot at the title


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Tried to quote but tapatalk is quoting random quotes. It's the curve of her foot in her shoe - the arch basically
> My sister went to ballet school so I notice things like that



I thought it was a necklace or hairstyle 

OMG at the result. Ashley would have to seriously fuck up for Mark to get through this.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

Yveta looks stunning in that outfit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I thought it was a necklace or hairstyle
> 
> OMG at the result. Ashley would have to seriously fuck up for Mark to get through this.


I though it might be her aliceband 

I thought it was pretty, anyway.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I though it might be her aliceband
> 
> I thought it was pretty, anyway.



I knew pied is French for feet and was trying to work out how her feet were in her hair or neck ffs.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Did Ashley just say 'oh baby' at the end there?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2013)

Ashley and Ola look _pissed _


----------



## Espresso (Dec 1, 2013)

That was the right result. What a lovely man he is. And she is fab.
It's going to be nigh on impossible to pick from now on.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the final should be Abby, Ashley and Natalie. 

Not sure it will be though.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 1, 2013)

Such a sweet couple! 

But it was the right result.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 1, 2013)

By the was what the actual FUCK was SEB wearing? Who dressed her?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2013)

Such a likeable couple, but i've been worried since his awful rumba - his mobility clearly took a massive setback that week, and it must be a relief to stop, in many ways.

i thought ashley took being in the dance off VERY ungraciously. I'd quite like him to go now, because of that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> By the was what the actual FUCK was SEB wearing? Who dressed her?



The wardrobe dept don't seem to like her very much, do they? Last week's frock was pretty but she's had some shockers.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2013)

I dont know how Ashley got such decent marks from the judges in the first place, he just wasn't that good. Just a lot of rather wooden posing. He'll be out soon unless he really bucks his game up or someone fucks up badly.

Who hasn't been in a dance off? SEB, Natalie & Susanna?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> By the was what the actual FUCK was SEB wearing? Who dressed her?


I presumed it was supposed to be Liesl-influenced but actually





that is a whole lot nicer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2013)

Aw Mark is such a sweetheart but the right result I feel


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I presumed it was supposed to be Liesl-influenced but actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2013)

Glitter 

Yes, I think it was time for Mark to go too, but I will miss him


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2013)

So do we think the beeb will allow a pair of female presenters next year? I'd love it if they did continue with Claudia and Tess but I expect they're going to dump someone like Philip sodding Schofield on us instead


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2013)

If we can't have Tess and Claudia, I want Wogan.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> If we can't have Tess and Claudia, I want Wogan.



One out all out. If Bruce is out. Tess is out. Wogan and Claudia please


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> One out all out. If Bruce is out. Tess is out. Wogan and Claudia please


Oh my god, that would be the dream team.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2013)

Some people are saying that Jack Dee has been approached. Not sure if that's to take over from Bruce or to share responsibility with him. I wasn't keen at first, but the more I think about it the more I like it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2013)

Wogan would be great, but I doubt he'd want to do it.  He's knocking on a bit and it is a big commitment.  

But Jack Dee isn't enough of a legend and also not part of the Strictlyverse.  It's got to be someone who is either one thing or the other.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 2, 2013)

trashpony said:


> So do we think the beeb will allow a pair of female presenters next year? I'd love it if they did continue with Claudia and Tess but I expect they're going to dump someone like Philip sodding Schofield on us instead


They'll be fucking hypocrites if they do. Conveniently forgetting the OUTRAGE that was Arlene-gate (I'm still not over it, I loved her), unless they drop a male judge for a female one what would be the fucking point of not having Claudia? Unless she doesn't want it I suppose. I have a feeling they might want Anton.


----------



## gosub (Dec 2, 2013)

trashpony said:


> So do we think the beeb will allow a pair of female presenters next year? I'd love it if they did continue with Claudia and Tess but I expect they're going to dump someone like Philip sodding Schofield on us instead


Schofield is ITV these days and not very song and dance, I suspect Barrow man may be in the picture


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> They'll be fucking hypocrites if they do. Conveniently forgetting the OUTRAGE that was Arlene-gate (I'm still not over it, I loved her), unless they drop a male judge for a female one what would be the fucking point of not having Claudia? Unless she doesn't want it I suppose. I have a feeling they might want Anton.


 
I have a feeling that they might want Anton too.
I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2013)

So is there proper talk that Bruce is going? Or is this just fantasy speculation again?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> I have a feeling that they might want Anton too.
> I'm not sure how I feel about this.


He's been touted for a long, long time. The racism thing made people think twice, but maybe there's "been enough time" now. Because casual racism has a shelf life, y'see.

What the hell was he up to in the show dance btw?! "Oh hello, I'm captain, I'm just going to stand here. Must I really dance? Ok, here's a couple of steps, now I'm going back to my wheel " 

Is he injured?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> So is there proper talk that Bruce is going? Or is this just fantasy speculation again?


 
He's said that he has doubts he'll do it again next year

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-his-future-with-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's been touted for a long, long time. The racism thing made people think twice, but maybe there's "been enough time" now. Because casual racism has a shelf life, y'see.
> 
> What the hell was he up to in the show dance btw?! "Oh hello, I'm captain, I'm just going to stand here. Must I really dance? Ok, here's a couple of steps, now I'm going back to my wheel "
> 
> Is he injured?



Only in the head.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2013)

Bloody hell, to be fair to him I keep forgetting he's eighty-fucking-five  Regardless of what you think of him, that's good going for anyone!

I think it was discussed upthread but I think frontrunners would be Beke, Barrowman and Norton. Really can't see Chris Evans doing it, though I understand the thinking.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 2, 2013)

Patrick was great, a little bit too gurny at times for me but I appreciate you’re meant to do that in that dance.

SEB I actually really liked, she is very Mary Poppins and that last spin was a-maz-ing.

Mark was lovely. Glad he got to do another good one and even though he doesn’t really have hips he has rhythm so it all worked.

Ashley did a good job of the sexing it up. I’ve not warmed to him as a person but he is pretty good at the male lead bit.

Abbey deserved her 10 I think.

Susanna lacked a little precision, Craig got it right with his 8 and his slip-up was sooo funny. You can tell he didn’t mean it in a ‘doesn’t like her’ way but just that it would have been hilarious to have a prat fall and he is a little bit evil in that way.

So, we’re at that weird stage where good people are starting to go. Both improved on the dance off I thought, more bounce and a better free arm respectively. It was only right that Mark go much as I love him.

I only really like Abbey and Patrick of those left.

And – yay! NO BRUCE NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> But Jack Dee isn't enough of a legend and also not part of the Strictlyverse.  It's got to be someone who is either one thing or the other.


I know he seems unlikely. And I couldn't picture it at first. But I can imagine a sort of good cop bad cop vibe, where Tess is all gushy and he's all sarcy and not easily impressed. It'd be a different dynamic, but maybe a different dynamic is just what's needed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I know he seems unlikely. And I couldn't picture it at first. But I can imagine a sort of good cop bad cop vibe, where Tess is all gushy and he's all sarcy and not easily impressed. It'd be a different dynamic, but maybe a different dynamic is just what's needed.


I'm not sure the Strictly audience writ-large (is that a thing? I feel like I've heard it used on The West Wing or something...) would accept such a change in dynamic. Craig or Claudia are about as dry and sardonic as Strictly gets, and they're still pretty camp/bubbly.

That's why I think Norton might be a good shout, has a good mix of dry and camp. Him and Claudia together - goodness!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2013)

Writ large is indeed "a thing". I bemoan the day that "a thing" became a thing, though.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> Craig got it right with his 8 and his slip-up was sooo funny. You can tell he didn’t mean it in a ‘doesn’t like her’ way but just that it would have been hilarious to have a prat fall and he is a little bit evil in that way.


That was hilare.


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2013)

We spoke about who to replace Bruce earlier in the thread, and I thought Chris Evans would be a good shout. Simon Amstell maybe, or would and Claudia together do too much improv?

Alternatively, the Beeb will just do what they've done for seemingly 99% of their programming and use Alexander Armstrong.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2013)

Right result but it's going to be so hard to choose from now on.  I think I will be sad whoever goes.  Apart from Natalie obviously.  

I was day dreaming a waltz today on the way home when a song came on my ipod with a three beat (or whatever the technical term is).


----------



## Espresso (Dec 2, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I was day dreaming a waltz today on the way home when a song came on my ipod with a three beat (or whatever the technical term is).



That reminds me of a gobsmacking moment lately.
We were in the park en route to nowhere in particular and there was a brass band on a bandstand. We stopped to have a listen and my very lovely boyfriend - a man who can't dance for toffee and who knows I can't either - idly speculated that it would be lovely to know how to do a quickstep to that, right here in the park.
My face must have been an absolute picture of "Eh? WOT? Who the bloodyhell are* yooooooooooooooooooooo*????" because he fell about laughing.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not sure the Strictly audience writ-large (is that a thing? I feel like I've heard it used on The West Wing or something...) would accept such a change in dynamic. Craig or Claudia are about as dry and sardonic as Strictly gets, and they're still pretty camp/bubbly.
> 
> That's why I think Norton might be a good shout, has a good mix of dry and camp. Him and Claudia together - goodness!



Norton and Claudia would be A-MAZ-ING darling.

i would quite seriously cancel all my plans for the applicable saturdays for the foreseeable.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

That was a bit brave


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

Am I the only one watching live tonight?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2013)

Nope - got in just in time to catch that from the beginning - hurrah!!!

Bit fast and furious, wasn't it? Amazing lifts tho.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

i'm watching too, and yes - that failed-leapfrog-cum-kick-ola-upright-via-a-boot-to-the-head move was INSANE.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2013)

My reaction to the pro's dance was the same as Len's - talk about doing the absolute minimum in hold! Mistake in choreography there Artem - even after you'd been warned about it the week before.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2013)

Phwoar, hello Patrick.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 7, 2013)

Bizarre judging arguments tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2013)

Hm. That Michael Jackson song was a great choice for music, but she danced it a bit gently and calmly. Should have had more oomph.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm watching! I think Susannah will be out this week - didn't seem as passionate as the others so far


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

The foal says 'Len is a bossypants'

He's being a bit of a grump this week


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'm watching! I think Susannah will be out this week - didn't seem as passionate as the others so far


not if she avoids the danceoff as she did last week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with the judges that was a bit tame and I want keen on all the choreography. Think Susannah might be in the dance off tonight


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2013)

That was lovely. I always end up just watching Aljaz when they dance. I'm sure she was good too though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

I loved that Viennese Waltz


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2013)

That was ace.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> That was lovely. I always end up just watching Aljaz when they dance.* I'm sure she was good too though*.


She was. 
The rendition of Delilah was not quite as lovely though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2013)

I think Abby is my favourite - she moves so well!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

I enjoyed that tango


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

I reckon Susannah/Kevin and Ashley/Ola in the dance off...or maybe Natalie/Artem. But I think Susannah will go.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 7, 2013)

Boooo!
I knew she'd win!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

Mmm... thought Patrick should have gone before he did, certainly after Sophie & Brendan. Also thought Ashley & Ola should have lasted longer


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2013)

It seemed to me like they'd already decided the order they'd go off beforehand.

I thought Aljaz and Abbey were the best swingers. So to speak.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> That was lovely. I always end up just watching Aljaz when they dance. I'm sure she was good too though.



I can never take my eyes off her when they dance. Quite often I end up focusing on the pro of the couple if I'm a bit bored or unengaged by the sleb; it never happens with her. Loved the Viennese waltz tonight, very beautiful.

Ashley and Ola - good routine but a bit wooden and flatfooted on his part. Mr K's verdict: 'looks too rehearsed'.
Natalie and Artem - bored the shit out of us both. I thought the choreography was dire, just lots of swooshing about and arm-waving.
Patrick and Anya - very good, bit lusty  I thought it was a bit off that the judges slated Sophie for being too tame but then ticked off Patrick for being too sexy.
Sophie and Brendan - did nothing for me.
Susanna and Kevin - disappointed in their choice of music as I always think Argentine tango should be danced to traditional wheedling violin music. Half of the dance was very good, all passionate attitude and meaningful looks, but they clearly couldn't resist having a bit of a joke and a laugh together which really spoiled it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I can never take my eyes off her when they dance. Quite often I end up focusing on the pro of the couple if I'm a bit bored or unengaged by the sleb; it never happens with her. Loved the Viennese waltz tonight, very beautiful.


Yep, she's a great dancer. It's not because I think she's remotely bad at all, I just have a massive crush on Aljaz.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 7, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Natalie and Artem - bored the shit out of us both. I thought the choreography was dire, just lots of swooshing about and arm-waving.



Technically known as 'Wuthering Heights / Kate Bush'


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

Although I'm sure Abby took a few emergency dance classes, she's amazing. Her lines are utterly beautiful. 

I think I might be in Team Abby now 

Although I thought Patrick was also great


----------



## FiFi (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Although I'm sure Abby took a few emergency dance classes, she's amazing. Her lines are utterly beautiful.
> 
> I think I might be in Team Abby now
> 
> Although I thought Patrick was also great


I want an Abby/Patrick final, and I'd be happy whoever won


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2013)

Tess showed herself up as knowing less than a mentally deficient gnat about this programme despite all her years on it, when she congratulated Natalie and Artem on their traditional Paso choreography. I was a bit   when she said that because I know diddly squat about dancing, but even *I* could tell that there wasn't nearly enough of it in hold and far too much of them avoiding each other on the floor. No prizes for guessing that Len would blow a fuse over that.  

I liked Abbey and Aljaz and Ashley and Ola, but thought Patrick and Anya's rumba was more about a fight than it being a dance of love, as one of the judges said. Susannah and Kevin and Sophie and Brendan were a bit meh. 

Hard to tell who'll be in the dance off, though.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yep, she's a great dancer. It's not because I think she's remotely bad at all, I just have a massive crush on Aljaz.



Is now a good time to mention, in passing, that he winked AT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! in Blackpool Tower a few weeks ago?

Well, he winked to camera really; but when a handsome young thing like Aljaz winks in my general direction, it's mine, I tell you.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bit of a flat week after  musicals.  Abbey is the favourite for the win now I think.  Susannah and Kevin and Ashley and Ola in danger I think.  When Ashley goes I may cry a little.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

I think Susannah's had it this week 

Anyone else reckon Artem's a right bastard? I really get that vibe off him.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my God, Ashley looked sooo angry at his 8 from Craig. I almost wonder if Criag deliberately didn’t rise to a 9 to irritate him as he is getting a tad uppity!

LOVED Patrick. Lush, lush, lush.

Cringe at Susanna trying to be sexy. She does have an amazing figure but she is just too nice to pull it off and as Craig said the other week, she looks mumsy. Also, not massively crisp on all the moves. But Craig liked it!

Horrific version of Delilah. Abby was great as per.

Love, love, LOVE Claudia and ‘internalising’ her enthusiasm.

Snigger at SEB struggling to be a mannekin when she totally looks like one. Fab routine though and better performance.

Ashley properly stropping again in the swing-a-thon. He makes Brendan look good at accepting criticism. hope he goes now. No votes for an angry little boy…


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I think Susannah's had it this week
> 
> Anyone else reckon Artem's a right bastard? I really get that vibe off him.


I really, REALLY don't like him. I think he's a bit of a nasty one.

I'm probably wrong and he loves his mum and helps old ladies across the road and all that.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> Oh my God, Ashley looked sooo angry at his 8 from Craig. I almost wonder if Criag deliberately didn’t rise to a 9 to irritate him as he is getting a tad uppity!
> 
> LOVED Patrick. Lush, lush, lush.
> 
> ...




Susannah was well sexy when she did that samba.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Anyone else reckon Artem's a right bastard? I really get that vibe off him.


No, not at all. I keep reading comments like that on here, though. He seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2013)

Artem does have a bit of a bad vibe about him. Also agree that Ashley has been showing a few tantrums of late.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

did anyone else hear Susannah shout 'oh fuck off' when they went out of the jiveathon, or was that just me?


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Anyone else reckon Artem's a right bastard? I really get that vibe off him.


Kara clearly didn't think so


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

I did think Brendan did the wanker sign as he went past the judges


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> did anyone else hear Susannah shout 'oh fuck off' when they went out of the jiveathon, or was that just me?


I thought she did too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

Awww, Susannah was stroking Kevin's hand in a kind of Mum way while they were waiting for the results


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

Anybody else get *really* excited about when there was a good chance Natalie was going in the dance off.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2013)

Susannah survives ! Very Surprised at that -I  think Ashley   will now go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it me are were The Saturdays a bit rubbish


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2013)

Aw did the jump at the end get messed up? Poor Ashley.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

Ashley just fucked up a lift at the end there didn't he?

He had Ola on his shoulders last time.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2013)

I think Ashley and Ola are for the off here.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it me are were The Saturdays a bit rubbish


not just you


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

I felt sorry for Ashley and Ola there.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2013)

Susannah clearly topping the public vote. I'm glad she went through as the music was all wrong for the AT.  Natalie and Artem have zero chemistry and I suspect don't even get on that well. His choreography is also lacking this year.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Ashley just fucked up a lift at the end there didn't he?
> 
> He had Ola on his shoulders last time.



yep. it was good until that point.

thought Patrick was better in the dance-off as well and so glad he stayed.

loved Craig's thinly veiled comments about Ashley being in the dance-off because of the 'audience vote', i.e. you're not likeable you little shit (or is it just me that heard it like that!)

Len was arsey about how he wanted to save Ashley. i don't think there was any need to be quite so full-on the pompous oaf.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2013)

Gutted for Ashley   Should have been the pro imho.  Still can't believe she won the swingathon


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> loved Craig's thinly veiled comments about Ashley being in the dance-off because of the 'audience vote', i.e. you're not likeable you little shit (or is it just me that heard it like that!)


No, judging by Ashley's face, he did too.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought that about Craig too Sapphireblue although I wondered if he was saying the public saved Suzannah rather than they don't like Ashley.

trashpony was right upthread when she said Len was in a right mood.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Ashley just fucked up a lift at the end there didn't he?
> 
> He had Ola on his shoulders last time.



He looked knackered, not surprising really. They messed up a bit of armography as well, although none of the judges seemed to notice.

I think Natalie had the DvO feeling as she was waiting to see whether it was her or Patrick - 'I'm the best but no one likes me'.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2013)

Just watching Patrick on ITT i've had an epiphany!

He's funny, and surprisingly camp, and warm...  but he doesn't leave an impression of personality as he should.  The reason?  Anya.  Anya, while sweet enough, is a really forgettable personality.  Had Patrick been with Ola or Yvetta or Kristina he'd have had someone to spark off.  The ro's personality is critical to Strictly pairings, and she's just a bit anonymous and forgettable.

I like him, though.  I'm still rooting for him to win.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2013)

I was just coming here to post exactly that


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I was just coming here to post exactly that


Must be true then.  Actually, now she's on, I think Karen and Patrick would have been unstoppable.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> He looked knackered, not surprising really. They messed up a bit of armography as well, although none of the judges seemed to notice.
> 
> I think Natalie had the DvO feeling as she was waiting to see whether it was her or Patrick - 'I'm the best but no one likes me'.


His schedule was unbelievable. Up at 6, day job from 8-8 then training 9-midnight. With a new baby. His missus deserves a medal.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2013)

I *heart* Karen


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2013)

My Strictly source tells me Patrick is the least popular celeb with the team.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I *heart* Karen


And she's engaged to KFG!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2013)

Ms T said:


> And she's engaged to KFG!



Innit.  They are both very lucky


----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2013)

Ms T said:


> And she's engaged to KFG!


Que?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Que?


Kevin Clifton. 
Or to give him his full name - Kevin From Grimsby


----------



## FiFi (Dec 10, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Que?


"Kevin from Grimsby"


----------



## Glitter (Dec 10, 2013)

Ms T said:


> His schedule was unbelievable. Up at 6, day job from 8-8 then training 9-midnight. With a new baby. His missus deserves a medal.



I really felt for Ashley's wife. With a new baby and that punishing schedule then watching your husband dance with Ola like that every week. That must have been hard. 

I like Anya but I haven't seen the ITT. I can't warm to Patrick, despite him being brilliant.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2013)

Kevin'n'Karen! How perfect


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2013)

There was a feature about Kevin from Grimsby on BBC News this morning  He is very cute in his glasses


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I really felt for Ashley's wife. With a new baby and that punishing schedule then watching your husband dance with Ola like that every week. That must have been hard.
> 
> I like Anya but I haven't seen the ITT. I can't warm to Patrick, despite him being brilliant.



I thought that every week too. Quite glad for her sake that he's gone 

Also agree about Patrick - for whatever reason, he doesn't fire me up although I appreciate his ability.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I really felt for Ashley's wife. With a new baby and that punishing schedule then watching your husband dance with Ola like that every week. That must have been hard.
> 
> I like Anya but I haven't seen the ITT. I can't warm to Patrick, despite him being brilliant.


Did you see his wife? Stunning.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 10, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Did you see his wife? Stunning.



Yeah, but straight after having a baby you won't be feeling red hot. And seeing your husband dance like that with a sexy woman must be gut wrenching.

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 10, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Yeah, but straight after having a baby you won't be feeling red hot. And seeing your husband dance like that with a sexy woman must be gut wrenching.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.



No, that's how I projected felt as well


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2013)

Full house for the pro! 

It was good, but I find them strangely boring to watch.  No chemistry.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2013)

Yay Patrick


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 14, 2013)

(Tiny voice) Misgivings about where they draw the line about previous training aside, I like Natalie and enjoy her dancing. I do wish she'd let go a bit more then I think people would warm more to her, she is too precise. 

As a person I think she seems nice. She did refuse to go to Downing St which gets her irrelevant brownie points!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2013)

LOVE Sophie's second outfit.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 14, 2013)

I think Patrick was better than his scores suggest. Doesn't look good for him though eh.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually voted for the first time tonight!  Two for Abby, once for Colne, once for SEB and once for Sussana


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> once for Colne


Who dat?


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Who dat?


natalie


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh is Colne where she's from? Sorry, I'm being really thick.

I think Sophie's dramatic dance was my favourite today. Probably more for Brendan's choreography than anything else.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Full house for the pro!
> 
> It was good, but I find them strangely boring to watch.  No chemistry.



That's what we both said last night. The Argentine tango was better, but the judges' comment that she relies too heavily on her flawless technique hits the nail on the head, for me anyway. Mr K said re. the tango that 'you can tell they've practiced and practiced a million times, it's beautiful but lifeless'.

Patrick looked a bit stiff tonight, I thought, but quite elegant all the same.

I LOVED Sophie's first dance, despite the lack of Spanish shaping. So dramatic and committed (no doubt the music helped here too). Her second dance was okay.

Susanna's foxtrot was rather lovely. Salsa, well, I just wish she'd stop making her 'Look at me! I'm mad, me!' face all the way through  As much as I love her and Kevin, I think she's gone as far as she can now. I can't imagine them pulling out a showstopping show dance compared to Natalie or Abbey.

Abbey, ooh, just marvellous  She comes alive on the dancefloor in a way that Natalie never does, and I think that's why the judges seem willing to overlook some of the mistakes she makes. I'm sure she messed up a few steps during their Latin last night, but no one seemed to mind.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am  still   team Abbey, she moves so well, Natalie seems a bit robotic tbh - Patrick was stiff, I like Sophie and Susannah - but they don't seem as inspired - Abbey to win imo


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> LOVE Sophie's second outfit.



God, really? I was wondering what she'd done to piss off the wardrobe department. Both her frocks last night were hideous. The first one looked like it had a giant merkin attached to the front.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> God, really? I was wondering what she'd done to piss off the wardrobe department. Both her frocks last night were hideous. The first one looked like it had a giant merkin attached to the front.


Hehe, I totally loved it. Was all 1920s and simple and glamorous. (Well it seemed 1920s to me, I don't know fashion decades.)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2013)

no one is commentating on the results - I don't want to post spoilers


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2013)

We always post live in this thread.  


Anyway, yay for the dance off shocker.  You could tell she was expecting it.  No one likes the person who had "highly skilled Latin dancer" on her cv before she started strictly.  Cheater, cheater pants on fire.  


Sad that Patrick will go, but he wasn't giving his A game last night.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 15, 2013)

The biggest shock was Tess' dress. A return to 'form' there from Wardrobe.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2013)

Patrick's definitely done the best 'final dance' bit at the very end so far.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> The biggest shock was Tess' dress. A return to 'form' there from Wardrobe.


Tess either lost a bet and had to wear her outfit tonight as a forfeit, or won a bet as a result of wearing it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2013)

Suprised that Susannah is through to the final - being on the telly every morning must have helped vote wise - Patrick and Natalie are better dancers than her


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Suprised that Susannah is through to the final - being on the telly every morning must have helped vote wise - Patrick and Natalie are better dancers than her


I'm not after I had a phone call from my sister (not a SCD viewer) who said 'oh I hope that lovely woman off the breakfast telly is still in it'  

And god, Tess' dress. Wardrobe give with one hand on one day and take away the next


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2013)

I surprised Natalie was in the dance off. Thought it would be Sophie or Susannah.

I do like Susannah and Kevin though


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Suprised that Susannah is through to the final - being on the telly every morning must have helped vote wise - Patrick and Natalie are better dancers than her


She also has a weekly page in Radio Times about her Strictly experience.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 15, 2013)

Call me shallow, but I'm glad KFG (and Susannah) are through. I am quite smitten with him! 
She is not the strongest dancer to ever get to a Strictly final, but she must be one of the most popular with the public to be kept out of the dance off every week!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 15, 2013)

I think Susannah embodies the strictly 'journey'.
She's not an entertainer and she's had to work really hard and get out of her comfort zone to get to the final.
And yes, Kevin is quite lovely so I'm sure that's helped too.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 15, 2013)

BITCH! that is all. 

proper catch-up with this tomorrow.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

that was cruel. They made me listen to Celine Dion by having Aliona dance to it!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> that was cruel. They made me listen to Celine Dion by having Aliona dance to it!


Or... They thusly compensated for having Celine Dion.


----------



## tendril (Dec 16, 2013)

didn't like the exhibition dance. I know it is a show off dance but it was all lifts, little footwork and no interpretation of the music. Might as well have been watching acrobats at a circus imho.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2013)

tendril said:


> didn't like the exhibition dance. I know it is a show off dance but it was all lifts, little footwork and no interpretation of the music. Might as well have been watching acrobats at a circus imho.


I hated it too. That isn't dancing <channels Len>


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2013)

It was better than last years.  They did exactly the same thing then, but it was even more acrobatic, positively fooking ludicrous.

The strength that woman must have in her ankles tho - could break a swans neck!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 16, 2013)

should have been Susanah and Patrick in the dance-off, bloody breakfast tele viewers! 

really a shame that Patrick wasn't at his best but i do think he got a bit under-marked, especially compared with Susanna where despite all her enthusiasm and likeability just isn't quite as good.

i can't remember if it's strictly or dancing on ice or both where in the last week they get to do a dance they did before again but with more skill now, but i really wanted to see Patrick's quick step again. and if SEB doesn't do that bloody charleston she's shooting herself in the foot.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2013)

Patrick's quickstep might be the dance of the series for me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> should have been Susanah and Patrick in the dance-off, bloody breakfast tele viewers!
> 
> really a shame that Patrick wasn't at his best but i do think he got a bit under-marked, especially compared with Susanna where despite all her enthusiasm and likeability just isn't quite as good.
> 
> i can't remember if it's strictly or dancing on ice or both where in the last week they get to do a dance they did before again but with more skill now, but i really wanted to see Patrick's quick step again. and if SEB doesn't do that bloody charleston she's shooting herself in the foot.


Strictly.


----------



## tendril (Dec 16, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Patrick's quickstep might be the dance of the series for me.


Oh I liked Susanna and KfG's paso, really traditional


----------



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2013)

I loved SEB's Paso. Brendan is a wonderful choreographer.

I reckon there's loads of little old ladies voting for KFG


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2013)

As long as the pro doesn't win I really don't mind.  I don't think it will be SEB though. 

Susannah is probably a good bet despite not being the best dancer, both her and her partner are well liked and have personality, like the year that Chris Hollins won.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 17, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I loved SEB's Paso. Brendan is a wonderful choreographer.
> 
> I reckon there's loads of little old ladies voting for KFG


Oi! I'm not....
Mmm, I am very short, and I am over 40. OK, as you were!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like Abbey to win for skill and improvement, or Susanna for sheer enthusiasm and joy.  I wouldn't be bothered if SEB wins but if the pro wins I would be like that --->


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I'd like Abbey to win for skill and improvement, or Susanna for sheer enthusiasm and joy.  I wouldn't be bothered if SEB wins but if the pro wins I would be like that --->


 
Exactly this 

I think Natalie being in the dance off last week shows that she hasn't got much public support.
I would be very surprised if she does win.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 17, 2013)

Me76 said:


> As long as the pro doesn't win I really don't mind.  I don't think it will be SEB though.
> 
> Susannah is probably a good bet despite not being the best dancer, both her and her partner are well liked and have personality, like the year that Chris Hollins won.



I'd like Artem to win (with the pro). I think he's the best dancer left..

Susannah seems to be gurning and blowing kisses, Brendan makes a public appeal each week by thanking everyone or saying how wonderful SEB is, and Abby finds everything 'amazing' and keeps flicking her hair.

I shouldn't probably watch the final.. I wish Patrick had gone through. Or Dave. It's all very serious. I miss Dave.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2013)

The Independent are giving a dance lesson with Robin as one of the lots in their charity auction. I know he has his fans on here.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2013)

stavros said:


> The Independent are giving a dance lesson with Robin as one of the lots in their charity auction. I know he has his fans on here.


Charity auctions make me cross, as they are always won by people on £100k+ salaries... No one else stands a chance when someone can breeze in and drop a grand without much thought.

Charity raffles would be more fair.


----------



## tendril (Dec 18, 2013)

stavros said:


> The Independent are giving a dance lesson with Robin as one of the lots in their charity auction. I know he has his fans on here.


Now if they were giving a dance lesson with Karen.............


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2013)

Half way through catch up now. Love love loved SEB and Brendan's paso. Susanna's foxtrot was joyous and Abbey's samba was I think my favourite strictly samba ever!

Natalie's first dance was forgettable and her argentine was too fluid and not staccato enough for me. Too sexy and not angry enough


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmm, so Susannah will be dancing their 'Showdance: Your Song by Ewan MacGregor' - by Ewan MacGregor? Are they getting Ewan into sing it? If not, surely it's Elton John's song...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> Hmm, so Susannah will be dancing their 'Showdance: Your Song by Ewan MacGregor' - by Ewan MacGregor? Are they getting Ewan into sing it? If not, surely it's Elton John's song...


Did he sing it in Moulin Rouge? But you are right it is surely Elton John's composition unless Ewan has a been impersonating Watfords own all these years!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> Hmm, so Susannah will be dancing their 'Showdance: Your Song by Ewan MacGregor' - by Ewan MacGregor? Are they getting Ewan into sing it? If not, surely it's Elton John's song...


The phrasing will be different.  Some lines will be sung for longer etc.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2013)

Btw talking about Elton did anyone read that Tom Hardy is slated to play him in a bio-pic


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did he sing it in Moulin Rouge? But you are right it is surely Elton John's composition unless Ewan has a been impersonating Watfords own all these years!!


he did


spanglechick said:


> The phrasing will be different.  Some lines will be sung for longer etc.


it'll be different cos it'll be even shitter. Maybe thats the plan, if they say its Ewans version, no one can complain about the crapness of it


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2013)

I actually quite like Ewan's version in Moulin Rouge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I actually quite like Ewan's version in Moulin Rouge.


I found that film literally unwatchable. It was like the Monkees Head, only not as good. I think I managed 15mins.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2013)

I went to see it on the day of 9/11. That is not interesting or relevant, but it's all it reminds me of. 

(And I don't mean the 9th of November.)


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> Hmm, so Susannah will be dancing their 'Showdance: Your Song by Ewan MacGregor' - by Ewan MacGregor? Are they getting Ewan into sing it? If not, surely it's Elton John's song...



The lead lyric kind of implies that anyone can take ownership of it.

Who is everyone's money on for tomorrow? The formbook would suggest it's between Natalie and Abbey, but then I'm not sure how the vote is divided between the judges and the public.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2013)

If it's public vote it will be Abby or maybe Susannah.
If it's down to the judges it will be Natalie.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2013)

Opps, I posted that before qualifying it as "in my opinion" 
I did't mean my previous post to sound so dogmatic.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think Natalie stands a chance on the public vote. 

My cards on the table:
Natalie or SEB to leave
Abbey or Suzanna to win.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

Natalie will be out first, unless susannah is really shit.  Susannah or abby to win


----------



## belboid (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/strictlys-natalie-gumede-already-winner-2941763

Vote Natalie! She's a communist


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

belboid said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/strictlys-natalie-gumede-already-winner-2941763
> 
> Vote Natalie! She's a communist


I didn't know that! What a brave thing to do when all those around would have been urging her to attend. 
Good on her! 

(Unfortunately I still find her dancing, and her partnership, a bit "clinical" so may not be able to vote for her)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2013)

It's all decided on the public vote tonight, the judges scores don't count.
My money is for Abbey or Susannah to win


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2013)

Susanna obviously has a solid fanbase, on account of her not being in a dance-off even when she was a bit shit. A win for her would certainly put Grimsby on the map.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

stavros said:


> Susanna obviously has a solid fanbase, on account of her not being in a dance-off even when she was a bit shit. A win for her would certainly put Grimsby on the map.


And, hopefully, "Kevin from Grimsby", will be back as a professional next year.


----------



## belboid (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm sick of Susanna's rictus grin already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

Hurrah for Strictly!!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd love to know what SEB has done to piss off wardrobe.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm sick of Susanna's rictus grin already


I was about to say that too


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm backing suzanna.  And I just cried watching her quickstep.   It was redemptively wonderful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I like Susannah and Kevin but that wasn't a 10

However I will be voting for them. And for Abbey!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I've had a little weep watching that, I thought it was lovely


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

Aww.  Abbey's crying!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you _see_ SEB's face behind Abby? She's not fucking happy!


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

40! Bloody hell. Abbey does seem to really love it though, it shows in her dances. I hope she wins


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Natalie is learning from Susannah's gurning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

That was very unemotional for me but I've felt like that all the way through.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Susannah was so much better than she was last time - it was great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I got quite weepy at that too


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

I love that dance of SEB's.

Brendan is very fetching in his tails too, right Rebelda


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

Does everyone else want to punch SEB's husband in the face every time you see him?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I got quite weepy at that too


I've been feeling a bit soppy since the 4 of them were lowered in at the start of the show. 

Actually, it might be the gin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I have voted online - 2 for Susannah & Kevin, 2 for Abbey & Aliaz, 1 for SEB & Brendan


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Brendan is very fetching in his tails too, right Rebelda


Oh aye. 

Abbey made me cry


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Aw, I liked that Susanna and Kevin dance. *small weep*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

More tears here...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

In the words of the late great David Colemen - that was remarkable - Susannah was breath taking there


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 21, 2013)

Here too


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

FiFi said:


> And, hopefully, "Kevin from Grimsby", will be back as a professional next year.


He'd better be!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

It didn't have to wow factor but I tend not to like dances that do that i.e. all the chucking around and stuff. A  bit too acrobatic for me!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

I've had to pause ot before the show dances as Al's gone out for our takeaway.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

blimey Abbey  x many


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh gods! why did they have to go for the acrobatic style of show-off dance!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

oh Bruce - you are my favourite 

my dad used to say that to me, then to my sister, then to my other sister, then to my brother


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

I really hated that


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

What's the deal with who gets knocked out, when etc and how's the winner chosen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

Didn't really enjoy that show dance of Natalies


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

Every time I see Craig RH I always think of Onket


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

Annoyingly, I really loved that show dance.  That's what a show dance means to me.  


However, pissed off with Len's underdog comments.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> What's the deal with who gets knocked out, when etc and how's the winner chosen?


Voting for this round closes in a bit. Then in the next show at 8.40 the celeb with the lowest score goes, the other 3 perform their favourite dance and we vote again. The highest scorer is the winner!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep. It was brilliant.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

Whisper it - I enjoyed Natalie's dance.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

I totally missed Natalie's show dance. 

I hope Sophie doesn't go out first, I really wanted to see her charleston again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I liked Susannah's the best...but maybe that's 'cos it made me weepy


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 21, 2013)

Two votes for Abbey, two for SEB (because I want to see her Charleston again) and one for Natalie because on the night she was better than Susanna (and I loved her green and gold outfit ). 

Glitter, when you've watched the show dances can we please *squee* about how much we want to dance it with Brendan. Thankyouverymuch. 

Get the impression strictly for Natalie has been about laying her foiled-by-injury dancing career to rest. Yes I've gone all soft, an' what?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

We're doing a tap dance with canes to Stepping Out.

I'm not better than her!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

SEB obviously LOVED that. 

And I don't fucking blame her.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Two votes for Abbey, two for SEB (because I want to see her Charleston again) and one for Natalie because on the night she was better than Susanna (and I loved her green and gold outfit ).
> 
> Glitter, when you've watched the show dances can we please *squee* about how much we want to dance it with Brendan. Thankyouverymuch.
> 
> Get the impression strictly for Natalie has been about laying her foiled-by-injury dancing career to rest. Yes I've gone all soft, an' what?




Squeeeeeeeeee. 

And she came out of a silver ball. What more could you want?

I know I say this every week but Brendan is the best choreographer in this show by a MILE


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

How can we not see the Charleston again?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

Not a big surprise, though.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

I really thought Susanna or Natalie would go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

Should have been Suzanna.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

That surprises me!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

I do love that Paso of Suzannah's.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought Susannah would go as well - maybe she can win this? - still want Abbey to win though


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Kevin's so flipping cute in his little outfits.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't care about anyone that's left in it now.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

Blimey, Abby and her Mam are like carbon copies! 

get on with the dancing


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 21, 2013)

Boo, I wanted to see that charleston again. Cracking paso though!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

Gosh, don't know who's going to win now. I've voted for Susanna but I wouldn't mind if Abbey won.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

It'll be Susanna, Abbey, Natalie. I reckon Abbey deserves it most though, she just loves it so much


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Gosh, don't know who's going to win now. I've voted for Susanna but I wouldn't mind if Abbey won.


Seconded


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Gosh, don't know who's going to win now. I've voted for Susanna but I wouldn't mind if Abbey won.


I voted for Susannah and Abbey!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Ooh, she really meant that, that was rather good.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 21, 2013)

I know she's not popular but I loved Natalie's show dance and American Smooth. Her or Abbey for me. That'll be Abbey then.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Darcey is wearing Christmas earrings


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally. Len admits he sometimes judges the choreography when he should be judging the celebrity's dancing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

When Natalie said something about "love reaching out from the screen" Mr.QofG's said "Oh stop it!" ... he's not a fan!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

Abbey only smiles when she thinks the camera is on her.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

More warmth and charm from Natalie tonight than the rest of the season put together.
Beautiful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I liked that dance of Natalies, for the first time I felt something. Still don't want her to win though!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When Natalie said something about "love reaching out from the screen" Mr.QofG's said "Oh stop it!" ... he's not a fan!



No. Al doesn't like her either. 

I like her, I just don't think she should be on this.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

FiFi said:


> More warmth and charm from Natalie tonight than the rest of the season put together.
> Beautiful


I agree. Artem very sweet too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

FiFi said:


> More warmth and charm from Natalie tonight than the rest of the season put together.
> Beautiful


One of these three needs to win, and she's without a doubt the best, so it should be her.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> No. Al doesn't like her either.
> 
> I like her, I just don't think she should be on this.


this. But I warmed to her when she refused to go to Downing St because she hates the Tories.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> this. But I warmed to her when she refused to go to Downing St because she hates the Tories.



Yeah. This conflicted us


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 21, 2013)

I fecking love Robbie Williams.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> I fecking love Robbie Williams.


He was certainly getting into the spirit of the final show!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> I fecking love Robbie Williams.



Me too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't listen to "Putting on the Ritz" without thinking about "Young Frankenstein" though!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think mrs21 is a fan of SCD,

'This is like watching television in North Korea, it is going on all night?' 

I am the only one with dance in my soul


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

Get on with it!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

The group dance made me teary.  Love  strictly so much!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> The group dance made me teary.  Love  strictly so much!


Me too


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't wait for a bit of Christmas Matt Goss.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> The group dance made me teary.  Love  strictly so much!


It was amaze balls.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooray for Abbey!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

You never know!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 21, 2013)

Quite happy with that!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep, I think she deserved it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

Excellent result!! I am happy for Abbey and Aliaz


----------



## FiFi (Dec 21, 2013)

Good result 

Although, after tonights dances I would have been happy whoever won


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Did some woman run on and fall over just then? Sophie looked down like someone had landed on the floor.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay! Well deserved


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2013)

Good result. She deserved it.

What am I going to do on Saturdays now?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Good result. She deserved it.
> 
> What am I going to do on Saturdays now?


Watch 'The Voice'


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Watch 'The Voice'


Who's the other new judge? I recognised kylie, obviously


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Who's the other new judge? I recognised kylie, obviously


The lead singer with the Kaiser Chiefs I think


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2013)

Ricky Thingywotsit.
He was looking really fit in that advert, actually.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooray for Abbey and Aljaz! The right result, I feel 

I actually loved Natalie's showdance, loved it with a passion. She seemed genuine and alive for the first time all series and it was a real pleasure to watch them both. But I think the right person won.

No more Strictly  Just the grey dreary austerity months to get through after Christmas.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 22, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> No more Strictly  Just the grey dreary austerity months to get through after Christmas.



tbh I'd just about had enough of it. Just


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2013)

Glad she won. Thought the jealousy factor might go against her, but true beauty won in the end.


----------



## Looby (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't often post in here because I never watch strictly live, it's usually the next day. 

I really wanted Susannah to win, her and Kevin are so lovely together. Really pleased for Abbey though, she was great and so chuffed. 

Part of the reason I don't watch it live is Bruce, I just can't bear him. I really noticed it last night when he was constantly grabbing the arms of all the women, I wanted to slap him! 

Tess and Claudia next year please. 
*hopeful face*


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Hooray for Abbey and Aljaz! The right result, I feel
> 
> I actually loved Natalie's showdance, loved it with a passion. She seemed genuine and alive for the first time all series and it was a real pleasure to watch them both. But I think the right person won.
> 
> No more Strictly  Just the grey dreary austerity months to get through after Christmas.


I thought their american smooth was amazing. I remember the first time they danced it and how much I *wanted* it to be all passion but it was strangely emotionless. Technically perfect but dull. Last night, it was sublime. 

I actually felt a bit sorry for her in the end - she looked absolutely gutted when Natalie held the trophy up.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2013)

I definitely think we've seen the last of Bruce on Strictly. It'll be a lot better without his doddering about (gawd bless him).

At least he wasn't quite as brash and rude on this final. I was expecting Abbey's mum to come rushing on when she won and to be shouted off by Bruce.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2013)

Just watched the first show (we went out pretty much straight after my comment last night). Bloody good all round. Susanna easily the weakest, kinda odd showdance - KfG's neck is not really a showstopper.  I enjoyed Abby's, not too much acrobatics, I didn't think.  And no one could have thought she'd be able to dance like that, with such aggression and passion, from the way she started. She'll deserve her victory.

But Natalies showdance was just utterly magnificent. Everything you could want without flashiness or trickisness, just an astounding variety of near perfect dancing.  No matter how much anyone doesn't like her for being a pro, how could you not be glad we got to see that? One of the best dances I've ever seen on the show.

Final final in fifteen mins then...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2013)

Did anyone see the photos of Darcey looking quite refreshed and dancing in the street after the wrap party? I think I love her enough more now


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 23, 2013)

Caught up with ths yesterday afternoon.
I'd managed to avoid TV, radio and internet all da so I didn't know wo'd won, then I went and scrolled through fb on my phone and saw the result 

I thought Abbey was a deserving winner, her waltz made me cry and I loved her show dance.
I'm gutted we didn't get to see SEBs Charleston, I bet it would have been mindblowing


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2013)

Tess in "nice dress" shocker!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2013)

He was pretty solid, clearly got some musicality to him.

No Fabrice Muamba though  (No, I'm not over that )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2013)

_TENS_?! They've been on the Christmas bubbly again...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2013)

I fell asleep during Elaine Paige


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2013)

Always get a bit suspicious when the dry ice comes out - not trying to hide the footwork are we? 

(Obviously not in this case, 'cause it ain't hiding 'owt!)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I fell asleep during Elaine Paige


Maybe the judges did too


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad rufus hound won.   I like him, but also, Elaine Paige was dull-o-rama.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

He's gone!!!!!!!!    

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26889405


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> He's gone!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26889405


Rejoice, rejoice!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

I almost feel bad to be happy  Almost 

Nice news for the bookies on a Friday afternoon too  Especially before the National weekend!


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2014)

Hurrah!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2014)

Hoorah!

Now to prepare myself for the inevitable disappoint of some other rubbish bloke being given the job because you can't have two women presenting a prime time Saturday night show.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh please god not Vernon Kay


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2014)

Tess, Claudia, maybe a bit of Zoe?
Ian Waite can do ITT.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Oh please god not Vernon Kay



They wouldn't, would they???




spanglechick said:


> Tess in "nice dress" shocker!



So glad we're not the only ones who make a big deal of this.  Seriously, who the fuck does her wardrobe? Someone who _really _doesn't like her.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I almost feel bad to be happy  Almost



Nope, none of that here. Just plain happy.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2014)

Tess and claudia would be best, surely?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll be honest, Claudia annoys the hell out of me too, sorry.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Tess and claudia would be best, surely?


_Someone_ and Claudia. Not sure I'd ever say Tess would be "best"


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

it'll have to be someone to appeal to pensioners, which was the excuse for keeping Bruce there.  Which at least rules out vernon Kay, tho not The Beak.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 4, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Someone_ and Claudia. Not sure I'd ever say Tess would be "best"



Tess is awful at her current SCD job, but she was always surprisingly decent filling in for Bruce.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> Tess is awful at her current SCD job, but she was always surprisingly decent filling in for Bruce.


Aye, fair point, she's possiby better with the basic presenting, and it's probably a better dynamic for the "straight person/the funny one" than the other way round as it was with Bruce and Tess.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 4, 2014)

Please Claudia.

Won't they probably give it to Anton though?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Please Claudia.
> 
> Won't they probably give it to Anton though?



Don't even say that out loud ffs


----------



## zoooo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hah, sorry. *zips lips*

I'm just so happy, anyone will be an improvement on Brucey.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice t'see him go, t'see him go.. nice!


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2014)

Graham Norton is the bookies favourite according to the news on 6Music.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

Paddy Power have it as The Beak

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/novelty-betting/tv-specials/strictly-come-dancing-betting


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

Bruce wants it to be Boris Johnson 

Tho if it got him out of politics, I'd approve.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2014)

Please not Anton.  I like Graham but no to him too.

It has to be Claudia!


----------



## FiFi (Apr 4, 2014)

Surely Claudia and Tess have proved themselves as a presenting team. Everyone I've spoken to has enjoyed them as hosts.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2014)

I like Norton, but Strictly's already gay enough, so how about Chris Evans?

With Claudia of course.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 4, 2014)

just popped in to share the good news to see someone beat me to it.

Claudia is best as the chatterer, don't mind too much who the presenter is tbf, Tess would be ok, Anton would be ok. i love Graham but not sure if he'd work with Claudia who must NOT go! 

Boris might actually be worse than Bruce but i assume (hope!) that was a joke suggestion from Bruce...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

As others have said, I think it would be somewhat disappointing if they felt the need to change from Tess and Claudia; they've proven themselves more than capable.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

Wait, scratch that. Wil.I.Am.

 Wil.I.Am would be _perfect_.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2014)

stavros said:


> I like Norton, but Strictly's already gay enough, so how about Chris Evans?
> 
> With Claudia of course.


does 'gayness' have a limit, then?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> does 'gayness' have a limit, then?


Brogues with white denim?


----------



## FiFi (Apr 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> does 'gayness' have a limit, then?


I think some one proposed a quota, but I don't think enough people read the memo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2014)

As long as it's not The Beak.... though it would mean he wasn't dancing.

John  Barrowman maybe?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 5, 2014)

Karen was on breakfast this morning and said about Barrowman. 

They are so not going to stick with Claudia and Tess, even though it works.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 5, 2014)

If it was up to me I'd give it to Bradley Walsh. I think he'd be absolutely spot on. No chance of that though.
Of all the names being chucked about -Anton, Graham Claudia and John, I can't say I like any of them.


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> does 'gayness' have a limit, then?



Not in wider society, of course not, but in two hours of prime time TV, they already have Bruno and Craig, and usually a very camp gay contestant, so it could get a bit overblown, even for Strictly.

Maybe I should've said "camp".


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

Barrowman's not all that camp (not that anyone has said he is). He could be quite good actually. And is always nice to look at.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 6, 2014)

Barrowman sometimes plays it straight but he can also be very very camp, but it is in a show-biz way that i think would work with all the sequins and that.

Graham i think is actually less camp and more 'real' and i love him but he's quite similar to Claudia in chattiness style, not sure it would work.

i would be annoyed if they kept Tess and lost Claudia. alright it's not very fair to dump Tess but i'd love Claudia to be full-time on it.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2014)

It won't happen, but Harry Hill would be good.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2014)

stavros said:


> It won't happen, but Harry Hill would be good.



In what way would Harry Hill be good on Strictly?

John Barrowman would be ok but only with Claudia. 

I don't really like Tess but with Claudia I don't mind her.

If it's sodding Anton I'm not watching. Anyone remember his presenting efforts on The Wall?


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> In what way would Harry Hill be good on Strictly?



I don't know, to be honest. I was just brainstorming out loud, I guess. Maybe he wouldn't be so good.

Whoever it is, I hope it's not Michael McIntyre, who the Beeb seem to want to keep pushing in their prolonged search for his talent.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 9, 2014)

stavros said:


> I don't know, to be honest. I was just brainstorming out loud, I guess. Maybe he wouldn't be so good.
> 
> Whoever it is, I hope it's not Michael McIntyre, who the Beeb seem to want to keep pushing in their prolonged search for his talent.



You've worried me now. Didn't he used to appear on It Takes Two rather a lot? He was a big fan, no? 

Oh God.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 10, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> You've worried me now. Didn't he used to appear on It Takes Two rather a lot? He was a big fan, no?
> 
> Oh God.



You've just given me the heebie jeebies with that line of thought. 
Miranda Hart is another superfan. And most beloved by the BBC. 
They couldn't have her, could they?


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2014)

Has she ever done actual presenting, other than HIGNFY? I agree she would be shit. Tess isn't that bad, given the shite she had to work with (Forsyth), and Claudia is just brilliant.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 10, 2014)

stavros said:


> Has she ever done actual presenting, other than HIGNFY? I agree she would be shit. Tess isn't that bad, given the shite she had to work with (Forsyth), and Claudia is just brilliant.



I was in the audience for one of the HIGNFY she did and she was shocking with the autocue - I can;t imagine she's work for live TV at all!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2014)

I suspect she also doesn't want or need it.  It's a massive commitment and she's both well-paid and busy.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2014)

But it is the biggest annual gig the Beeb have, pretty much, and doesn't look like jumping the shark any time soon. I'm fairly ambivalent towards her, to be honest, but largely because I've been able to avoid her up to now. If she was on Strictly I could see her pissing me off.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2014)

stavros said:


> But it is the biggest annual gig the Beeb have, pretty much, and doesn't look like jumping the shark any time soon. I'm fairly ambivalent towards her, to be honest, but largely because I've been able to avoid her up to now. If she was on Strictly I could see her pissing me off.


it is big, but she does call the midwife and then writes and performs in miranda.  Thankfully i don't think she'll have any need or desire to tie herself into working every saturday night for three months.


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Graham Norton is the bookies favourite according to the news on 6Music.



I've posted this before, but he does have a background in dance;


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2014)

it's the Winklepicker

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27339113


----------



## Looby (May 10, 2014)

YES!! I really thought the beeb would go with bloody macuntyre or someone. 

This is such good news.


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2014)

oh yes


----------



## trashpony (May 10, 2014)

Hurrah! I'm really, really pleased


----------



## BoatieBird (May 10, 2014)

I'm delighted 

I saw Vincent and Flavia last night in the show they're touring at the moment
http://www.dancetildawnonstage.com/

Wonderful stuff it was


----------



## spanglechick (May 10, 2014)

hurrah!  with ITT it's a three-woman headlline.  Must've been hard for the bbc.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Fair play to the BBC, we're quick to slate them for all the poor decisions they make, but I think they've made the right one this time. Actually looking forward to it again now!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Get the fuck in


----------



## Rebelda (May 10, 2014)

Tess and Claudia! YEEEAY!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 10, 2014)

Fair play to the BBC, I was sure they'd feel the need to shoehorn a man in there.
Happy to be proved wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Somewhat tangentially related, but just because I'm watching it, the BBC's F1 coverage has a couple of relatively high-profile female presenters in Suzi Perry and Lee McKenzie, plus their pitside reporter (whose name I can't remember  ).


----------



## zoooo (May 10, 2014)

Hurray! Brilliant news.


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 10, 2014)

Whoop!


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2014)

Two women over 40 as well. Amazing!


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2014)

They've validated the Licence Fee in one fell swoop.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2014)

> Sir Bruce announced he was leaving Strictly earlier this year, after facing criticism about his age.



It wasn't his age that we criticised, it was his all-round shiteness.


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2014)

Yes yes yes. And like others have said, great that they didn't get a man in for the sake of it. 

It's gonna be great!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2014)

James and Artem have left 



> Jordan, a show regular for eight years, rejected the offer of a reduced role, taking part in one-off specials.
> 
> Chigvintsev chose to stay in the US where he was on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Glitter (Jun 2, 2014)

Good. James is a creep.

I'll miss Artem although I always thought he would be a bastard of a dance partner.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2014)

At least we still have Pasha there being pretty.
And Brendan for the lolz.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 2, 2014)

And Robin


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh no Rebelda, no more James


----------



## FiFi (Jun 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Good. James is a creep.
> 
> I'll miss Artem although I always thought he would be a bastard of a dance partner.


I'm not overly upset that James is going, but Himself will be devastated if Ola leaves too!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 2, 2014)

Won't miss either of them tbh.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2014)

> Despite leaving the show, his wife, Ola, has signed up for another series


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2014)

Won't miss James....I may miss Artem's chest,  glad Pasha and Aliaz (can't spell his name ) are still there. Just wish they'd get rid of the Beke


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2014)

On first sight, Mrs From-Grimsby is a welcome addition;







She's on the left.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 2, 2014)

stavros said:


> On first sight, Mrs From-Grimsby is a welcome addition;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's his sister; not his wife


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2014)

He really reminds me of someone else off the telly. He's quite cute.
Always seems a tiny bit strange when dance duos are brother sister, as the positions they have to hold each other in can be a tad intimate. 
They must be well sick of people mentioning that.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> She's his sister; not his wife



Good point. I perhaps looked at some bits of the article more closely than the text.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 6, 2014)

Just heard on the radio that Robin's out this year cos of a bad back


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## trashpony (Aug 6, 2014)

Noo


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2014)

According to that most esteemed organ the Daily Star, Ola Jordan thinks Strictly will lose the ratings battle with the X Factor this year.

nb. This isn't a link to the Daily Star website.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Just heard on the radio that Robin's out this year cos of a bad back


Noooo!  (((Robin)))


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2014)

Is Aliona back this year?


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2014)

stavros said:


> Is Aliona back this year?


according to Wiki she is 

She got married earlier this year


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> She got married earlier this year



Will this mean a more conservative wardrobe? Probably not, if Ola's anything to go by.


----------

